# THE DRUNK TANK... 2.0



## engineergurl (Apr 21, 2013)

And.... it's on...

Rules are as follows...

No backspace key allowed

No deleting posts

No posting while sober... if you are hungover, go over to that thread. If you want to make fun of the drunk.... while find another thread... yea... this is just for drunks

And yes... I have had 2- 24 oz twisted teas, a 6 pack of bud light platinum and I have moved on to the last few regular budlights in the back of the fridge... I just have great capabilities....


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 22, 2013)

I should've posted in here Sat night.


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2013)

I vote for allowing mockery of the drunks while sober. I always have enjoyed that part, even when I was the drunk.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 22, 2013)

I second that vote.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 22, 2013)

It's just about the only way I'll ever get to post here since I only have about three or four drinks a year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 22, 2013)

csb said:


> I vote for allowing mockery of the drunks while sober. I always have enjoyed that part, even when I was the drunk.






But it's Lent, asshole!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 22, 2013)

^wasn't lent over with at Easter?


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2013)

Lent IS over. Let's get drunk and eat steak on Friday!

(and mp was making a Vegas reference. I can't tell you the whole story, because what happens in Vegas...)


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 22, 2013)

csb said:


> (and mp was making a Vegas reference. I can't tell you the whole story, because what happens in Vegas...)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't repeat the story, but dinner was very tasty...


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 22, 2013)

And pricey. Oh how I miss those boots filled with liquor.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> It's just about the only way I'll ever get to post here since I only have about three or four drinks a year day..


me too.



Krakosky said:


> And pricey. Oh how I miss those boobs filled with liquor.


I like boobs with liquor too.


----------



## csb (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, we suckled at the teet of Vegas.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

^and if you took a taxis while you were there you got ripped off...apparently accoring to an news article this morning


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 23, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^and if you took a taxis while you were there you got ripped off...apparently accoring to an news article this morning




LMAO, Dex should chime in on this...


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 23, 2013)

Boobs with liquor? Where?...Where?...Where?...


----------



## csb (Apr 23, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^and if you took a taxis while you were there you got ripped off...apparently accoring to an news article this morning
> ...




I thought of him when I read that this morning!


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 23, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Boobs with liquor? Where?...Where?...Where?...




Here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^and if you took a taxis while you were there you got ripped off...apparently accoring to an news article this morning
> ...


I still can't believe Bly still paid the guy. SOB cabbie tried to rip us off then had the nerve to lecture me on karma when I said I wouldn't pay him...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




South Carolinians are so trusting....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2013)

Bly (the Alaskan), not Ble (the South Carolinian).


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 23, 2013)

the cabbie was indeed an idiot. the other route that was supposedly closed worked fine when we picked up the rental car and made our way back to the hotel.


----------



## frazil (Apr 23, 2013)

Lets get this back on track..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 23, 2013)

csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


+1


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 23, 2013)

y'all ever try twisted tea? it ain't sweet tea... but it's got a kick...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Bly (the Alaskan), not Ble (the South Carolinian).




AK, SC...same place right?

Wish I could blame that on teh drunk.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 26, 2013)

I am so frixkingg awesome. I got stuf dome today and high fived my 3 and 1 years old kisd. They like high 5 s amd i do too. We should all like high fives.


----------



## Master slacker (May 5, 2013)

In


----------



## engineergurl (May 9, 2013)

*Okay, I’m going to bed... I’m going to think of *

_Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens_

_Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens... _

_Brown paper packages tied up with strings.... _

These are a few of my favorite things...

(No... not really, here we go… for real, it's the same tune)

Trained German Sheppard and snub nose revolvers,

Bacon and bacon and bacon and bacon

Beer, Margaritas, Martinis, Manhattans

These are a few of my favorite things...

Jim Beam and Marlboro's and cable tv...

Burgers with cheese, and golden hot fries

Chicken Mc-Nuggets and hot apple pies...

These are a few of my favorite things...

Cause when life stinks

And you're stressing

When you want to hide...

Just take my advice and listen to me...

And then you won't feel so bad....

Candy Crush Saga and tweeting and face book

Blake Shelton, Usher and Adam Levine

Shakira and Carson and of course NBC

These are a few of my favorite things...

Instagram, EB and some more Margatitas

Peanuts and ramen and a bit more Jim Beam

Drunk tank and drunk polls and just silly postings

These are a few of my favorite things

Bacon and lettuce, tomato and cheese

Bacon and Bacon and Cheese and more Bacon

Running and Lifting and a push up or two

These are a few of my favorite things

Cause when you’re stressing

And you feel stupid

And you broke your pencil

Just remember those on EB that have had to retest….

And then you won’t feeeeeeeel, so bad

Okay for real that just took me forever to write, so I totally need to get some sleep now....


----------



## csb (May 9, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2013)

Im on my way to funkt town. Long day of working in yard, dehydrayion, amd beer makesmme feel alright.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2013)

How the hell do people dribk IPA's? So gross.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 29, 2013)

Necessary for any drunk tank experience


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> How the hell do people dribk IPA's? So gross.


Way too hoppy...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2013)

Agreed! Blecch!

I'm a porter fan myself.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola, Drunk Tank! Golfed today, golfing tomorrow. Yesterday was my Friday!


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 14, 2013)

I prefer the hefens.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 14, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Hola, Drunk Tank! Golfed today, golfing tomorrow. Yesterday was my Friday!




You may GFY. Thanks


----------



## envirotex (Jun 14, 2013)

where ir enginger girl?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 14, 2013)

seripusly. whre is she?

reggae music and rum on fridays are good


----------



## envirotex (Jun 14, 2013)

it's lonely in here

you people are not fun for summer enveings.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry i was too busy drinking with some friends.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 15, 2013)

I was on the golf course, but home, and drunk now.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 15, 2013)

Gota f'ing work tomorrow. May as well make good use of this here tequila.


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2013)

Liquor piñata ftw!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2013)

envirotex said:


> seripusly. whre is she?
> 
> reggae music and rum on fridays are good




I show up every now and then :x


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 21, 2013)

In


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2013)

Monday Margarita! Accidentally ordered the extra sit asst Texas roadhouse. It was m kids night. My f his kid us away for the night. Drunk. Swype hates me. Dam autocorrect. Shot. Extra shot.

Also, did anyone watch Naked and Afraid on Discovery last night? That wad messed up.

Dear phone,

Quite saying wad when I type was. It sounds dirty.

Good night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2013)

Well folks, here I am. Witha BAC of nearly .16. For u kidz keeping score atg home, thats's nearly twice the leagal limit. =P

Also watching the scen fromr Transformers 1 with the camero and charger. so awesome. some game of thrones toooo. Need more beer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2013)

You mean .16? 1.6 you'd be long dead.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 30, 2013)

Camaro and Charger? I dont remember any Chargers...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Camaro and Charger? I dont remember any Chargers...


What was the car for Barricade? Was it a Mustang then?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Camaro and Charger? I dont remember any Chargers...
> ...


It was a Saleen Mustang.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mustang vs Camaro?





EDIT: love the music too


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2013)

less than 2 pages in nearly 3 months, geeze guys... buck up


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 12, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> less than 2 pages in nearly 3 months, geeze guys... buck up




Do you really need me to come back and light a fire under the ass of this thread? Oh yeah, played hooky today to play in a golf outing with my old roommate... two guesses how I played? (If you guessed I played to the beverage cart, you would be correct)... Time to crack another 40!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm on my way to a cold beer as well...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy crap! BR is alive! Welcome back dude! : :beerbang:


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks knightfox... just passing through as I do every few months so I don't get deleted... a little more active on FB than here these days... but where else shall I be remembered for countless liquid lunches and $2 pints? (Damn new corporate policy keeps me sober until beer-thirty...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2013)

It's like a god father sighting...

Happy Travels!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 13, 2013)

Mar - ga - REEEEEEE - tas!


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 14, 2013)

KF and I had some pretty tasty Bloody Mary's on Sat after JR's wedding. After we left I had wished I had gotten more thsn one.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

Did JR wear white?


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol....no. A gray suite if I remember correctly.


----------



## csb (Jul 15, 2013)

Srtraw-ber-rotita!


----------



## csb (Jul 15, 2013)

P.S. Thank you, Bud Light, for making tiny malt beverage vans. Cans.

Here hee hee cabs cans


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

Beer in hand. Fully expect hangover tomorrow


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 15, 2013)

What's a hangover???

Corporate Safety Director: "We want you to return home the way you arrived at work"

Bigray76: "Hungover?"

Couple of PBR's followed by a 40 of Ballantine Ale... and we are just getting started on a Monday night!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 17, 2013)

"People ask, bigray why do you drink...."

(To get drunk)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2013)

I was playing an online game yesterday and this one guy's handle was, "Daddy drinks because you cry". Which is both terrible but a little funny.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 18, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was playing an online game yesterday and this one guy's handle was, "Daddy drinks because you cry". Which is both terrible but a little funny.




Sadly, it is sometimes the truth!!!!

Taking tomorrow off for an excursion in the heat to the aquarium in Camden, NJ - flak vests are optional!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 19, 2013)

Man, I'm a cheap date now... Beer rules!1


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 20, 2013)

The next planet was inhabited by a tippler. This was a very short visit, but it plunged the little prince into deep dejection.

"What are you doing there?" he said to the tippler, whom he found settled down in silence before a collection of empty bottles and also a collection of full bottles.






"I am drinking," replied the tippler, with a lugubrious air.

"Why are you drinking?" demanded the little prince.

"So that I may forget," replied the tippler.

"Forget what?" inquired the little prince, who already was sorry for him.

"Forget that I am ashamed," the tippler confessed, hanging his head.

"Ashamed of what?" insisted the little prince, who wanted to help him.

"Ashamed of drinking!" The tipler brought his speech to an end, and shut himself up in an impregnable silence.

And the little prince went away, puzzled.

"The grown-ups are certainly very, very odd," he said to himself, as he continued on his journey.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2013)

Stick drunk

Tornado

Rip pep

Rodeo

I'm so drunk.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2013)

Stucco DRINK l

Drunk!

Making toast.

So drunk n.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2013)

Igh.

P timeout

Tightrope

Homebrew

Tommie Ethiopia

Tomorrow

Is going to

Stucco

Stuck

Stuck

Suck

At my government

HIV

Job


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 25, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was playing an online game yesterday and this one guy's handle was, "Daddy drinks because you cry". Which is both terrible but a little funny.


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2013)

I should not drink and try to use swype...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you saying you don't really have a gov't HIV job?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

Of course not, she _got_ HIV from her government job.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2013)

But how could you not get drunk with that hat and cake?


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Of course not, she _got_ HIV from her government job.




I have been screwed by the government...

And so true, Dex. The cake DID say, "Let's get drunk!" so I was just following orders.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 25, 2013)

So if we all pitched in and got you a cake that said "Let's get drunk and take some risque EB.com calendar pics!" we could expect an email from RG about pre-ordering a 2014 calendar?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was playing an online game yesterday and this one guy's handle was, "Daddy drinks because you cry". Which is both terrible but a little funny.


i could have used a drin after minisnick crying tantrum last night


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> But how could you not get drunk with that hat and cake?




Don't forget the boots!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > But how could you not get drunk with that hat and cake?
> ...




lusone:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2013)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > But how could you not get drunk with that hat and cake?
> ...


And the shiny, strapless dress.

All that was missing was a mechanical bull.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the daisy dukes...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2013)

Gotta have a couple of these handy too... 5x capacity glasses


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

^ I have some of those, except they have a handle and a spout. We call them pitchers.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

^You and your fancy New England words.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> ^ I have some of those, except they have a handle and a spout. We call them pitchers.


I thought you called those tea-pots.

"I'm a little tea-pot, short and stout..."


----------



## csb (Jul 26, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...




I didn't want to sign the waiver...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally got home 15 minutes ago and I'm already tipsy. That kind of day


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 26, 2013)

Ind


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 26, 2013)

In


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2013)

teqila, st germaine, forzen limeade concentrate. ice. shaker. glass. ice. topo chico.

mmm.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Drunk utubing.....LMAO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg1D8qYr0iA


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 18, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> *Okay, I’m going to bed... I’m going to think of *
> 
> _Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens_
> 
> ...






This is like awesome, I was singing it in my head as I read it.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ it dosn't really fit when I read it stone cold sober... but with a buzz, in my head I totally pictured Julie Andrews singing about bacon and alcohol...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 18, 2013)

It fits well enough, I was able to fit the tune to much of it


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 23, 2013)

Since my inhibitions are down, I decided to investigate the dated wood paneling in my house. Grabbed a pry bar, lifted up one of the looser panels and saw something that looked like wallpapered drywall behind. I thought, "Sweet! I can remove it all instead of painting over it!"

Started to remove some on one wall, then found out...no. There are exposed studs behind the paneling. @#$^%! need to get a miter saw and some quarter-round to replace the one I broke. Maybe should have started a list of things to do for when i sober up.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you imbibing at noon on a Friday (9AM PST)? Nice!!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2013)

The wife says I'm drunk. S I guess uam


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you said you were never drinking again last week. Don't worry though 3 glasses of chardonnay also makes for a fun Friday AM.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 30, 2013)

I slept since then so I forgot all about it.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 30, 2013)

In here again?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 30, 2013)

Soon...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 31, 2013)

here we go....

not so very long ago, I can still remember how the drunk tank made me smile

and I knew if I had my chance, and the internet let me post some rants

that maybe I'd be happy for a while

but october came and went

and I sat for the exam and had to repent

for not studying for longer

I knew I must-of failed

I can't remember if I cried

the day eb said results were out

but I checked the web page faithfully

and my state had not released my scores

so, why, why am I still waiting

I took the PE exam and paid a bunch of money

I uploaded my application and I did what they asked

now I'm waiting for my results with the rest

of the shmucks and it really sucks

my pencil was very blue

and then it was very red

maybe green would bring luck..

Can you remember what the answer was

oh wait we can't talk about that

we signed an agreement to keep quiet...

well this year my pencil's black,

that can't be a very good sign

I think I'll just fill in the answer sheet

with all choice D

Insert verse because EG is too drunk to figure it out

While everyone calculated their math

I was clenching my cheeks hoping that I wouldn't shart

and they will pass and i'll be here again

the next time, the PE's given

why, why did I ever think I could pass

they didn't even teach us this crap in basic math

I'm so glad I have a night at the hotel

perhaps I can find some hookers and blow

the dude next to me has BO

and they just told us the bathrooms don't work

I guess I really am out of luck

I think I left my headlights on

and the car will die

I really wish I hadn't eaten

that awesome Chinese food

something something about a PE and a pencil, wait why am I typing this

why why did I think I

wanted to be an engineer

this test sucks more the 9th time

I think I just crapped my pants

helter skelter throw the pencils into the air

my calculator is in my pants

but the proctor is one sexy 80 year old lady

she's giving me the evil eye

but I think I can seduce her and get her to help

maybe I'll pass this time

now i'm banging an 80 year old proctor

I wish I could rewind time

the crap in my pants has solidified

okay guys, finish it up i'm done it's way tooo late and i'm tired.... make Don McLean proud


----------



## csb (Aug 31, 2013)

I always hope, when I see someone posted here, that it's you, eg.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 31, 2013)

That made more sense when it was broken out into lines of the song... and when I was not fully sober....


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2013)

All up in this bitch


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Bourbon street. I blame MS. GD hand grenades...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 6, 2013)

Hand grenades are awesome.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2013)

HG FTMFW! :appl: 

They'll sneak up on you if you're not expecting it. You're welcome.  :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 7, 2013)

Found the back room at the liquor store today. Good stuff back there...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 7, 2013)

usually just empty boxes.... did they sell you empty air again dex?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 7, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Found the back room at the liquor store today. Good stuff back there...




Like liquor in the front, poker in the rear?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 7, 2013)

hangover starting to wear off now. The back room is where they keep all of the local micro-brews. The one I had last night had quite a bit more alcohol in it than I'm used to in a beer...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 7, 2013)

Noon football games make for a weird day. I was drinking at 9 am, drunk by 11...just now sobering up at 6. I'm going to a party for the ND-Mich game tonight...probably going to be drunk twice today.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just checking in as I do every couple of months... pour a cold one, suck it down... I know I am doing that right now... carry on...


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 18, 2013)

Back to school night for the twins... I bet that teacher needs to drink more than I do!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2013)

In


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

aren't flat bottom tacos supposed to stand up... $hi+ for real... what's the point if they just fall overI real need to be myl d own boss. I worked "" allt day...then came hom and ctully did work. but I have a to go to wra wo a work tomorrow. i'ca i'c i've not a been in an hora hoa hourly position that actually pays my hours in 10 years... time clocks a can be a good thing for a ap ap ap a person like me. i nedc to get up in 6.5 hours... PLANTy PLENT

PLENTY of tai time to sleep1!! GO PANATERS


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 19, 2013)

^^

:appl:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> ^^
> 
> :appl:


+1


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2013)

If I got more hangovers I wouldn't show up around here so much...

if PJ ends up the next internet grumpy cat then I get money, right?







You are not an engineer, your argument is invalid.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

Mmm...office beers


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2013)

Checking out of hotel tomorrow morning around 6 means I've got one pale ale and 3/4 bottle of Myers rum to pound before the night is through. Oh, have a final exam for a training class tomorrow too?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 26, 2013)

Started drinking at 1, played in a free golf scramble which netted me $100, then continued drinking until 10.

Present.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2013)

Tonight's going to be bad. I have had nothing but coffee all day and I've been outside all day. Alcohol can only help the situation, right?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Absolutely! Wait, is this the bad advice thread?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok so tonight I gait to the bar and got rampart chore of something . Dammit autocorrect you sicn, it awas aw called snake bite an stone second picture was a smoothie. Both JA d Guinness but nor had something and the other had angry orchard . They as wood and we as Los of main without the boys but. I fell like throwing pop but I don't want to. O had the wifeywife flossing so I'm still awake but is dont expect to be very ling. I like you guys. You are nice


----------



## frazil (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol...

Man being within a 1/4 mile walk home from the Mexican restaurant ain't gonna be a good thing...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 28, 2013)

And that is why we call it the drunk tank


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunday = drink all day... Hey, the company safety officer wants us to return home how we arrive at work... Does he really mean hungover????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2013)

He's back!


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Ok so tonight I gait to the bar and got rampart chore of something . Dammit autocorrect you sicn, it awas aw called snake bite an stone second picture was a smoothie. Both JA d Guinness but nor had something and the other had angry orchard . They as wood and we as Los of main without the boys but. I fell like throwing pop but I don't want to. O had the wifeywife flossing so I'm still awake but is dont expect to be very ling. I like you guys. You are nice




:appl:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 30, 2013)

I will attempt to translate my ramblings.

Ok, so tonight I got to the bar and got a pitcher of something. Dammit autocorrect you suck. It was called Snakebite and a second pitcher was a Smoothie. Both had Guinness, but one had something (Abita Turbodog) and the other had Angry Orchard. They was good and we ??? without the boys, but I feel like throwing up but I don't want to. Oh and the wifeywife is flossing so I'm still awake, but I don't expect to be very long. I like you guys. You are nice.

What a train wreck! :lmao:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2013)

I like Angry Orchard. Except that I end up drinking it too fast and wakeup with a nasty hangover...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Oct 10, 2013)

Sooooo... Apparently the bottle of wine Hubby got for dinner was too sweet for him. He says that it isn't a challenge to finish the bottle, but I say it's my Bbbbiiirrthday, my bbbiirrthday...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^ she needs more wine... and a cake


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm drinking g wine too. Race ya to the finish!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 12, 2013)

H I spez spel z scrapt HI


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh shot I'm in this bitchi.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2013)

This was a bad idea.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 18, 2013)

you know what... no one should do that..,. for real


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

I got a bit of vodka in me. All I'm missing is it being 4 AM and being on the phone having chats I can't remember.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh...dinner doesn't taste so good on the way up.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 1, 2013)

Tonight I'm drinking Milky Way Martinis. Mmmmmmm.... goes great with LilSC's Halloween candy. Sshhhhh, don't tell her Mommy's eating her candy.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 1, 2013)

Wish I could be just a little less dramatic...


----------



## envirotex (Nov 5, 2013)

Guess I'm in here as it is the third tie I've hit the engineer prep ad instead of view new content. Chardonnay.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 5, 2013)

Do y'all know who girl Friday is?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 5, 2013)

That's me


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 9, 2013)

I wish I were legitimately here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 9, 2013)

Present.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2013)

Drink this is how we do it


----------



## akwooly (Nov 10, 2013)

Drankin and now hittin the rack. I think damage was did on spam thread


----------



## akwooly (Nov 16, 2013)

Seriously in one else had hot drunk since last week?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd recommend the pink lemonade from simon &amp; seaforts! Those have a nice kick


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 16, 2013)

In like moths fluffing Flynn. Funk you autocorrctec.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 16, 2013)

Kids in bed almost giving the freestyle Americanpale ale a run. From alaska brewing. I like it a lot better than than the ipa the make. The double ipa is good and gets u wicked drink.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2013)

ioh damn. i am so in the is sh8T.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 23, 2013)

What up I'm here, where you at master slacker ? This coir slight coors light is like water.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 23, 2013)

Wtf I'm crack up in here. Why I in here by myself? Where uoi at master slacker?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 24, 2013)

Autocorrect thinks its do smart.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 24, 2013)

Dang it fat fingers.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2013)

Why I'm I only one in here. Is that a sign of a promlem?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2013)

ok going to stopd posting im here umtil someone else does.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2013)

looking at uyou masterslacker


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2013)

gimme some time. i'll legitimately be here in due time.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2013)

Office Margarita s


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas. I[m stim kk ll tanked.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2013)

csb said:


> Merry Christmas. I[m stim kk ll tanked.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, sorry. Happy Adnvent. I'm taneked.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 10, 2013)

It's Advent, Asshole!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 10, 2013)

joining you soon...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> It's Advent, Asshole!


LOL!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 10, 2013)

hello!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 10, 2013)

Yay in jot alone! How y get office margaritas? We not even loud to have rum cake.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 11, 2013)

Tapped new porter at the hoodoo brewery tonight. Couple of pints with the crew from work. Nice to converse outside of the office. Got a growler filled. Continue tid party at home!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 12, 2013)

I b feelin da hard cider from Silver Gulch tonite! Long drive back south tmrw, had to enjoy it while in town


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2013)

akwooly said:


> Yay in jot alone! How y get office margaritas? We not even loud to have rum cake.




We were offsite.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

Firat: yes I'm pretty drunk. Second Thank you Google for auto correct because I don't seem a selfie drunk as I am. Third a bottle of patron did this. Forth Thank you eb for everything. Fifth I'm ready to pass out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

Yup. St Louis ham. Even.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow. Translation :


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 12, 2013)

Ready to pass out at 7:30. Nice!! I'm having a rum and coke myself, cheers NJ!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wings and beer over here. Hey Ble, lets not go into work tomorrow... LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2013)

Beer in hand, go Broncos!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 12, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wings and beer over here. Hey Ble, lets not go into work tomorrow... LOL


I'll drink to that!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2013)

Holy hangover.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> Yup. St Louis ham. Even.


I have no clue what I was trying to say nor do I remember this last night.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2013)

when I drink and end up drunk

I find my computer and start to post

I post when I'm drunk on EB

when my drink is drained and I need more

I think of when I was sober enough to make a better one

then I try to be a bartender and am thankful for pour tops

and I count my blessings

yeah, I am so going to fall asleep counting my blessings lmao but I still want the fireplace in that inn...I know excatlcy what I'm gonna dream about


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2013)

Easy on the Jim Beam kiddo.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 15, 2013)

VTE are you drink?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 15, 2013)

*drunk


----------



## akwooly (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm wondering if army is every goann show up to play the army navy game. 12 Ina row GONAVY!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2013)

akwooly said:


> I'm wondering if army is every goann show up to play the army navy game. 12 Ina row GONAVY!




wribg choise


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Alright who'ws in this mutha with me?! :drunk1:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2013)

akwooly said:


> VTE are you drink?




No, I quit the sauce a couple months back.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ya, if he combined the "sauce" with all the meds, that would make for a good trip. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 20, 2013)

thers do g slav sl slo bber on the screeeen


----------



## akwooly (Dec 24, 2013)

Only way to handle all this family. Scotch and Ninkasi brew Sleigh'r actually it not bad. The family that is. Everyone civilized sttill.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I am home by myself. Wife is at the hospital with our son who just had surgery to remove a tumor on his pancreas... he's 12 days old. Kids are at grandparents house sound asleep. I'm at a completely empty house and I've just finished two boilermakers and two coronas. I'm feeling quite well. Don't be fooled by the good typing, I'm definately feeling the alcohols.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 10, 2014)

a little conway a little t-pain....


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Just hosted another successful pizza Friday and a a few defines past sober. Sam you autocorrect. Imani this shiz


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Never could have figured out you were drunk from the 50 incoherent posts you made in a 5 minute span. Impressive work. Good luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

Good effort...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll do better next time. Just got tired at the end trying to tap all that crap on the stupid ipad screen.


----------



## csb (Jan 21, 2014)

I was expecting the drunk tank post to at least match the effort you made in the main forum!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2014)

It was my first post and was trying to make a decent attempt at being coherent. Remember, no backspacing.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2014)

In but coins to bed . Tired


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

you put what where?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 28, 2014)

Yummy hine cognac with dinner. Maby too much

Still workin on it though.

Yum yum yum


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 28, 2014)

:dance:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 30, 2014)

Sobered up.


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Yummy hine cognac with dinner. Maby too much
> 
> Still workin on it though.
> 
> Yum yum yum


No editing!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2014)

I will have a few CAB's tonight. I may or may not remember to post in here...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2014)

In


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2014)

Several CABS have been consumed, but now I am tired and my neighbor went on an awkward rant on her issues with other neighbors. I'm sober and cranky now.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2014)

chillin on a back roas

laid back like i'm jones

cold cab on a consolule

SHHHHHHUUUUSHHHH... haittin easy asts streat street on ma mu mudd tire tires


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2014)

I am so,I TSS birch birches. Pizza and wine it the shiast


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 14, 2014)

Toxic Shock Syndrome?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Toxic Shock Syndrome?


I snorted at that one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 15, 2014)

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 16, 2014)

in like fllynn


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 23, 2014)

Making things Pinteresting over gin and tonics...the hobbies of an underemployed Momgineer.

OK that's enough portmanteaus for now. Time for more gin.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2014)

i am sso in theibs bithch!#


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

On a Sunday evening? Well done sir.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2014)

Probably should have been in here Saturday night, but I was busy trying to play poker.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a Sunday evening?  Well done sir.


Like mentioned in another thread, I've had a rough couple of weeks and played hookie from work on Monday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

After my news of the day, I'm sure to be in here shortly myself


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> After my news of the day, I'm sure to be in here shortly myself


Hopefully nothing too bad.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Not good for me. It should be good news.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol, another mini-nj. Lots of booze flowing shortly. Just don't try to do the self snip


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm out of beer, out of vodka, out of Tequila. This is hell


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm out of beer, out of vodka, out of Tequila. This is hell


You seem to have plenty of man-chowder though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

That's what she said.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Bullshit they paid everyone of to shell. I'm gonna gohadeanothewildvlue


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm pretty drink(early) and heading onto th admin control panel....


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 28, 2014)

GET OUT OF HERE! YOU DON'T BELONG!

RELEASE THE BANANA EATERS!


----------



## csb (Mar 1, 2014)

Fuck

This

Sit zhit zgit sgit shit

At least sober csb put fuck intuit the autocorrect secretary dictionary


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi csb!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2014)

csb said:


> Fuck
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Be careful with that...lol


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2014)

Drinking at a plantation. Mardi Gras rocks!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2014)

Why did I expect colorful costumes, more people and beads?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2014)

That's rommoraw


----------



## envirotex (Mar 1, 2014)

Clint Eastwood marathon and 2 glasses of wine...it's all getting better from here.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 1, 2014)

let's go. the show's over awntways.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2014)

In, but goin yo nrd


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2014)

Still here


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 13, 2014)

This oughta be good... ?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Is it bear b4 liquor make you sicker?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 16, 2014)

3 beers and an Irish car bomb and still sober-ish. I can't believe there aren't more of us celebrating St. Patty's day in here tonight.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 16, 2014)

I must be feeling something subconsciously...am not doing as well at Duolingo.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 16, 2014)

You pre-game St. Patrick's Day? Impressive!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 16, 2014)

lonly cay awtching a rain daly guss I should a eat something


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2014)

sometimes all you need is a pb sandwich but I recommend leaving off the strawberry milk... just saying


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2014)

Laid off the beer this weekend got screwdrivers imstead


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh. In


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Whose got some jack?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 22, 2014)

Just had the most awesome dinner with neighbors! Eat, drink, be merry.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm gonna need more zima.......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I'm gonna need more zima.......


LMAO, zima....


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2014)

I &lt;3'ed Zima... but I like burbon now... Nascar season is back and it's raceday!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 23, 2014)

If you're drinking Zima, it's gotta be skunked. They haven't made that stuff in 15+ years.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you're drinking Zima, it's gotta be skunked. They haven't made that stuff in 15+ years.




not in 'murica anyway... but no, it's a burbon afternoon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2014)

^ winning!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2014)

no, actually quite boring


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> no, actually quite boring


you should cook some bacon!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2014)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > no, actually quite boring
> ...




lol, I cook my food on Sundays, don't you think there is already 2 lbs cooked up for the week... might get me through Wednesday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

2 lbs would get me through 2pm..


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> 2 lbs would get me through 2pm..




I am also not a human trash can like you and have to watch how many calories I consume everyday


----------



## maryannette (Mar 31, 2014)

OH, NOOOOOOOO! I was just playing with myself in the horse and stable thread.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2014)

With, or by yourself? Context is everything


----------



## maryannette (Mar 31, 2014)

just me alone. you know. you were there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2014)

I know but I like to watch


----------



## maryannette (Mar 31, 2014)

that sounds ... well, you know


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2014)

maryannette said:


> OH, NOOOOOOOO! I was just playing with myself in the horse and stable thread.










yes, please


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2014)

One shot vodka

One shot apple juice (100% apple juice bitches)

One pint of your favorite Coors Light


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 5, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukick72Qafc

bottoms up....


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 6, 2014)

you sound like a choo choo trran train


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

And here we are....


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2014)

Wrong thread dude


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 19, 2014)

where's the party?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

Fell if wagon Wednesday night but forgot to post


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Where's the rum?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is the rum always gone


----------



## envirotex (Apr 23, 2014)

Tex next and margs. HB mr. Tex!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 23, 2014)

Mex. stupid auto correct.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2014)

Such margaritad


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2014)

Much imevraiarion


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2014)

Srunxk


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2014)

No drumk


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2014)

Drunk


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2014)

as a skunk


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2014)

What does that mean anyway?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 24, 2014)

envirotex said:


> as a skunk


I've never seen a skunk drink anything before...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2014)

Me neither. So I am wondering where that phrase originated.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2014)

Zzzz


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to be in here but have to be up at 0 dark 30 for a backpack trip :-(


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 25, 2014)

Just drink until you have to go.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 25, 2014)

hi


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 25, 2014)

hello...........................................................


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Mike.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 26, 2014)

I will be here shortly my friend. Putting my kids to bed firsy


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I will be here shortly my friend. Putting my kids to bed firsy


Atta boy. LadyF left for the evening. And took Jr. Hmm...what should I do?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2014)

mike....sap.......eg......i have this video...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> mike....sap.......eg......i have this video...


Tell me more...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Remember "loser"?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 26, 2014)

No sir...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Neither did I


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2014)

this is my fav trailer of all time. I'm not really a "trekkie" but damn this was shivers.....so....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAEkuVgt6Aw


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sap? Comments? Mike? EG? Fraz? Slack?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sap?  Comments?  Mike?  EG?  Fraz?  Slack?


Liked!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry, didnt drink enough last night to get drunkified. Was out on the bikes late with the fam picking blackberries at the river.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2014)

In botches


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> In botches


LOL, already?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sap? Comments? Mike? EG? Fraz? Slack?




Phone died about lap 178, couldn't even post photos of the tire fires, what were we talking about?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 27, 2014)

hi


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Winning.....no work this week....double win!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 27, 2014)

HA HA, I have to work, but that's okay


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> HA HA, I have to work, but that's okay


LOL, well, lately, your "work" hasn't been giving you much to do...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > HA HA, I have to work, but that's okay
> ...




Today I actually have stuff that needs to get done


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 1, 2014)

Finals done! I need a beer...


----------



## envirotex (May 1, 2014)

congrats! it's Friday for me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2014)

I will raise a beer in honor of finals being done!


----------



## envirotex (May 1, 2014)

Hello, Dex.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2014)

Hello, tex


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I will raise a beer in honor of finals being done!




I will raise a beer because it's the only logical way of getting beer to my mouth... until i have too many and am on the floor...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>


Well, ain't that some $hit...


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>


+ ED

fixt it for the drunk tank


----------



## YMZ PE (May 2, 2014)

^ nice! That took me a minute.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

^^^ um... derp? :huh:


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2014)

sh&amp;t + "face" ED


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

ah.

derp.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2014)

We took a lot of pictures of coyote or mountain lion poop with our backpacking trip last weekend. We wanted to have some evidence in our camera in case we were eaten in the middle the night by the Mountain lion


----------



## engineergurl (May 2, 2014)

hi.... tee hee hee


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2014)

Beer #2 and no food since lunch. It's only a matter of time before I will be in here...


----------



## engineergurl (May 2, 2014)

my internet sucks ass... I don't understand how we can pay over $200 a month and not be able to have any sort of internet that works


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2014)

Who do you have?


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2014)

There was this jackass on the trail yesterday......


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> my internet sucks ass... I don't understand how we can pay over $200 a month and not be able to have any sort of internet that works


$200 per month?! :blink:


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

Exceed is $160 a month and the rest was added to our cell bill (hot spot and cell hot spot)


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2014)

Does that include cable also I hope?


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

No another $110 for direct tv...


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Day-yum. Cell bill $45. Cable bill $nada. Profit


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

How are you swindlers that MS?


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

In dis tank


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

#1 of many


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Eat it


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

Best it


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

Best it best dammit beat it


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

Been drinking rackets all day to hep wit recovery. Bit eventually you do get drink.


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

Not rackets radler a


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

Ugh radler you know shandys you stupid autocorrect.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Atg


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Blarg


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

Fuckindrunkh


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

Fuckindrunk


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Ino


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Sleep time


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

Fuckindrunk


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

seriously is blueberry beer like cranberry effing nut ale?


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Still drunk


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Wife. It me pff


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Wife cut me off.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Stupid autocorrect


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

Blueberrys are nothinlike cranberries.


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

your stupid


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

huh?


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

You're


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

in the wrong thread, gotta go back to the other one


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

this is my thread and I make the rules


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

NO BACKSPACE!!!!


----------



## akwooly (May 3, 2014)

I know I just bein a ass


----------



## NJmike PE (May 4, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> seriously is blueberry beer like cranberry effing nut ale?


It's damn good and at8% and sweet by the tume your on your 3rd it already to late


----------



## akwooly (May 4, 2014)

Nice


----------



## akwooly (May 4, 2014)

Irish car bonds


----------



## akwooly (May 4, 2014)

Bombs


----------



## akwooly (May 4, 2014)

Somebody call the baby sitter because these kids look too young to be in a bar.


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> We took a lot of pictures of coyote or mountain lion poop with our backpacking trip last weekend. We wanted to have some evidence in our camera in case we were eaten in the middle the night by the Mountain lion


flawed plan. The mountain lion would have to eat you first to have evidence in its poop.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 4, 2014)

If'n I was Queen for a Day and making up the rules here, I'd add: "No corrections provided even if autocorrect is to blame!" it's more fun trying to guess what the hell was meant.


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> If'n I was Queen for a Day and making up the rules here, I'd add: "No corrections provided even if autocorrect is to blame!" it's more fun trying to guess what the hell was meant.


That's how its supposed be.


----------



## akwooly (May 4, 2014)

Caesars


----------



## akwooly (May 5, 2014)

Amazing how after a day of yard work an consuming berry after veer that yoi slowly get drinmmj then bbqribs


----------



## Master slacker (May 6, 2014)

In bitches


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 7, 2014)

How many bitches are you in?


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2014)

I was in one last night


----------



## YMZ PE (May 8, 2014)

Putting together playlist for a coworker's retirement party tomorrow. Mr. YMZ doesn't believe me when I say I don't want to play any Nicky Minaj songs because every sinle one of them is about smacking bitched in the face with her d~!ck.


----------



## akwooly (May 8, 2014)

I am going to have to listen to nicki. Neb er he listen specifically prob heard before but didn't no was niki.


----------



## akwooly (May 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was in one last night


Hey oh!


----------



## akwooly (May 8, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> If'n I was Queen for a Day and making up the rules here, I'd add: "No corrections provided even if autocorrect is to blame!" it's more fun trying to guess what the hell was meant.


Yes snoopy that I'd moar fun figuring it out. Epescialky if I trying to Fairfield out what I wrote the night before. GONAVY!


----------



## akwooly (May 8, 2014)

Johnnies walker for my birthday. Perfect.


----------



## akwooly (May 8, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Putting together playlist for a coworker's retirement party tomorrow. Mr. YMZ doesn't believe me when I say I don't want to play any Nicky Minaj songs because every sinle one of them is about smacking bitched in the face with her d~!ck.


Wait I just read again who smacking who with I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## YMZ PE (May 8, 2014)

Happy birthday sailor!


----------



## akwooly (May 8, 2014)

Sitting in all day trining tomorrow is goin to suck. Not sure there is going to enoyhg shitty coffee tomorrow.


----------



## Master slacker (May 9, 2014)

In


----------



## Master slacker (May 9, 2014)

Out


----------



## envirotex (May 9, 2014)

come on with it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2014)

In


----------



## envirotex (May 10, 2014)

wearing off already


----------



## akwooly (May 10, 2014)

In


----------



## akwooly (May 10, 2014)

Really? That's all ,in!


----------



## engineergurl (May 10, 2014)

totax l y here


----------



## akwooly (May 10, 2014)

I needs to dry out if here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2014)

To dizzy to post last night so I just went to bed. 3x Ibuprofen with breakfast...


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2014)

Tylenol PM + bed = win


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2014)

In with a fire por fire


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2014)

Fire pir


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2014)

Pit


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2014)

in


----------



## akwooly (May 11, 2014)

Kfix? Where u sat?


----------



## akwooly (May 11, 2014)

I in again!


----------



## akwooly (May 11, 2014)

So sign of an problem? Must e it gotta guit engineer boards


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 11, 2014)

Feeling highly buzzed... had some high end scotch and now I'm buzzing hard.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Feeling highly buzzed... had some high end scotch and now I'm buzzing hard.


What kind or what was it called rather?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2014)

I was feeling pretty good last night. more vodka and oj. This may become my drink again. Damn alcoholic genes


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

^ add a splash of grenadine for a little twist. Good stuff but can be too sweet at times.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 12, 2014)

Homemade Kahlua, half &amp; half, and milk = yummy. But they are silent assassins. You don't feel anything while you drink them, but then out of the blue, WHAM, you're face down on the floor and the room is spinning like a top.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ add a splash of grenadine for a little twist. Good stuff but can be too sweet at times.


you let me down this weekend. I needed a drinking buddy. no where to be found....


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2014)

No beer you say? Rum and coke will do just fine, thank you very much!


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ add a splash of grenadine for a little twist. Good stuff but can be too sweet at times.
> ...




HAHA, that's cause you didn't show up on Friday night


----------



## maryannette (May 16, 2014)

It's Friday night and I'm drinking a very nice moscato purchased at Walmart.


----------



## maryannette (May 16, 2014)

That's a sweet white sparkling wine.


----------



## engineergurl (May 16, 2014)

maryannette said:


> That's a sweet white sparkling wine.




really?

i'm drinking a very nice bourbon and have decided this thread lost it's funness when autocorrect on tablets happened


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2014)

Stay on target...


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2014)

Autocorrect make it funny n .


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2014)

Drinking a beer and eating the last of my kids' chocolate Easter bunnies.


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2014)

Yum I ate my kids chockaye long time ago!


----------



## engineergurl (May 17, 2014)

If I could be Anna strong I would forget Abe and chase Ben. Hell Caleb us cuter than abe... but I like ana's outfits


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2014)

Was are you takin about euro girl?


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2014)

I mus be 4 am in u house. Did you go to sleep?


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2014)

you guys suck


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2014)

&lt;sad face&gt;


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2014)

Saturday night! Where u at ect ine!


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2014)

Sorry madter slacker at least u getting a nightly differential?


----------



## Master slacker (May 18, 2014)

um...


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2014)

Way? What you men what?


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2014)

You no get extra pay at night?


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> > That's a sweet white sparkling wine.
> ...


Kwyboards Laptops and desktop are so 2009 All tablet mow,!


----------



## Master slacker (May 18, 2014)

no extra pay. I am salary exempt. Meh, I'll probably get most of next week off anyway.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2014)

Drunk at Wrigley!

Bum bump bumo bumo buh

Old balls Jeter!

Bump bug bum buh buh


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2014)

That place looks like a dump!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2014)

It is a dump. But it's SCENIC! LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (May 21, 2014)

The ivy really ties it together


----------



## Porter_ (May 21, 2014)

cheers! Scotch next.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 21, 2014)

Um, if you have bourbon after the scotch, you're going in the wrong order.


----------



## Porter_ (May 21, 2014)

beer -&gt; whiskey (kentucky) -&gt; whiskey (irish) -&gt; bourbon (kentucky) -&gt; scotch

with no backspaces. hot damn .


----------



## Master slacker (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Porter_ (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (May 23, 2014)

Master slacker still workin night shift?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 23, 2014)

Master Slacker always gets the night shaft.


----------



## akwooly (May 23, 2014)

Yeah getting the shaft sycks


----------



## envirotex (May 23, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> cheers! Scotch next.


Liquor then beer, never fear. Beer then liquor, never sicker.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 23, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Master Slacker always gets the night shaft.


he enjoys the shaft at night


----------



## akwooly (May 23, 2014)

Night shaft better than day shaft less people


----------



## akwooly (May 23, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > cheers! Scotch next.
> ...


I still hurt then next day no matter why odr I do it in


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

Whee is everyone?


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

I drink alone?


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

Serious sign uf or problem.


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

East coast neeeds to man up stay up later.


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

Eh close enough to noon, shandy time.


----------



## MA_PE (May 24, 2014)

Me and my buddy Wiser


----------



## NJmike PE (May 24, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Me and my buddy Wiser


I drink alone


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

Moar scotch


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2014)

VIVAS CUEROVO!


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2014)

Hey stifler, how's the pale ale?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Me and my buddy Wiser


Not in this town....



akwooly said:


> Moar scotch


Agreed


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

The Fox......is in. And I have videos


----------



## akwooly (May 25, 2014)

Caesars


----------



## MA_PE (May 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my buddy Wiser
> ...


Frickin' beer snobs.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

As long as it ain't Coors it's beer


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

NJ! DID U ORDER THE CODE RED?!


----------



## frazil (May 25, 2014)

Wheeeee!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

pRESENT WITH fRAZ


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2014)

Poor planning - only have 2 beers.... In house.... F 'n kids won't go get me more from store either zzzz


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ!  DID U ORDER THE CODE RED?!


You're Damn right I did


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Poor planning - only have 2 beers.... In house.... F 'n kids won't go get me more from store either zzzz


Just finished my beers. Time for vodka and oj


----------



## Porter_ (May 25, 2014)

on my first glass of this (first ever, first time trying it). this stuff is fantastic for the price.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJ! DID U ORDER THE CODE RED?!
> ...


With Santiago? You snotty litt'l [email protected]


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

I would appreciate it if he would address me as "Colonel" or "Sir." I believe I've earned it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I would appreciate it if he would address me as "Colonel" or "Sir." I believe I've earned it.


DID YOU CUT THESE GUYS LOOSE? YOU WANT ANSWERS?!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

I want the truth


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

You see Danny, I can deal with the bullets, and the bombs, and the blood. I don't want money, and I don't want medals. What I do want is for you to stand there in that faggoty white uniform and with your Harvard mouth extend me some fucking courtesy. You gotta ask me nicely.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2014)

You snotty little bastard


----------



## Porter_ (May 26, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Why do the transfer NJ? WHY?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

DK, i see u. I have a video for you too


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJ! DID U ORDER THE CODE RED?!
> ...


BOOM


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

Bring it on K Fox.

Are we naming the movie A Few Good Engineers?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Bring it on K Fox.
> 
> Are we naming the movie A Few Good Engineers?


LOL...not often i get a reply from the elusive DK.

Victory has defeated you..... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVFi6Pb4Guw


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

I am a little sleep deprived tonight Fox.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Don't talk like one of them DK....you're not!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

HE makes a good argument


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

Where is he?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Where is he?


You mean the Joker?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Sir, Custer was a pussy.

You ain't.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

No. Not the Joker. Where is Harvey Dent?

Another useless attempt to be funny. When it comes to sense of humor I show my age.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Sir, Custer was a pussy.
> 
> You ain't.


Are you watching We Were Soldiers?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Sir, Custer was a pussy.
> ...


yessir


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

SPIERS! GET YOURSELF OVER HERE AND TAKE THAT ATTACK ON IN!


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

That is a good movie.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

On second thoughts, I should not be here. Am not drunk and this is the drunk tank. Are you guys drunk? Then I can be the designated post maker or something like that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Though not a movie...very good series


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Buxzxed not drunk


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Fellas! I no drink Aline!


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Prob not not idea. I have the kids all by myself tomorriw.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

Bueno...buenas noches gente. Que la pasen bien. Am out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

i'm gotham's reckoning


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

I think DL autocorrect is messed up


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

You are street bike


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> i'm gotham's reckoning


Gotham reckoning


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

akwooly said:


> You are street bike


care to race good sir?


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Vroom vroom.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm gotham's reckoning
> ...


NJ, that is ur boy right?

I picture this when i see that:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY


----------



## Porter_ (May 26, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> On second thoughts, I should not be here. Am not drunk and this is the drunk tank. Are you guys drunk? Then I can be the designated post maker or something like that.








NJmike PE said:


> Buxzxed not drunk




i'm 90% there. no work tomorrow and ramping up to study all summer long.....so DRINK.


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Drink! Potrero!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


where I come from it means hope


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

BOOM!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Btw fox, I think we just found your next costume theme for comicon.

Kfox=jor-el

Ladyfox=faora

Minifox=baby kal-el


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

No pants


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Btw fox, I think we just found your next costume theme for comicon.
> 
> Kfox=jor-el
> 
> ...


Whoa! Sold


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> BOOM!


stick


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

NJ, I need the nearest AWAC


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Btw fox, I think we just found your next costume theme for comicon.
> 
> Kfox=jor-el
> 
> ...


whst this?


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Supar man?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Btw fox, I think we just found your next costume theme for comicon.
> ...


LOL @ Alaska


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Supar man?


yes


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ, I need the nearest AWAC


classified. Above our paygrade


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Batman bin supar man


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Wooly is drunk off his ass. Batman plays with toys. He wears a to y bekr


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Awac? Awkward women and cats?


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Batman new costume has veins.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Superman &gt; batman


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

He no need supa powers he got skillz


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Anyway of the week and twice on sundays


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

akwooly said:


> He no need supa powers he got skillz


toys


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

An goth dollaz


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Toys =tools weapons of kick add


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Superman don't need shit


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Krypton ire


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

toP/


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

He beef shield to protect from Rick?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Krypton item condom is the only that would save a chick


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

No topping wooly. I too top here


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Transformers...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Otherwise his load would kill the chixk


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

we need air support and we need it now NJ


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

NJ out. Gotta get up at 0530


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

strike package bravo


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Gobits


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2014)

Bring the rain


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

any airforce peeps here?


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Might as well stay up bj.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Might as well stay up bj.


i'm here with ya duder


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Screen gharder to see an


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

i have a confession


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

You are not a fox


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

I want answers!


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

11


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Nj gone I can talk crap out him and subpar man


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

D he have to wait till drunk again to post here. Dem Ethel rules set by eurogurl


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

akwooly said:


> D he have to wait till drunk again to post here. Dem Ethel rules set by eurogurl


Dexter morgan


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

He got nice boat


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

Ak,u a hockey fan?


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

do you have "steam"?


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Not really, the ducks would be the closest. To my team. Watched the on vacation a few times when we went to Disney.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

I he to follow Canucks too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Quack attack


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

Supar a man


----------



## akwooly (May 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> any airforce peeps here?


Forged from a senior master sergeant


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

I'm trying my best to be all up in here!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2014)

So, what, no one else is enjoyingthis fine Friday evening with me?


----------



## envirotex (May 29, 2014)

I am, just not up to speed.


----------



## Porter_ (May 29, 2014)

mowed the lawn, having a beer


----------



## engineergurl (May 29, 2014)

beer is for pussies. last call in our house cause I gotta work tomorroa tomorrow


----------



## Master slacker (May 29, 2014)

In


----------



## Porter_ (May 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> beer is for pussies.




easy there tiger

edit: no editing.


----------



## Porter_ (May 29, 2014)

moving on to strawberry Boone's to prove my manliness.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 29, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> mowed the lawn, having a beer




Nice looking subdivision. Around these parts a house in that kind of neighborhood would go for $700k minimum.


----------



## Porter_ (May 30, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > mowed the lawn, having a beer
> ...




around half of that in my neck of the woods :beerbang:


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Porter_ said:
> ...


About the same here in WI.


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

I think Detroit has you all beat.


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

I'm so hee


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

Heeer


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

Here


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

Pizza Friday at the

MS mouse yo


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

House


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2014)

In


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2014)

Fuckin chiggers!


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

they have chia chi chiggers in co????

if Hootie got approved for a n NBE NBA franchise why didn't Darius buy the clippers?


----------



## akwooly (May 31, 2014)

I missing u during the weeeks


----------



## akwooly (May 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Fuckin chiggers!


 uh I read thi wrong the first time


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

I got a "new job" so some crap has changed here... plus I never have internet... I txt a pic of bacon to KF and told him to tell you guys I said hi but I don't think a thi think he did


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

tell am me did you fall for a shoooot in g star? did you miss me whial while you'r loolking for yourself out there? that she s back for m oh wah hw whatever


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I got a "new job" so some crap has changed here... plus I never have internet... I txt a pic of bacon to KF and told him to tell you guys I said hi but I don't think a thi think he did


Yes I did. You need a damn amplifier


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

maybe when my student loans are paid off...


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

i'm still alraighgt to smile

I think about you everay day

was a time I wasn't sure

there is not doubt your in my heart now

it will work itas it's itself out fine


----------



## envirotex (May 31, 2014)

too tired to hang out


----------



## envirotex (May 31, 2014)

plus everyone has gone to bed


----------



## akwooly (May 31, 2014)

What not me but my buzz has worn off. I'm off to bed real sooner . Have a comp in the morning.


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

so long my friend until we mmeee met again

I'll a aremember you and all the times we used at to

sita sit right nh here on the edge of this peiar and watch the sunset disa perar

and drink a beer

or a vodka

or a bourbon

or a scotch ramen

wow totally missing boo boo kitty... lma a he lev argh he would ahvae been in the tub.


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

i like my cha chicken fried


----------



## itinerant (May 31, 2014)

Alright


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2014)

Ugh. Still able to post here


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

^ LOL! Wine tasting today!


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

Decided not to go to the grocery store this am... think I am still here.... zombie shots


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Decided not to go to the grocery store this am... think I am still here.... zombie shots


Win!


----------



## engineergurl (May 31, 2014)

Head kinda starting to hurt... spicy bloody mary


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ... spicy bloody mary


Oooh....double win!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 31, 2014)

I'm not add drink you thinki am


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I'm not add drink you thinki am


Matt, this sounds like shenanigans...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 31, 2014)

Thanks I think


----------



## maryannette (May 31, 2014)

Mama always told me that I should be nice, but she didn't know you when she gave me that advice!


----------



## envirotex (May 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>


Tjis.


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2014)

In bitchrs


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2014)

And in brd


----------



## Master slacker (May 31, 2014)

Sleepy slee tem


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jun 1, 2014)

chocolate cake


----------



## akwooly (Jun 1, 2014)

You do t mnow drink until you max out four lifts and metcon in crossfit. Then start Sri king non stop. I did way four hamburgers and two hot dogs. In still hungry. I gon hurt tomorriw.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 1, 2014)

envirotex said:


> chocolate cake


i hs floor less chovolats cake. Wad deliciuios.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 1, 2014)

Sesly sat njght I only one here?!?? Roar


----------



## akwooly (Jun 1, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yes


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 2, 2014)

I wasn't going to drink tonight, but then I realized I tend to drink in order to stay silent instead of nagging Mr. YMZ about stupid ish he's done...so I'm drinking tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2014)

4 beers in its the! To call or a nifht


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 2, 2014)

drinking a beer, getting ready to grill some chicken for the misses once she e gets honm home

^that's just poor tying typing. not the half beer i've had thus far.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 7, 2014)

son let ma me tell you w exactly waht I mean... thank GOD I'm a ca a cou ntry br gril girl my fiddle griddle cakes?!?! wjhat what my Daddy had no cluc clue hoa how to hund hunt copper heads are dead to me TNBAN balhc a a Farva go drink a litera liter cola HA ha c acha


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 7, 2014)

Up I this bitch. Ad the burgers ain't on the grill yet..


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

WOOT!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrM39m22jH4


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

wherere is everyone"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

comeon now everyone les drink!Q


----------



## akwooly (Jun 7, 2014)

I anot drunk yet but on my way! W00y!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 7, 2014)

Vodka and diet Dr pepper is now trumping Jim beam in this house


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 7, 2014)

Ak... we need to talk about xfit


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

xfit sucks! tha'tsl the durik talkin

only beer hereh!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

i'm disspapaoiinted in ya'lll folkds toingith!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Settle down Mr. George Strait...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

kissmay ass computer geek ! i'm almost aout of beer!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

no bmore beer what to do!!:"LKm .


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

tonight i' m the desingated tdrinker!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

looks lke i'm lalone !


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

i'm drinking a fuckinginabottolew of chanmpeage!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

you gotabe fucking be kidding me!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

ok, gotota got upoading more fuctioning vidoes than, me!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

someone who needs to heolp me tiwht htese [email protected]@!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2014)

LOL....epic run Ble...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

i tried to send you private mesagea of fb on kf but i t worould work

'


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

i get too way sentimental whe n i rrink


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Furniture buning! Dat how we do in the pole! Blu Bly may know how nor Poole elmes !


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Rednecks in nopole!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2014)

Over machi grande?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey reengineer girl we talk about xfit when? Later. Or now. Not die we could make Ny seance if me rambling We talk lots onnorofmaig I dolor song of power lifting now hit do some crossfit for conditioning. Trying g for a 600 lb dead and 500 squat.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Everyone needs to move to west coast. It best boast if yo hasn't noticed ! Suck it rightuies.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Now I I al e?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

My wife not know how to fern car. Glad she or a engineer. She no know bout dis censored. Site


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> xfit sucks! tha'tsl the durik talkin
> 
> only beer hereh!


what? You me outside briada!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Me all lone.  .


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Not even Bly here. And we live in same state. Bit yet he know every oneob I know bit we not k kw each other.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Suck rut everyone I. Bef. Or you peassdfrd ' out? Tbe Yahtzee legit.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Goof golly I'm on a rill.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

In.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 8, 2014)

Now out. Jane fun reading tj of in the morning when u sober. Wooly our giood night spungfield!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 11, 2014)

I hit my chin with the spoon of soup. In?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the drunk tank not the idiot tank


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 11, 2014)

"Inebriated" idiot officially in.

Cannot legally drive a motorized vehicle


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Right here, Matt


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Time to get drunk.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Already working in a bide buzz myself you nancy


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2014)

all alone


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

I an sober to be l uke bryan take a b my drunk ass home......... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

sucker luocked on the satge with band

time to ac all ti quiats


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT78hveC_Ow


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

thst wah t he sacd?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Luke Bryan sucks


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2014)

Pretty sure he doesn't.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2014)

Who da [email protected]#k is like bran?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2014)

Commando is on. Hells yeah


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2014)

+1 for Alyssa Milano!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2014)

Well I learned that the Internet in the black hills south dakota is as reliable as eg's.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Already working in a bide buzz myself you nancy


Your timezone gave you a 2 hour head start.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 14, 2014)

Why are you in South Dakota


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Why are you in South Dakota


In the black hills by mount rushmore.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Why are you in South Dakota


In the black hills by mount rushmore.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2014)

Getting drunk and missing my dad more than normal this Father's Day weekend bottoms up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 14, 2014)

Bottoms up bud. I'll be in here a little later


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

To be used a bit later....

_Bring us a pitcher of beer every seven minutes until somebody passes out. And then bring one every ten minutes._

EDIT: ToP!!! :bananalama:


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2014)

Grapefruit margaritas.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2014)

vodga vodka and somethn


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice. Second one in the cup.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2014)

Itsa tall cup.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2014)

hiccc up a suck ASS toamorrow I'll be gone GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOALL


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2014)

Up in this vitch


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

umm, yep, yep, yep.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok after a long sass day I'm pretty tinkeredd right now


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 27, 2014)

Forgot the oblijgatory " thanks obama


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2014)

Leva Barry out of this. He onlh does goof think for this oinrn


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Ok after a long sass day I'm pretty tinkeredd right now






NJmike PE said:


> Leva Barry out of this. He onlh does goof think for this oinrn




What are we drinking fellas?

Barry White? :huh:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2014)

Vidka


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Vidka


The chinaman is not the issue here dude...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2014)

You're like a child wander g ailmesslythrough Rte nifgt


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 27, 2014)

I am the walrus?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

^ YMZ hangin' with the boyz....

Shiny...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 27, 2014)

"I've been under fire before. Well ... I've been in a fire. Actually, I was fired. I can handle myself."

Not drinking. Just waiting around for RG to roll into town.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2014)

One scotch shouldn't hurt!

"Sure would be nice if we had some grenades, don't you think?!"


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 28, 2014)

Getting here. Grillin chillin and sippin. Nice Saturdays are awesome


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Agreed. What u sippin on?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 28, 2014)

Vodka


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2014)

LOL, again? Dudes (and dudettes) I have this messed up video. Who wants to see?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not ready yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2014)

envirotex said:


> I'm not ready yet.


When will then be now?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 28, 2014)

go ahead. i'll catch up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Promise?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure where to start...






Ah screw it...


----------



## envirotex (Jun 29, 2014)

that selection is guaranteed a trip to see the porcelain god.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 29, 2014)

Nipples n chhescake shots. Yum...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2014)

I see a win win situation


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 29, 2014)

Nearly ran out of reg baileys last night. Mint baileys in the cheesecake shots made em interesting


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2014)

Jebus, that alcohol selection will give you diabetes before it gets you drunk.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2014)

In


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

Listening to meta.llica

In


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

Hush little baby dont dsay a word


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

Nevermind that noise you heard


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

Its just a beast under your bed


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

:40oz: :th_rockon:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

y toung feels funny


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 4, 2014)

Vodka a. Sidebar fireworks Ds c9ms


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 4, 2014)

hey mike.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 4, 2014)

#thankgoodnessididn'tpostlastnight #kfwthareyou #hashtagsarehilarious #ilovebacon


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 5, 2014)

Vodka bithsex


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

knew this 5k would nota keep pu l with me


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

slowing down now. the past two days have been out of bounds. not sure my liver can take me where i want to be.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

not from the liquor but from all the crap. abourt to throw in the towel


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 12, 2014)

This is bull f'in shiitake! I just wrote funniest drunk tank thread post of all time, Hall of Fame, brilliance on the order of perhaps a Shakespeare or Voltaire, and now I can't find that mufferrfluffer. Fudge. OK it really wasn't that funny. DONT WATCH LEGO MOVIE ANYTHING OTHER THAN DEAD SOBER AT 9AM AFTER COFFEE! It moves to gol-dang fast.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2014)

Kicked out if the ducking Mexican place.. Had to gobble down out Marferingsk marqaritaassa sucking asks life go back to the valley ... Punk ass whit whirls action all Mexican and a shot


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2014)

God willing I'll be in here tonight


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> God willing I'll be in here tonight


And?

Here I am.......I give homage to scotland...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 12, 2014)

master slacker. late again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

envirotex said:


> master slacker. late again.


Touche! LOL

No hand grenades for him...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > God willing I'll be in here tonight
> ...






I think I'm more Scot than you,,,, shush... fire is the devils only friend... was the EG EB version of American Pie in drunk tank 2.0 or 1.0?

I hope in 2.0 that was epic


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 13, 2014)

in the streets ac the childrea n s not a word was spoken the

church bellsa were all erw were broken

the day the music a died

bye bye

so what a you are say in g is I shoulkd should dirnk drink water

kf go eat a burrito


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 13, 2014)

Such drink

Much beer

Wow


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Shir this is a problem


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Never is. I'm feel bad good now.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Got any mouthwash?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Fishing lff


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Any Lindsey Stirling fans here?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Who the fuck is th af


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmm...ok diff crwod tonight

Tis ok, i got this


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

New more voksu


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DisTN-2x3EU


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey, KF! What did you think of the Serbian rocket fuel?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Eat that shit botch


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Hey, KF! What did you think of the Serbian rocket fuel?


Best enjoyed in "moderation"

that's all i know


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

^That's about all I know too. Two shots of that stuff and I'm fried. I'm a light weight though. Some of the old guys at church drink that stuff like water.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

^ good lord...i had 1 and was like, time for bed! LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Some thyme st8bvodka is like drunk by rubbing alxohol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^That's about all I know too. Two shots of that stuff and I'm fried. I'm a light weight though. Some of the old guys at church drink that stuff like water.


From Serbia with love....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

^That stuff will either put hair on your chest or burn it off. I'm not sure which.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

I witnessed KF throw his baby in the trunk and lovingly buckle this in!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 18, 2014)

The Ramans do everything in threes

Shitty week. It sucked, I suck


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

Not as much as me. Ready to get out of here. TGIF.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Are you still at work Tex??


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

No. Take that for what ever it's worth...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

Having a bad week at work.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe better tomorrow. I should not come back here again tonight...

no backspacing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

YMZ, LadyFox just left the house to go buy shoes! What should I do?!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Having a bad week at work.


Me too. Not ready to GTFO yet, but...here's to you Tex. May your weekends be free of baggage.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ, LadyFox just left the house to go buy shoes! What should I do?!


You already did right by letting her go. Good husband.

Seriously though, isn't it like f*cking midnight where you are? Where did she go?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2014)

nd gid he throw the baby in the trunk or buckel it n lovingly like your Serbian bppze?

(until now i forgot the no backspace rule)


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 19, 2014)

And by it i meant he...or else i meant the shoes. yeah


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

LMAO, i love where this convo has gone


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2014)

Pistachios bitched.....


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 19, 2014)

grrrrr


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Settle down...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 26, 2014)

I'se drunka dn I sholn't be.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Let's do this. Do you pray to the gods?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Just had 4 buttery nipples, 2 shots of aftershock and a sniffer o jack daniels. Time to hit the showers and cleanup after a long day


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Atta boy Bly. =)


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

drank too much at dinner...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Lightweight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

yup


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2014)

Having New Belgium brewery close by is a plus....


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^ Jealous!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Funny king hanger on a Monday. I would d


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Home field to isn't. I called it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

What the future k us so funng


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

You are....good work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Shm


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoops. It's Tuesday.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you autocorrect..


----------



## csb (Jul 30, 2014)

Im drunk you motherfuckers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Where's RG? WOLVERINES!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Remember remember the 5th of November....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ha, YMZ....rookie


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone calla sneakers up wake up CSB. She gotta be up at like 2 am....


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 1, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ha, YMZ....rookie




Did I miss something?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup....its the reckoning


----------



## akwooly (Aug 8, 2014)

How why I dont think kfix3 is not deink when he post in thi a thread.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 8, 2014)

Beer and Daytona ate good mix


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Beer and Daytona ate good mix




huh?


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 8, 2014)

s where ac the hell is every a one?


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 9, 2014)

i should own stock in this company.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Beer and Daytona ate good mix


Translation: Beer and NYQUIL are a good mix


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 9, 2014)

At the office on a Saturday,Boooooooooo!

Brought a 12 pack to the office with me, YEAH!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2014)

Are your leaders there?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> At the office on a Saturday,Boooooooooo!
> 
> Brought a 12 pack to the office with me, YEAH!!


Epic.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Are your leaders there?


I offered them some. So far no takers. I guess that means more for me, right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 9, 2014)

First of many


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 9, 2014)

Probably shouldn't leave these in my office trash can huh?

Edit:

Doh! Photo to large to upload and I can't be bothered to host it somewhere.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 9, 2014)

approaching 8pm on a Saturday and I'm still at the office, and now it's started hailing so I'm not going anywhere anytime soon. 

Really glad I brought beer now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 9, 2014)

That sux dude. I know your pains from earlier this week and last weekend


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 12, 2014)

To eat for hete


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2014)

You cannot believe the week I've had. Thank you, autocorrect.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2014)

envirotex said:


> You cannot believe the week I've had. Thank you, autocorrect.






HA me too


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2014)

Xo. You rock.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2014)

Fuck a google!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2014)

My softball team name has been changed to the Growlers. We're also now sponsored by a nearby brewery...


----------



## akwooly (Aug 15, 2014)

There is jorhing at the boytom of this bottle of Jameson.


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

Not even a potato?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 16, 2014)

No potato just sorrow


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 16, 2014)

If it's not one beer, it's your mtoher. Or three beers.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> If it's not one beer, it's your mtoher. Or three beers.


or fifteen. whatever it takes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 16, 2014)

Vodka tine


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 16, 2014)

Homemade Sangria!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2014)

3 bowls of homemade orange fantastic ice-cream..... :-(


----------



## akwooly (Aug 17, 2014)

Old Milwaukee tastes better than I ember.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 17, 2014)

Whet is master slacker!?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2014)

Vodka bits e


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2014)

Decided on Rum....cuz it wasn't gone....mixed with an arnold palmer....we need some videos


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2014)

The rum is always gone


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2014)

Malt liquor for the win!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2014)

csb said:


> Malt liquor for the win!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

^- works every time......


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Done with the first. Working I the second x


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Drinking the last of my hine.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Moved on to cheaper stuff. Its getting the job done.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Gotta go take care of Mrs NJ. Hopefukky this won't haunt me in9 mos


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2014)

If it does, you must it "karma. "


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Better wrap it


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Make it a dou b le


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 29, 2014)

My daughter bult a spirit house at summer camp. That's where our dog is going to move into.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2014)

What's going on here?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2014)

You need to day wat da fuq goin on here?!?!!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Gotta go take care of Mrs NJ. Hopefukky this won't haunt me in9 mos


get some!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Moved on to cheaper stuff. Its getting the job done.


go study


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Better wrap it


u no snip yet?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2014)

Hamms now make in Wisconsin? Who remember old gamma commercials with th bear? Fo


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 30, 2014)

Checking in on you guys. More tired than drunk. Old man has got to pack it in. L8tr doods


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2014)

Ah come on ma-pa!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 30, 2014)

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Moved on to cheaper stuff. Its getting the job done.
> ...


I dont wanna


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2014)

Hail Caesar.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 30, 2014)

Yup, I'll be back later.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 30, 2014)

Me too. Without any false alarms from the Mrs either


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 30, 2014)

Self medication is underway


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is everyoe


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 30, 2014)

I guess im al8ne


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope you aren't


----------



## akwooly (Aug 31, 2014)

Wher u matty267


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2014)

be quiet AK...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 31, 2014)

NEVER!!!'


----------



## akwooly (Sep 1, 2014)

Subday night!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 1, 2014)

Hubbub... no it was normal


----------



## akwooly (Sep 6, 2014)

Day drunk


----------



## akwooly (Sep 6, 2014)

Afternoon drink


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2014)

Keep going strong wooly.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 7, 2014)

Foooooozeball


----------



## akwooly (Sep 9, 2014)

National bourbon heritage month. Dink up!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2014)

mmmmm beer!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 12, 2014)

MMMMMMMM! Wine.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm vaocka


----------



## maryannette (Sep 12, 2014)

margarita


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Seasonal pumpkin beer


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2014)

ALCOHOL!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm still drinking the shock top beers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Shock Top is decent. Similar to Blue Moon.

EDIT: ToP!!! :bananalama:


----------



## maryannette (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not a beer person any more, but I had a microbrew stout a few weeks ago that was good.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2014)

I got a blue moon shirt when we were in Denver at the brewery tour.... ooops I used back space


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2014)

did a we loose a the american pie enagineer song?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2014)

Had a good nitro stout. Feeling fine


----------



## csb (Sep 13, 2014)

Dockets

Fuckity

Fuck

Duck

Fuck

Drink

Drunk


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

Again?


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

Bought Jameson special whatever only cist $5 more


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2014)

Someone pic affirmed in m drinks tonight


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

Profe it


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I got a blue moon shirt when we were in Denver at the brewery tour....  ooops I used back space


u broke ur wone tules.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

csb said:


> Dockets
> 
> Fuckity
> 
> ...


skunk


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

I love

Saturdays


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Good! Next round it on you then!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

Helds ya. I'll ring the bell! On me fellas! And ladies.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

Kfox3 if you came up her you wouldn't have to buy one drink. I'll make Bly buy em all. Ha.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Kfox3 if you came up her you wouldn't have to buy one drink. I'll make Bly buy em all. Ha.


I'm going to hold you to that. Keep in mind sir, that I'm from WI. We invented drinking.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Plus Bly won't get me any growlers... 

NJMike, I found a video of you playing Mario Bros.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't believe it. Show me...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't believe it. Show me...




&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3AA46GzNYc


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2014)

Mad.....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > Kfox3 if you came up her you wouldn't have to buy one drink. I'll make Bly buy em all. Ha.
> ...


you may have invented it but all we do in the winter is drink. And it's a long winter so being your A game.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>


say what again.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Me alone again? U guy mudt have in your shit together. Not like me.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2014)

When I drink albino


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Drink albino?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Me alone again? U guy mudt have in your shit together. Not like me.


What you gotz?


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Tink I dad that once.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Jameson son.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Special reserve gone.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr fix is it like 2 am in u house?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

When do u sleep brah?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 14, 2014)

akwooly said:


> When do u sleep brah?


None of us sleep. We are holograms


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

Wooooo!


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 14, 2014)

vodka/rockstar. i have no shame.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2014)

What dis ain't no disco.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 15, 2014)

NO SHAME


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 19, 2014)

cheers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

^ nice! I love the fall seasonal ale line-ups.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 19, 2014)

me too, good stuff


----------



## akwooly (Sep 24, 2014)

Again


----------



## envirotex (Sep 24, 2014)

Welcome. I should be but I'm too tired.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Chili fest at Harley. Free beer...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

Had an early soccer game.. Now have been working I mean "volunteering" at a band festival since 12:00. Ready for a cold beer and some hot ----- when I get home. (In. 2 more hours)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Where the duck is the drink tank?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 2, 2014)

Where I have planted myself solidly tonight for the last couple hours


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

That new sheriff on soa is f'n smoking


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Why is everything in italics?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 2, 2014)

What is soa? and in case you didn't notice, I hid like 20 posts from earlier this evening.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 2, 2014)

I've had three big glasses of arbor mist (drunken giggly sorority girl wine) and a corona. My liquor cabinet is out of decent whiskey, so I'm making due with what I've got.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2014)

Sons of anarchy....

Tinder is a fun app


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2014)

Tequila make me want a camel


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Tequila make me want a camel


So many directions this could have gone if I had seen it while drunk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

row callllll


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2014)

right f'n here!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 4, 2014)

Day drunk is best drunk


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Day drunk is best drunk


Especially when it's snowing out


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2014)

MKE Oktoberfest!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2014)

Quality shizzle here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2014)

KF approved! :thumbs:

Watching Zombieland...LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2014)

8 percent helps to


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2014)

1...................2......................3.................DO IT!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 23, 2014)

I am all that is man!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2014)

Tour De Fall


----------



## envirotex (Oct 24, 2014)

Aberlour.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

huh... what do you mean I don't have a bra on... you are crazy


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Any beer left?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 2, 2014)

No...you can call me queen bee


----------



## akwooly (Nov 29, 2014)

wtf happened it's been over a month since someone posted up in here? Or am I too drink right now read dates?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 29, 2014)

My wife got me drunk.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 29, 2014)

Because she is awesome.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2014)

6 pack of 16 oz Coors Lights and 1.5 bottles of wine = drunk me


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2014)

NJ where u at brah? U said u be here!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 30, 2014)

That's what happens when you mix with cold meds. You pass out


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 30, 2014)

6 pack of 16 oz Coors Lights and 0.5 bottles of wine = drunk me


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2014)

The vodka is gone


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2014)

But the litter box is clean


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2014)

Whooo! Best thing about being a grown up!?!? Day drinking.!!!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2014)

Uh letterbox and Vidka coincidence?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2014)

I guess just don't drink the litter box and clean the vodka


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2014)

I have frozen pizza nausea Nazi nails


----------



## maryannette (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone joining me tonight?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Sure, why not?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, good. I hate to drink alone.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 5, 2014)

Present


----------



## maryannette (Dec 5, 2014)

Who would think that wine and Oreos go together?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2014)

maryannette said:


> Who would think that wine and Oreos go together?


Now you sound like EG....LOL


----------



## maryannette (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, we are sort of sisters. YO, eg, you out there???

TOP


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2014)

She's gotta be around here. We need an EG poll!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2014)

Beer is good


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Beer is good


Agreed. Hey Ble, what happened to the Panthers this year?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2014)

We're not going to discuss that. That's what the beer helps with.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2014)

I would think you need to hit the hard liquor to discuss that. LOL

Could be worse, you could be a Giants fan....LMAO


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2014)

I still have some Serbian Plum Wine....hmm...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 5, 2014)

^That stuff will either put hair on your chest or burn it off.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I would think you need to hit the hard liquor to discuss that. LOL
> 
> Could be worse, you could be a Giants fan....LMAO


 :facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2014)

LOL


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 6, 2014)

Why am I still awake? Beer is good company


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2014)

maryannette said:


> Who would think that wine and Oreos go together?




Have you tried scotch and Ramen?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> > Who would think that wine and Oreos go together?
> ...



well then, sorry I missed last night, it was sort of the kind of day I wanted to get drunk but the stress of it all just put us into bed at 8:30. The hubby had to go to work to put on a dog and pony show for the boy scouts (which I am not going to complain about because this is a very valid reason for him to work on a Saturday) and I decided to just rip up some carpet today. I am however getting drunk watching the Crimson Tide wash over Mizzo and then will proceed to be a Ga Tech and Badger Fan (HA HA KF!)

Catch ya laterz!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2014)

PS- Bama only let them have those 10 pts because they felt bad, but now they are going to get their game on, I promise you


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2014)

LOL @ Bama...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 6, 2014)

LOL at "ripping up some carpet".......

Actually I dranka lot of beer and steamed some carpet today. Woke up from a nap, time for a beer, and then hit the rack.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Actually I dranka lot of beer and steamed some carpet today. Woke up from a nap, time for a beer, and then hit the rack.


does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Working remotely this week. Local bar had karaoke and free bacon. They literally brought out baskets of bacon. I had none since they didn't offer the turkey variety.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Working remotely this week. Local bar had karaoke and free bacon. They literally brought out baskets of bacon. I had none since they didn't offer the turkey variety.


:facepalm:


----------



## P-E (Dec 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Working remotely this week. Local bar had karaoke and free bacon. They literally brought out baskets of bacon. I had none since they didn't offer the turkey variety.


Yum facon


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2014)

Duckbill week!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not really here because I can't post drunk... apparently it's unprofessional


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 13, 2014)

EG, have a cookie


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 13, 2014)

that's awesome can I have one? Instead of doing Xmas decorations I'm cleaning rugs because the dog had an issue. Having a few beers while I'm doing it so it's not so bad.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2014)

Beer at gos


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> EG, have a cookie




is it gluten free?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2014)

It could be.


----------



## panhandler (Dec 18, 2014)

In (kinda) with a coupla Rogue 750s. Voodoo Doughnut (5ish%) and Marionberry Braggot (11.4%). Long time listener first time caller. First chance to ceelbrate my recent Pass. Half day at work tomorrow, with part of the day being secret/dirty santa I(santa's dirty secreti s schnapps right?) Thinkin that comrade vodka will get me squarely in./ (no backspace really messes with the nogign...sloppy typer)


----------



## panhandler (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh yea. that's the stuff. 2 Vodka Gingers and Community (the paintball 'sodes). They still hold up. filling out my college footall bowl game pick 'em. Lot of good matchups, with a bracket to top it off College Football Playoff: I've got Oregon over FSu (even with Ifo Ekpre-Olomu's torn ACKL...which could be a game changer...seriously Rashd Greene might have a career game with himout) (that was a really long parenthetical), and Bama over the Buckeyes. Think that Cardale Jones will succumb tothe pressure of having only his second start in the sUgar Bowl...even with bAma's bad rsugar bowl record against Utah and Oklahoma. Oregon v. Bama? I'm a Bama fan, but Oregon scares me...bama has had issues with truly mobile QBs. I still think Bama wins with a total score of 73 pointes (42-31).

I'm a bit of a college footall fanataic. Won both of my college football fantasy leagues and looks like i'll win 4th and 2nd in my NFL leagues based on projected scores...(what a nerd)...


----------



## panhandler (Dec 18, 2014)

Denny's is for winners. Hah!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2014)

Video cinnamon flavorful spiked eggnif


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah bitchwa


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2014)

OH reley?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)

No clue


----------



## frazil (Dec 20, 2014)

Time to make the gingerbread ... Where's the eggnog? Video flavored you say?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol. Cinnamon vodka.


----------



## frazil (Dec 20, 2014)

Even better!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)

That's how I spike eggnog


----------



## frazil (Dec 20, 2014)

I use half rum, half brandy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)

That sounds good too


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2014)

frazil said:


> I use half rum, half brandy.


I do this, too, but skip the eggnog.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2014)

A few old fashions. Yummmmm


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 25, 2014)

Where's Flyer?!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SAxtf-RTg


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 25, 2014)

^Sleeping when you posted that.


----------



## frazil (Dec 25, 2014)

Ready for more eggnog!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 25, 2014)

frazil said:


> Ready for more eggnog!


You buyin'? LadyFox made homemade irish cream. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Any Xmen fans here?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 27, 2014)

No one's here dork.... Woot!!! Chocho train


----------



## P-E (Dec 27, 2014)

Port time


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 31, 2014)

Yo Yo Yo WAZ UP!?!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 1, 2015)

I do not drink. Does that make me the designated poster? Post man? Post knight?


----------



## csb (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuck! Dicho! Fuck!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 1, 2015)

csb said:


> Fuck! Dicho! Fuck!


and a happy new year to you too!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

This place is as cool as I remember..... Rb yo


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

In. Almost forgot


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

I burned stuff tonight


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

Wood tortilla chips mush mellows and stuff


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no idea how much I've had todrink


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok I'm drick


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 2, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> Ok I'm drick


Ya think?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

Why do I like these hoppy beers?

Who is watching sunny in Phil del fia ?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2015)

Hoppy beers... well, anything listed as "IPA"...





The better half got me this last night -






It's not bad, but anyone who thinks this tastes like a brownie needs to get their head examined. Not even a hint of brownie. And for beers like this, I like the beer to have a hint of "brownie", "chocolate", "pumpkin", etc... I don't want it to taste full on like the flavor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2015)

mmmmm this brandy tastes like peaches... nom nom nom nom.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0LBi1MHoaU


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm kind of in the mood to drink and burn shit


----------



## envirotex (Jan 23, 2015)

Put it in the chiminea. All good.

In here. Btw.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Matt that's all u got?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry, I had some family matters to tend to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Sorry, I had some family matters to tend to.


So I presume we'll be seeing a post in the "expecting" thread soon


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I had some family matters to tend to.
> ...


Not yet, I just needed to deflate my balls.


----------



## P-E (Jan 24, 2015)

Day two. Many Beers being had at mt Washington hotel. Sort of forgot about the book burning after all that liquor. Will happen tonight.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2015)

Late, but I had waaaaaaay too much to drink on Saturday. Last thing I remember is bringing the burgers inside from the grill though I didn't eat any dinner. Somehow I put the grill and fire pit back in the garage before slurring something to the wife and falling into bed. Woke up to pee at 4 and was still f'd up. Woke up for good at 6 and was even more f'd up. It wasn't until after church that I felt hungover and late Sunday before I felt sober. Maybe I shouldn't do that again.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 26, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> Late, but I had waaaaaaay too much to drink on Saturday. Last thing I remember is bringing the burgers inside from the grill though I didn't eat any dinner. Somehow I put the grill and fire pit back in the garage before slurring something to the wife and falling into bed. Woke up to pee at 4 and was still f'd up. Woke up for good at 6 and was even more f'd up. It wasn't until after church that I felt hungover and late Sunday before I felt sober. Maybe I shouldn't do that again.




you went to church drunk?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2015)

Saturday night we did some barhopping, haven't done that in a long time... Mainly due to closing time, we went to one brewhouse that closed at 11, we weren't ready to go home so we went next-door to another one next door that closed at midnight. .... At midnight we were all really hungry so the only place that was open was the rock bottom brewery. By then we had to take a cab home.

Still feeling a little shitty today to be honest


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 26, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Late, but I had waaaaaaay too much to drink on Saturday. Last thing I remember is bringing the burgers inside from the grill though I didn't eat any dinner. Somehow I put the grill and fire pit back in the garage before slurring something to the wife and falling into bed. Woke up to pee at 4 and was still f'd up. Woke up for good at 6 and was even more f'd up. It wasn't until after church that I felt hungover and late Sunday before I felt sober. Maybe I shouldn't do that again.
> ...


LOL...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Late, but I had waaaaaaay too much to drink on Saturday. Last thing I remember is bringing the burgers inside from the grill though I didn't eat any dinner. Somehow I put the grill and fire pit back in the garage before slurring something to the wife and falling into bed. Woke up to pee at 4 and was still f'd up. Woke up for good at 6 and was even more f'd up. It wasn't until after church that I felt hungover and late Sunday before I felt sober. Maybe I shouldn't do that again.
> ...




Well, I may not have been "drunk". I was functioning alright, but the hangover hadn't really set in.

And besides, in Louisiana, seeing drunk people in a Catholic church isn't anything new.

... We're not Catholic and we don't go to a Catholic church.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2015)

All are supposedly welcome at church


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 26, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...




They have Catholic churches in Louisiana!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 26, 2015)

^Why wouldn't they? Louisiana is French! Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2015)

And what do you mean "in Louisiana"? All people in Catholic churches are drunk. Nobody in there speaks Latin, so how do you suspect we make it through a 1+ hour mass sober? Where do you suppose eucharistic wine came from?

(Born and raised Catholic, have only been back for funerals since my teens).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 26, 2015)

My wife is Eastern Orthodox. They keep a bar operational in the hall. I was in there "supporting the church" (doing shots with the guys) yesterday after the service.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 26, 2015)

Supe said:


> And what do you mean "in Louisiana"? All people in Catholic churches are drunk. Nobody in there speaks Latin, so how do you suspect we make it through a 1+ hour mass sober? Where do you suppose eucharistic wine came from?
> 
> (Born and raised Catholic, have only been back for funerals since my teens).


They've made some good changes since Vatican II. You should stop by sometime... 

And back to the Seagrams seven.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes. Those are EG's rules.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 29, 2015)

wednesday night? why not? vodka/rockstar to start the night, scotch to end it.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2015)

All up in this bitch bitchse


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thirsty Thursday! lol


----------



## envirotex (Feb 12, 2015)

indeed.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got home from work... Mistake....Is driving to bar before you go home still considered to having a "problem"?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)

^ nope. Because you'll be among friends at the bar!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2015)

QFT


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2015)

4 beers


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2015)

In


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice timing on that one.


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2015)

Njm I'm gonna cry now. Sharks scare me


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm so drunk I'm listening to an old man in a purple suit play the trombone.....


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretending not to b drunk. Wife knot bying it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2015)

same here....she just got back from 50 shades of porn


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Goonies anyone?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 14, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> same here....she just got back from 50 shades of porn


Read a review of that one yesterday. Summary: No better/worse than a typical soft core Skinimax movie.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 14, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> same here....she just got back from 50 shades of porn




So who got tied up? You or her?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok I am way to old to stay out till 2:30 am :-(. Ouch!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Ok I am way to old to stay out till 2:30 am :-(. Ouch!!!


Well done sir. The last time i stayed up that late, was either new years or my final project for grad school


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 15, 2015)

So I got bad news regarding raises this year... New Orleans is close... And it's Mardi Gras season...

We misbehaved yesterday.

View attachment 7162


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 15, 2015)

Just a little bit.

View attachment 7163


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 15, 2015)

And got an ass ton of cheap shiny plastic beads


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 26, 2015)

Aloha! Muah!


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2015)

Derribo, mouthfuls.

Ah.

Argh.

Drunk, motherfuckers!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2015)

LOL! Win


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple pi shots!


----------



## P-E (Mar 15, 2015)

Had my first heady topper tonight. So good.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)

In I guess. Thanks March Madness...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 22, 2015)

Is it too early to crack one open? PS, I fucking hate my bracketa


----------



## P-E (Mar 22, 2015)

Never too early


----------



## envirotex (Apr 3, 2015)

Moscow mule.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 3, 2015)

Moscow mule(s).


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 3, 2015)

hammerin a few beers and loving it.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2015)

hi

sarw saw sweat but my butt off and ab beer now. .. need tog oto bed


----------



## envirotex (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah. Pretty sure that's right.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2015)

if you c wont hace a drink youra a prukde but onceae you ha e have the first one youra a drunk oer somerhthing like that


----------



## frazil (Apr 4, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> hammerin a few beers and loving it.


Try the HT yet?!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 4, 2015)

nope. It all goes to my brother tomorrow. I'm hoping he'll share at keast one. I suspect I won't be overly impressed as I'm not really big on IPA's


----------



## P-E (Apr 4, 2015)

If you don't want your HT I'd be more than happy to help you part with it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 10, 2015)

Beeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr! It helps you make good decisions and I just made one (art least the beginnings of one).


----------



## Supe (Apr 11, 2015)

Pineapple juice, cranberry juice, lemon-lime soda, all mixed with... TEQUILA!!!


----------



## P-E (Apr 11, 2015)

Cleaning the fridge of the PBR


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice. For a refill?


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2015)

Need to make room for growlers of Trillium brew.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2015)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## P-E (Apr 16, 2015)

Oops here in these thsr


----------



## P-E (Apr 16, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Oops here in these thsr





power-engineer said:


> Oops here in these thsr


Lemme clarify djdjckxieixjjxoxj


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2015)

Here again


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 26, 2015)

I went wine tasting and left with a case of wine and lots of head fuzziness... HALP! Lol


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 26, 2015)

autocross has ruins the drunks tank


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2015)

Not so much, I think.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 8, 2015)

It'sw eird, we're lookingodown on wayne's basement only, that's not wayne's baseement


----------



## envirotex (May 8, 2015)

Whatevs.


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2015)

I am satisfied with my beer.

View attachment 7294


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2015)

Um, P-E, isn't it too early in the day for that?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)

I didn't post here last night but I was drinking Hennessy last night at the fire house, and feeling good doing it


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Um, P-E, isn't it too early in the day for that?


Never too early, but wrong day. I prefer drinking on Monday mornings.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, P-E, isn't it too early in the day for that?
> ...


fixt


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf16YtSOaUQ


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 15, 2015)

NJMike, u want the truth?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2015)

So what did miss tonight? Had my hands full this evening with this:


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2015)

^ DAMN! That looks intense!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2015)

That it was Edward. That it was indeed.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2015)

Getting my drunk on now thoudh. Say drinking


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2015)

good thing you were drinking at wokr before you had to go attend to the fire.

j/k

I trust you and the crew were able to bring things under control. You deserve that drink and several more.


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 16, 2015)

Had wine, French people are so snooty. I don't care that you have a Bordeaux fancy schmaltzy wine, just pout the damn thingy already!!! Fuck you guys big time.


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 16, 2015)

Because I know someone will ask for this... Proof of wine ish


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 16, 2015)

And the stupid people thingy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 17, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> Because I know someone will ask for this... Proof of wine ish


NakedOrangie has orange fingernails and a shirt on??


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2015)

^and a glass that says "suckling!"


----------



## MA_PE (May 18, 2015)

and her world is oriented 90 counterclockwise. How does the wine stay in the glass?


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2015)

Punta Cana = entire trip in the drunk tank.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 22, 2015)

Ring the fuckin bell ya PA seu


----------



## NJmike PE (May 22, 2015)

Your my boy blue


----------



## NJmike PE (May 22, 2015)

https://youtu.be/8IMn4c4MwM0


----------



## NJmike PE (May 22, 2015)

Tonight's a lone survivor movie night


----------



## P-E (May 22, 2015)

getting a late start here. Just got back from dropping off mini p-e


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 23, 2015)

And????


----------



## NJmike PE (May 23, 2015)

I'm feeling drunkin fyxk


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2015)

Ducking fried ice cream rocks ha bitches


----------



## frazil (May 24, 2015)




----------



## NakedOrangie (May 28, 2015)

Now PE, drank cause of sis birthday but also drinkin for PE. HELLS YAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2015)

:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> :


How'd you get the pic of orangie up so fast?


----------



## P-E (May 29, 2015)

Where did I put that 151?

View attachment 7321


----------



## MetsFan (May 30, 2015)

I am staying away from that. Already had two shots touch and margaritas on the way


----------



## P-E (May 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> :


It can't be orangie it's vertical.


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2015)

Well shut


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2015)

Fuck all you botches


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2015)

Goldman mother tickets won't beg me anymore ducking booze


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2015)

Walked over to kings to check out the melon..


----------



## matt267 PE (May 31, 2015)

Someone turns into a potty mouth when drunk.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 31, 2015)

Guest_Road Guy


----------



## matt267 PE (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2015)

Hey stifler! How's your mom doing?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2015)

Ducking tequila is all gone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 6, 2015)

Half a bottle left from today. This will hurt tomorrow no doubt


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 6, 2015)

^ It'll only hurt if you stop drinking.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ It'll only hurt if you stop drinking.


x2. I'll join u. And why don't you allow FB photo tags NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 6, 2015)

Good thing passed out shortly after that post because I woke up to a fire call.

Now, I know not what you speak of Fox. I have it set up for my approval of all things posted to my time line


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Good thing passed out shortly after that post because I woke up to a fire call.
> 
> Now, I know not what you speak of Fox. I have it set up for my approval of all things posted to my time line


loll


----------



## P-E (Jun 11, 2015)

Drinking club tonight Gonna be bad Friday.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2015)

Let's get this Friday wrapped up!


----------



## P-E (Jun 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Let's get this Friday wrapped up!


I prefer unwrapped.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

This makes me sad June 12 ladt tome somoneposted?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Fuck auea


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Fuck auea


Let the quotes begin!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

That's fucxed up


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Re-watching Jurassic World. Pretty good quality too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Just watched he'd a new hope with these kiddos


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

When is the premier of Empire Strikes Back?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Sinday


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

Not drunk yet. But watch out brah. Only a few rainiers in.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Hurry up. No cs allowed


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

I should go to bed while I'm still just buzzing.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I should go to bed while I'm still just buzzing.


No.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I should go to bed while I'm still just buzzing.
> ...


Agree with Tex.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

I still have some left in the bottle.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> I still have some left in the bottle.




what size bottle?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

I can get another one.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> I can get another one.




you do that, because I have a BIG bottle


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

one tip for you. life is too short for cheap liquor.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> one tip for you. life is too short for cheap liquor.




CHEAP! lol, I like a good American Whiskey!!! Seriously, Jim Beam is the perfect balance of quality and cost.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah. I started with something else.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Yeah. I started with something else.




uh oh!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

JB......yucky


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

searching...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> searching...




uh oh...

for I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

2402.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

lmao the internet engineering task force


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

no. # of steps. f.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

my fit bit diead itas plugged in


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

going at the end of GB


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2015)

I should go to bed but I kepp cracking one more beer. I know I'm going to get up at least twice to pee tonight.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 20, 2015)

I had a Long Island iced tea that knocked out my hubs and a portly male friend of ours, but I feel pretty sober still. The question now becomes, beer or scotch to cap off my night?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 20, 2015)

I drink cheap beer but ecpendive scotch n whisky


----------



## akwooly (Jun 20, 2015)

But I'm not above some good o RnR


----------



## akwooly (Jun 20, 2015)

Tmz pound some schlitz


----------



## akwooly (Jun 20, 2015)

Or some st ides


----------



## akwooly (Jun 20, 2015)

Ok im talking to muself


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Ok im talking to muself


nonsense


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2015)

Damn fire ball


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2015)

Jacks Abby hoponius on the way


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2015)

just press the button back there marked "booze".


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Perfect night for a good cigar and a glass of Jim Beam!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2015)

It's solstice where the [email protected](k is everyone?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2015)

Lone star concert my ears are rininf


----------



## P-E (Jun 22, 2015)

akwooly said:


> It's solstice where the [email protected](k is everyone?


It was raining. I was hungover. No excuse really.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes no excuses! Finally getting into my makers mark my bro got me for my bday. See ya brahs happy Monday!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2015)

Obviously solstice for you lesser states dosnt have much meaning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2015)

Fuck solcitce


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2015)

^ LOL. But how do you really feel?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 23, 2015)

Taco fuckin Tuesday honors. Grabs some tacos and tequilas and slam it. Homies


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Basil Hayden bourbon. Ow I jus dropped the phone on my face


----------



## akwooly (Jun 24, 2015)

Not impressed with everyone's lack of enthusiastic in this thread during the week. Amateurs


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry- being worked like a fucking dog and too tired to drink or do much else...during the week


----------



## akwooly (Jun 25, 2015)

Being worked ilikw a fog is why I drink!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Not impressed with everyone's lack of enthusiastic in this thread during the week. Amateurs


Ya, grad school doesn't leave time for much else during the week...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 25, 2015)

All dats loser talk.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 25, 2015)

I stopped posting during the week because I felt like a lush compared to everyone else.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

Which ultimately means that Wooly has been "under-performing".


----------



## P-E (Jun 25, 2015)

I have scope in my desk drawer. Says alcohol 15% wt. Mmmm minty.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 25, 2015)

Been a while since I checked in here... but hey, golf outing tomorrow, so this is my Friday and I always have a few more than I should on Fridays....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good to hear from you BR! Have fun at the outing.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey Ray what's going on! Nice to see you on here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Time for a little celebration. 95% on my latest exam. Take that thermogoddammits!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2015)

That calls fir fireball!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pour a double, I'll join yu shortly


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2015)

Calls for schlitz!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)

^ ha ha! Wooly, got those growlers filled yet?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh yeah! Just did at Hoodoo. One with weissbier and the other with kölsch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm a partial owner in a microbrewery in Indianapolis whose specialty beer is a Kolsh. It won Gold at the Indiana Brewer's Cup a few years ago. The brewery isn't in full production yet, but once they are, I'll let you guys know where you can find it.

In other news, I'm drunk off Coors Light.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)

You spout off all that info about good beer, then go on to say you're wasted on Coors? EPIC. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2015)

Hoe doez one get drunk of coors


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2015)

Doods what wrong with colors? Spent all HS drankin colors light. Fuckin beer snobs. Nj you just drank a case you get lit.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2015)

Fireball is my biath


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 27, 2015)

hey KF- remember your question?

it's FINALLY beer 30

(good gosh utility work sucks)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm having my first beer in way too long. Moving and painting sucks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Jun 27, 2015)

What's the deal with yuengling? Has the color of Sam Adams and the taste of corona


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Top favorite 3 beers, GO!

1. Fat Tire

2. Killians Red

3. Lakefront Pumpkin Ale


----------



## P-E (Jun 27, 2015)

belhaven Scottish ale

Alchemist Heady topper

Trillium congress st


----------



## P-E (Jun 27, 2015)

Guinesss riyght now


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 27, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> What's the deal with yuengling? Has the color of Sam Adams and the taste of corona




What makes Yuengling good is that it has a lot more flavor than other domestics (Bud, Coors, Miller, etc.), but it costs the same wherever you can get it. It's my cheap beer of choice whenever I'm some place I can get it.

In other news, I'm drunk off Coors Light...again.


----------



## P-E (Jun 27, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal with yuengling? Has the color of Sam Adams and the taste of corona
> ...


That's a lot of beer Coors lt is a great beach beer


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

Old Milwaukee

Hamms

Rainier


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm drunk off those lie a Rita's from Budweiser.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

Dat and hjsneyeson


----------



## P-E (Jun 28, 2015)

There fore sure. Buenos Guinness


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

I could go for some Irish car bombs


----------



## P-E (Jun 28, 2015)

That sounds good. I might pass out real soon


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 28, 2015)

In other news, I'm drunk off Coors Light...again.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 28, 2015)

The good news ia that i juat had 4 beers ar roxk bottom... The bad news is that i rode my buke here...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

Get some. Rainier ftw!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

Rainier!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

Rainier hey what happens to me post?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2015)

Rainier does not suck


----------



## Dleg (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey akwooly, what's the beer of choice in Alaska? (let me guess... Rainier?)


----------



## envirotex (Jun 29, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> In other news, I'm drunk off Coors Light...again.


Oh dear.


----------



## P-E (Jun 30, 2015)

Drunk in DC.


----------



## P-E (Jun 30, 2015)

Mostly cap city pale ale


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Drunk in DC.


Is the White House rainbow colored?


----------



## P-E (Jun 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Drunk in DC.
> ...


They are serving Zima in the lobby. Sleeping with one eye open.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 2, 2015)

Dleg I think it's actually bud light!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 2, 2015)

Hapoy Canada day Canucks! I crkebratd with some crown and moose head!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Calling NJMike...


----------



## P-E (Jul 2, 2015)

Having beer and bacon. Life is good.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 2, 2015)

There's no minibar in here? That's it, we're leaving.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2015)

HA


----------



## P-E (Jul 2, 2015)

matt267 said:


> There's no minibar in here? That's it, we're leaving.


Traveling? I'm in Hershey PA. Mini p-e made chocolate bars


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 3, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no minibar in here? That's it, we're leaving.
> ...


We're in Cape Cod.
I think today is our 10 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

I didn't even make it here last night. However consumed were many many shots


----------



## P-E (Jul 3, 2015)

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Congratulations, I think.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


perfect thyme to get her pg with #2


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 3, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


Not with #1 in the room and no minibar.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 3, 2015)

Wait, you can't do the winky-winky without alcohol? Does your wife find you that repulsive?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

Patriotic jello shots in the making. Take note SNAPE/SMOTT


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2015)

On a side note, LadyFox came home and brought JM's home for lunch. Win.

Now, what should I wash it down with?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 3, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Wait, you can't do the winky-winky without alcohol? Does your wife find you that repulsive?


Wait, I never thought of it that way.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a side note, LadyFox came home and brought JM's home for lunch. Win.
> 
> Now, what should I wash it down with?


Something with 8% or higher alcohol content


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, LadyFox came home and brought JM's home for lunch. Win.
> ...


How's this?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

Score!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

79 soldiers I. Perfect formation


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 3, 2015)

Looking good Mike, what did you decide to do for the white?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 3, 2015)

Riesling and Lord of the Rings marathon...it's a good Friday


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looking good Mike, what did you decide to do for the white?


Mrs NJ used the one with heavy cream.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Riesling and Lord of the Rings marathon...it's a good Friday


Nice! What did you start with? I was contemplating a HP marathon...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 3, 2015)

LotR - The Fellowship of the Rings - Extended Version of course.

The Hobbit Trilogy will have to wait for another time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 3, 2015)

Considered an HP marathon but LotR won in the end...


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 4, 2015)

Matt: where are you on the cape? I'm in hyannisport.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


I'm thinking that the watermelon may be a failed attempt for today's party. Not much of the vodka has seeped into it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 4, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Considered an HP marathon but LotR won in the end...


Still a good choice. It's cool seeing all the "old" stuff vs. what was in the Hobbit. Perhaps my favorite is when the Balrog comes.



NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Step 1. Pull bottle out.

Step 2. Slam........problem solved. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 4, 2015)

I did thank already. I've been pouring it into the orifice,but it hasn't drained down at all. Quite possible that the watermelon was too saturated to start. Porosity must be too high, which won't allow for the booze to infiltrate.


----------



## P-E (Jul 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I did thank already. I've been pouring it into the orifice,but it hasn't drained down at all. Quite possible that the watermelon was too saturated to start. Porosity must be too high, which won't allow for the booze to infiltrate.


That sounds like work. Just pour it into a shot glass. The watermelon makes a good hat later.


----------



## P-E (Jul 4, 2015)

Finishing up a half growler of trillium ale.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 4, 2015)

hapc ah happy c 4th a of Jula July!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2015)

yessssss


----------



## akwooly (Jul 7, 2015)

Wiessbier yes beer


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2015)

Started with heady topper. Now pbr. Time for another


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 10, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM5aW83L_DE&amp;list=PLB3u8TQu3fhvVV17DC24BjTqD1lvgVTRw&amp;index=34


----------



## akwooly (Jul 10, 2015)

Pbr? Hipster beer. Rainier nw beer!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 10, 2015)

Denali brewing mother ale. Some makers mark Olympia. I am Ll over the chart to items


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL.....Milwaukee beer &gt; alaska


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 11, 2015)

Yea, Old Milwaukee is great...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 11, 2015)

I liked old mil


----------



## akwooly (Jul 11, 2015)

Alaska&gt;everything


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2015)

So i am in Utah where i can have 7 wifes but finding booze after 10 pm is dodifixuklt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2015)

^ so what about that flask u brought?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2015)

Finished that while the wife was driving


----------



## P-E (Jul 11, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Pbr? Hipster beer. Rainier nw beer!


Pbr is the keg oh choice at these campout weekends. They mix in some cider, switchback ale and a couple other oddities.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2015)

Angry orchard


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunday Bloody Mary sun day


----------



## P-E (Jul 12, 2015)

It took two towns in vt and some seaching.

Finishing the night with a Belhaven


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2015)

I have not idea what's going on still.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2015)

^ top

&lt;sanding person&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2015)

We were in Utah over the weekend, and we found out they have some strange alcohol laws. For example all liquor stores are run by the state. And like typical government organizations they close at 7:30

They only sell alcohol above 4% at either the state run liquor store or at brew houses which also sell packaging services

This was the only beer above 4% alcohol we could find


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2015)

you should have burened the place down.


----------



## P-E (Jul 14, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> We were in Utah over the weekend, and we found out they have some strange alcohol laws. For example all liquor stores are run by the state. And like typical government organizations they close at 7:30
> 
> They only sell alcohol above 4% at either the state run liquor store or at brew houses which also sell packaging services
> 
> This was the only beer above 4% alcohol we could find


Is that beer brewed by barbasol?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2015)

Fellow tankers, what makes something eleigble to be called whiskey. ? Got some "Alaskan" disteed whiskey and it sucks. I think it is just distiller with some Carmel color added. Still got me lit doe.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 16, 2015)

> The world of whiskey is a complex maze of grains, flavors and distillation processes. Four countries produce distinctly different whiskies: Ireland (Irish Whiskey), Scotland (Scotch), America (Bourbon, Tennessee Whiskey, Rye Whiskey, Blended American Whiskey), and Canada (Canadian Whiskey), although whiskey is made throughout the world. This wide market ensures that almost everyone will find a brand or type that they prefer and, when asked, every whiskey connoisseur has a pointed opinion on which is the best whiskey.




http://cocktails.about.com/od/spirits/a/about_whiskey.htm


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2015)

What time is beer-thirty?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> What time is beer-thirty?


30 fuckin mins ago


----------



## P-E (Jul 18, 2015)

Only 10 heady toppers left. So good.


----------



## P-E (Jul 25, 2015)

Present


----------



## P-E (Jul 25, 2015)

Drinking club friend had going away finish my liquor party.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah booooiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2015)

Totally fucking drunk and at target


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2015)

I got the giggles... RG's at target


----------



## P-E (Jul 27, 2015)

If only target had a bar.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 27, 2015)

You could always BYOB.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2015)

Jack Daniels and rhubarb pie. Both have significant meaning. Cheers dad.


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 28, 2015)

Mmmm... Rhubarb pie!! Why's everyone feel the need to screw up a rhubarb pie by adding strawberries?? Anyway, getting my drink on tonight.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2015)

One of those nights wher Idgaf

Finished my jd on to wolfschmift vofka and then ma r&amp;r


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

Fuck this day!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 30, 2015)

It fits in that cup holder nicely. But seriously, don't enjoy that until you're safely home.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck this day!


Sorry boss. That was me yesterday. If I thought could get away with it, I would have touched my offive


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

Home is where your heart is.....


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

&amp; thats not always the same place where your mortgage statement is delivered....


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2015)

White wine because I found it in a cabninet I was cleAring out to create a backpack/homework dropoff area for Mini YMZ, who's starting school in one more week. I really don't like wine because of how quick it goes to my head, but it sure does get the job done.


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 31, 2015)

Alright, goof start at hapoy hour. Ready to take it on home. Hone as in geographically and megaphorically. Dn iphone.


----------



## P-E (Jul 31, 2015)

Here I amagain hosted craft beer night with all the neighbors guys. Mrs p-e out for the weekend. Doors in the cd changer


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2015)

And the bar is closed.......


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2015)

Goint n b a lonhbtode. Hoke on the bikecyle


----------



## slickjohannes (Aug 1, 2015)

Good food, great compani. Off to a good start Gaina. Cinsuder myself s beer snob to a defree, bout twisted ice tea is going down rather smiotg. Might be consudered a firlt drink, but i ghink it is perfect for a warm evenibg. Cheers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2015)

Good day of drinking tater. I tapping out


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2015)

^ those Mixx Tails are pretty good. Had some up at the lake this past weekend. I think I like hurricane better than long island though.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2015)

Office drunk!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 7, 2015)

csb said:


> Office drunk!


You should xerox your bewbs and post it here


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Office drunk!
> ...


I'll drink to that


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 8, 2015)

Mr. YMZ left for the county fair with the kids, but not before he left a case of Fat Tire in the beer fridge for me to drink while I finish my assignment. Best husband ever!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 12, 2015)

Taco Tuesday n miller hi kife


----------



## envirotex (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep. but headed to bed.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 22, 2015)

Road gut where you at brah?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2015)

Heir


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

another, then?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

having two teenagers at the same time will put you in here.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

testosterone is a bad hormone


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

plus it really sucks when they are WAY bigger than you


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2015)

All lies....


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

plus the cat is really stupid


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2015)

Xhillin out trying to make some goat bacon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2015)

hormones &gt; testoterone


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

goat bacon? although I was hoping ot learn how to make egg in a hole (with bacon) this weekend


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

but now they've just pissed me off.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, pistol whip time.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

right? punks. Now mamma's gonna have a hangover and they get nothing.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2015)

cereal. hopefully we have milk.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2015)

Always better to get pissed off than pissed on


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2015)

^^^yeah. that testosterone thing again.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 23, 2015)

Goat bacon? Wat dat?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2015)

too many boy parts. although girl parts would have probably been my undoing.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Goat bacon? Wat dat?


right? I think it might be too scrawny. isn't it really just cabrito?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 23, 2015)

I fear when my daughters become teensager s


----------



## akwooly (Aug 23, 2015)

Actually everyone should fear me when my girls are teens!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2015)

i have a couple of nice boys that I'm willing to send to Alaska...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 23, 2015)

Grilling ribs and enjoying the smorgasbord of beer friends brought to our party yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Grilling ribs and enjoying the smorgasbord of beer friends brought to our party yesterday.


Thanks for the invite!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 23, 2015)

We had someone else bring the Mixx Tail.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2015)

And...


----------



## akwooly (Aug 26, 2015)

No booze in prudhoe bay! Get me outta here.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^Exxon doesn't allow drinking on the job anymore after that incident in the 80s.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 26, 2015)

I heard the Schlumberger Camp has wine.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2015)

So where is everyone??? It's only 6 pm!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2015)

Bueller...Bueller...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2015)

presenettesfsfrses


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2015)

Watching a movie, dude says, "Gunner's mate 2nd class 44/46". What's that mean?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2015)

Military gives class numbers to all there various schools... My OCS class was 36... Even though i am sure we were not the 36th actual class ever held...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 29, 2015)

So Har no stupor dance. NJmike before happy range this


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

Bout to finish half growler of trillium pale ale So good


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> So Har no stupor dance. NJmike before happy range this


Quing up the Yutube.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 29, 2015)

Fuck sorry PE. I have d a for Tim. E


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

Gonna need mor ber


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Watching a movie, dude says, "Gunner's mate 2nd class 44/46". What's that mean?


Navy has ratings. Gunners mate 2nd class GM2 is a petty officer 2nd class. Gunners mates play with guns small arms etc.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2015)

Ratings basically is occupation or MOS


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2015)

You watcjing apocalypse now?


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

Whoa loppty loop


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

akwooly said:


> You watcjing apocalypse now?


All wach it latr


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2015)

Going to bed early so i can get up and exercise...


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Going to bed early so i can get up and exercise...


Thats what it calld now?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2015)

if i sayits safe to surf the beach captian it safe to surf this beach!


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

Or sinday and all do u meen demons.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2015)

my body furts too bad powerliftngj meet and two beers a i toast


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

akwooly said:


> if i sayits safe to surf the beach captian it safe to surf this beach!


Serf on


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2015)

akwooly said:


> my body furts too bad powerliftngj meet and two beers a i toast


Toast by half growler of heavy stuf


----------



## akwooly (Aug 29, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > my body furts too bad powerliftngj meet and two beers a i toast
> ...


ha i haz hamms


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 29, 2015)

Ballast Point Pale Ale. Yummy in the tummy.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2015)

shot ov jamey and n smashedd


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2015)

charlie dont surf

cant find movie wqute thred so i posthere


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 30, 2015)

Moved on to Arrogant Bastard. More yumminess in the tumminess.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 30, 2015)

Onto Fat Tire. Yay Saturday!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Suffering from my over zealous attempt to see how much I could drink last night. Actually, I really don't feel as bad as I probably should.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 30, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Suffering from my over zealous attempt to see how much I could drink last night. Actually, I really don't feel as bad as I probably should.


There's a hangover thread...


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2015)

Sunday Bloody Mary Sunday. Titos vodka somehow I don't think Texas when I think vodka


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Suffering from my over zealous attempt to see how much I could drink last night. Actually, I really don't feel as bad as I probably should.
> ...


Get with the program Kenny.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 30, 2015)

akwooly said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


X2


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 30, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Suffering from my over zealous attempt to see how much I could drink last night. Actually, I really don't feel as bad as I probably should.
> ...


Forgot about that one! I was wondering where to post about my post-drinking upset tummy this morning without invalidating my "yummy in the tummy" comments earlier in this thread.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 30, 2015)

I was wondern about ymz tummy this am


----------



## akwooly (Sep 3, 2015)

Tito s vodka. Shots. Lots of them


----------



## akwooly (Sep 3, 2015)

Fu beer need to get straight to the point tonight.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 3, 2015)

Cheers, akwooly!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2015)

Cheers!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2015)

Not ven my Friday. Work tonorow


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2015)

Finishing up my old mil


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2015)

Wes everybody?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 5, 2015)

Good fing questin


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Whoa...it's Sunday, but it's really Saturday! =D


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Whoa...it's Sunday, but it's really Saturday! =D


Bersv up!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Time for some Jim Beam Devil's Cut.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

^ now it's a party!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 6, 2015)

Whoooo Kenny!


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2015)

Drikn a nasty pail ale


----------



## akwooly (Sep 7, 2015)

All pale ale is nasty. Drinks schlitz


----------



## akwooly (Sep 12, 2015)

Drew it time for bloody Mary's


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2015)

one should not start drinking during the mishigan game if they wish ato to last through the abma a bama game and onto a nascar race.. daum oi im' im' i'm out of burbon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2015)

LOL....one should always plan to have spare bourbon...


----------



## akwooly (Sep 12, 2015)

Wife's end of season work party. Open bar!


----------



## P-E (Sep 12, 2015)

Here we r again wooly


----------



## akwooly (Sep 12, 2015)

Wooot


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

Party at local brewery. Beer is flowing and is awesome. I'm gonna make my wife embarrassed by my actions tonight


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

I rshould have ate firat. Lucky wife is a VP. Moar drink tickets! Oonly senior staff and owners dressed in Oktoberfest attire


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

Good thing the pres and owners like me


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2015)

Drink!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

Deunk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2015)

found the best terminator vid


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

Claire Danes is hott


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm talking to mu self up in here


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 13, 2015)

Red red wine...go to my head...

Headache up in here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2015)

Cracklin rose your a store-bought woman


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2015)

Been a LONG time since an EG drunken lyric alternative

WOULDN'T it be nice if we were younger

Then we wouldn't have to work so hard

And wouldn't it be nice to live together

with our parents when nothing seemed to go wrong

You know it's really would be that much better

if we never grew up and stayed YOUNG FOREEEEVER

Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up

In the morning and have to go to school

And after having spent the day in classes

sneak some beer and crash the dance where everyone thinks their so cool

Happy times together we'ed be spending

I wish my childhood NEVER ENDED

Wouldn't it be nice

We used to think and wish and hope and pray, that our dreams might come true

Baby then we didn't know a single thing but thought we knew

We could be in school again

and then WEEEEEE'd BE HAPPY

Wouldn't it be nice

You know it seems the more we talk about it

It only makes it worse that we can't go back to classes

Why am I talking about it

Would't it be nice?


----------



## P-E (Sep 19, 2015)

Here


----------



## P-E (Sep 19, 2015)

Had any brrs next door Lots of local brews yum.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up
> 
> In the morning and have to go to school
> 
> It only makes it worse that we can't go back to classes


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone who doesn't post in this thread is getting fucking deleted tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2015)

In.....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 26, 2015)

is it still last night?

Damn, I'm screwed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2015)

matt267 said:


> is it still last night?
> 
> Damn, I'm screwed.


Don't worry, it's still like 8 am Fri where ble is


----------



## akwooly (Sep 26, 2015)

Front and center


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Good night for a campfire and some whiskey!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2015)

S9meone say fire


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah, but not fireball.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 26, 2015)

Burn baby burn


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2015)

Slow night where is ever nody?


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi AK


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Drinking non-oak barrel aged-red wine to test the claim that it doesn't cause headaches. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Drinking non-oak barrel aged-red wine to test the claim that it doesn't cause headaches. We'll see tomorrow!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't get headaches I just feel loke crap


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi ymz!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2015)

What up kfox?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

Kickin' it


----------



## P-E (Sep 27, 2015)

Lots of drinking tonight lost grandpa today. Signing out for a little while


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2015)

In my thoughts pe


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry for your loss pe. Take care.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear that PE.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss PE.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry for your loss PE


----------



## P-E (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks. Looks like I will be going to Florida next Sunday. (Sarasota)


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Shitty reason for a trip but enjoy the visit with your family.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 28, 2015)

condolences PE...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry about your loss power-engineer.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 30, 2015)

You have to be careful with these not your fathers root beers!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2015)

akwooly said:


> You have to be careful with these not your fathers root beers!


Oh for Pete's sake


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL!!!!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 30, 2015)

AK is usually the last to get anything!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 30, 2015)

^We've got it here in Hawaii too, but I haven't bought it yet. That's on my to-do list for this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2015)

Is that fucking shit any good


----------



## akwooly (Sep 30, 2015)

It gets you drunk. Yes. It's good.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Sep 30, 2015)

akwooly said:


> You have to be careful with these not your fathers root beers!


Hey! Me too. Cheers!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 30, 2015)

The best root beer float, ever.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 1, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Is that fucking shit any good




It's good, but it'll give you diabetes before it gets you drunk. I have trouble drinking more than 2 of them in a sitting because they are too sweet. If you are a serial soft-drink drinker, then you could probably handle more.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 2, 2015)

2 is about all I can handle.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2015)

All right I'll try and find out what all the fuss Isabel, could only find it in cans?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2015)

A picture the Mrs just sent me:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 2, 2015)

Fireball bithchea


----------



## akwooly (Oct 2, 2015)

Myboutdoor fridge


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2015)

Whoa, it comes in cans?!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 3, 2015)

Real men drink from cans


----------



## akwooly (Oct 3, 2015)

Bday party for my son. Adult s get not your fathers root beer floats.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 3, 2015)

Bacon party at the firehouse. Party yime too


----------



## akwooly (Oct 3, 2015)

Bacon. Party. Awesome.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2015)

Is it a good idea to post in the drunk tank from the firehouse?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2015)

OK I'm not seeing what all the fuss is about the not your fathers root beer

-1


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 4, 2015)

All I know is its sold everywhere but here.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2015)

I've got four you can have


----------



## akwooly (Oct 4, 2015)

It tasted like root beer and gets you drunk. That's what the fuss is.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2015)

It tasted like rootbeer and cough medicine? I had been drinking all night so maybe it wasn't the best choice for the final beer?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 5, 2015)

Mules. And tomorrow I am unbillable. Thank goodness.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 5, 2015)

^^^FTS. Is it Friday?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Mules.


The Moscow kind?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 5, 2015)

Shiraz night


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2015)

Fuck you, motherfuckers!

Um, uh, fuck you, motherfuckers!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2015)

csb said:


> Fuck you, motherfuckers!
> 
> Um, uh, fuck you, motherfuckers!


Were you watching The Rose?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Some good drunken activity in here so far. I think the top 15 posters should all get together and go to happy hour when there's no work the next day. God save the town. LOL :beerchug:

akwooly

256

knight1fox3

226

NJmike PE

169

engineergurl

123

Master slacker

113

Road Guy

97

envirotex

91

power-engineer

63

matt267

58

YMZ PE

42

Ble_PE

40

csb

35

Dexman PE PMP

31

MA_PE

28

wilheldp_PE

19

Porter_

17

maryannette

15

blybrook PE

11

Dark Knight

11

frazil

9

mudpuppy

9

bigray76

9

VTEnviro

8

Flyer_PE

8

Ken 3.0

7

Sapper PE

7

Krakosky

6

Supe

6

roadwreck

5

NakedOrangie

5

Ramnares P.E.

4

IlPadrino

4

Capt Worley PE

3

slickjohannes

3

Lumber Jim

3

panhandler

3

SCarolinaNiki PE

2

snickerd3

2

itinerant

1

Wolverine

1

Judowolf PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

Ship Wreck PE

1

MetsFan

1

Dleg

1


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Some good drunken activity in here so far. I think the top 15 posters should all get together and go to happy hour when there's no work the next day. God save the town. LOL :beerchug:
> 
> akwooly 256 knight1fox3 226 NJmike PE 169 engineergurl 123 Master slacker 113 Road Guy 97 envirotex 91 power-engineer 63 matt267 58 YMZ PE 42 Ble_PE 40 csb 35 Dexman PE PMP 31 MA_PE 28 wilheldp_PE 19 Porter_ 17 maryannette 15 blybrook PE 11 Dark Knight 11 frazil 9 mudpuppy 9 bigray76 9 VTEnviro 8 Flyer_PE 8 Ken 3.0 7 Sapper PE 7 Krakosky 6 Supe 6 roadwreck 5 NakedOrangie 5 Ramnares P.E. 4 IlPadrino 4 Capt Worley PE 3 slickjohannes 3 Lumber Jim 3 panhandler 3 SCarolinaNiki PE 2 snickerd3 2 itinerant 1 Wolverine 1 Judowolf PE 1 FLBuff PE 1 Ship Wreck PE 1 MetsFan 1 Dleg 1


I'll drink to that


----------



## P-E (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm there


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

F*ck it, I'll study later.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

yeah, about that...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2015)

We could Skype a happy hour. First one to get up to pee loses.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> We could Skype a happy hour. First one to get up to pee loses.


Good thing I have a few extra adult diapers. I just need to keep one for the 30th.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

matt267 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > We could Skype a happy hour. First one to get up to pee loses.
> ...


you'll need more than that


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

^ how many did you need?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

3. one in the morning, but two in the afternoon. a few of the PM questions scared the shit out of me


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> 3. one in the morning, but two in the afternoon. a few of the PM questions scared the shit out of me


Must have been the solids handling questions.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > 3. one in the morning, but two in the afternoon. a few of the PM questions scared the shit out of me
> ...


I'm not permitted to talk about exam topics and you asking me about it on this forum is grounds for dismissal. I believe the NCEES should look into this.

:Chris:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't get too excited, you don't want to mess your pants again.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Some good drunken activity in here so far. I think the top 15 posters should all get together and go to happy hour when there's no work the next day. God save the town. LOL :beerchug:
> 
> akwooly 256 knight1fox3 226 NJmike PE 169 engineergurl 123 Master slacker 113 Road Guy 97 envirotex 91 power-engineer 63 matt267 58 YMZ PE 42 Ble_PE 40 csb 35 Dexman PE PMP 31 MA_PE 28 wilheldp_PE 19 Porter_ 17 maryannette 15 blybrook PE 11 Dark Knight 11 frazil 9 mudpuppy 9 bigray76 9 VTEnviro 8 Flyer_PE 8 Ken 3.0 7 Sapper PE 7 Krakosky 6 Supe 6 roadwreck 5 NakedOrangie 5 Ramnares P.E. 4 IlPadrino 4 Capt Worley PE 3 slickjohannes 3 Lumber Jim 3 panhandler 3 SCarolinaNiki PE 2 snickerd3 2 itinerant 1 Wolverine 1 Judowolf PE 1 FLBuff PE 1 Ship Wreck PE 1 MetsFan 1 Dleg 1


Not sure if I should be ashamed or proud.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

proud. very proud


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Working. Bastard. :redface:


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

still workin dude


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

This has be. A shit show dag


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu77ck


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

what's going onwity you?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Working. Bastard. :redface:








akwooly said:


> still workin dude


you can still be drinking.

More to the east coast and you be drinking by now. fuck pst.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Stpid way coast bulsn


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Working. Bastard. :redface:
> ...




PST is 3 hours ahead of me... But, I will be hanging out on the beach this weekend. What will you be doing? arty-smiley-048:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


Screw you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Matt's home alone! PARTY!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

And it continues


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

yah and I'm trying to install a new OS on the latpot and I completly fed it up for now.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> And it continues


that looks cute. whre are the pirets?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Who want's to bet that matt is passed out by the time I get home from work?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2015)

^ no bet.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Who want's to bet that matt is passed out by the time I get home from work?


na


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

how bigt shold the swap partian be again? too late. I already passed that point.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

Sobered up and the wife said to meet her at the Mexican restaurant,


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Mexican pireats?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr-JoqFVC5E


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

woo that video is weird.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

Whys goin on up in dis place?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

not much

you still working for the man?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

Free till montag


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

Appara tly its fuck night, i mean dAte night


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

You gettin some? make sure you wear a "rain coat".


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

Get some rg


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

We know Matty not get any. He all alone.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

wound't get any anayway


----------



## P-E (Oct 9, 2015)

Somer beer tastes good


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Study Matt!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

it's no use.


----------



## P-E (Oct 9, 2015)

Matt hav a beer


----------



## akwooly (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiskey time


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 9, 2015)

I think itsntime for bed


----------



## akwooly (Oct 10, 2015)

Pwrengine get a profile pic alrdy


----------



## akwooly (Oct 10, 2015)

Goodnight mattycakes


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 10, 2015)

It's still early, but maybe I'll be in here later...


----------



## akwooly (Oct 10, 2015)

Aloha brah


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2015)

Quiiytyers


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 10, 2015)

Aaalllloooooohhhhhhaaaaaa!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 10, 2015)

I shouldn't be here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm starting now!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 10, 2015)

I started at 11 am


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2015)

I was climbing stairs at 1100 est


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2015)

Lets di theae


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 10, 2015)

RG, you still drinking with lady pirates?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2015)

No jusyt lady friend


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 11, 2015)

NYFRB... finally


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2015)

And I said to myself what a wonderful world


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Oct 11, 2015)

Seahawks drive me to drinking


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2015)

Seahawks drive me to winning


----------



## akwooly (Oct 11, 2015)

Your giants better not lose


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2015)

They fucking tried to lose


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2015)

They definitely tried to


----------



## akwooly (Oct 13, 2015)

Jamey night


----------



## P-E (Oct 14, 2015)

Oops I boke into the topper stash


----------



## akwooly (Oct 15, 2015)

What I. The hell does dat mean?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2015)

He's succumbed to the mystique of the heralded Heady Topper IPAs


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2015)

Ssh dc shots stuck stupid swiping


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2015)

Somebody had a happy b-day...


----------



## P-E (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm having a happy Friday


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Rum and coke, don't mind if I do!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Just rum now baby!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Watching 1989 batman right now


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Where is everyone? Oh yea, it's like 4 in the morning for moon of yall!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Most of yall!*


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Woo [oooooooo


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Drinkin from the bottle!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Where y'all muthafickers at?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2015)

Aloha bitches!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

OK now I know whodrunk texted me last night


----------



## csb (Oct 18, 2015)

You low what's great? Fireball is apple cider and caramel whipped cream? You know what's not great? Mondays. Fuck Mondays.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2015)

I ducking told you Bout fireball and apple cider already


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)

csb said:


> You low what's great? Fireball is apple cider and caramel whipped cream? *You know what's not great? Mondays. Fuck Mondays.*


This x 1000


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

How about duck Friday's!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

Not suck fuck


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

Not suck duck


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

#gohawks


----------



## akwooly (Oct 22, 2015)

Whateves


----------



## akwooly (Oct 23, 2015)

Malt liquor


----------



## P-E (Oct 23, 2015)

IPA 8%


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Forces to watch pitch purfuxt .... And 90shilling helping erae the pain


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2015)

Sitting mutual aid at a neighboring town's firehouse while they are on a call. Hour number 2. No beer here. This aucks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2015)

duck it; let's go bowling


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

This becka chica is very intriquing


----------



## akwooly (Oct 24, 2015)

Mark it 8 dude


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Left ball orange pocket


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Where is white doug?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Lets go to the waffle hpuse!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey you guysss!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Hey you guysss!


Fucknyou


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Iperator, whats the # for 911!


----------



## P-E (Oct 24, 2015)

Beer heer


----------



## P-E (Oct 24, 2015)

The then cd changer playn


----------



## P-E (Oct 24, 2015)

She can make hapy any man alive


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2015)

What time is happy hour?


----------



## P-E (Oct 24, 2015)

Now


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2015)

Score. So who's round is it?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Is there any good beer in this town?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 24, 2015)

Time for Edward 40hanfs


----------



## akwooly (Oct 24, 2015)

I have to pee niw


----------



## P-E (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok Ak hear we r agian


----------



## akwooly (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes here we are! Tanker4lyfe!


----------



## slickjohannes (Nov 1, 2015)

Wife is oissed- two bottkes of wine this adternoon. What can I sau- it's the post exam decomptession...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 6, 2015)

Aussies doing science right:

http://m.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/aussie-company-launches-hangover-preventing-vitamin-vodka-article-1.2426006


----------



## P-E (Nov 7, 2015)

Will poapbly fall aslep on the cougcjh


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

Ak you out of werk yet?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 20, 2015)

2 and done.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2015)

Gettin started... Watching First Blood on Netflix.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2015)

Damn, almost out of beer....


----------



## P-E (Nov 22, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Damn, almost out of beer....


That's truly trouble in paradise


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 26, 2015)

making it on over to here.  moving a long nicly


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 26, 2015)

in


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 26, 2015)

that was awful early, do you need to talk to someone matt?

ps- in like flyn


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 26, 2015)

Why the hell not...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 26, 2015)

why the hell


----------



## P-E (Nov 27, 2015)

Wat the hell?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2015)

To use off


----------



## P-E (Nov 27, 2015)

Got a dark hors ipa going


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2015)

Fuck fh sbit


----------



## P-E (Nov 27, 2015)

Got madelf?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2015)

I think if tiele


----------



## P-E (Nov 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> To use off





NJmike PE said:


> Fuck fh sbit





NJmike PE said:


> I think if tiele


I cannot explain any of this. Damn elf and jello shots...


----------



## P-E (Nov 28, 2015)

Made sense last night


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 28, 2015)

Apparently so


----------



## slickjohannes (Dec 12, 2015)

WTF?!? Results were released and no one is in the drunk tank??

My celebration consisted of a single (one) bottle of wine.  It's all we had.

Hardly drunk, but figured this was the place to be.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

I drank too much at lunch today


----------



## akwooly (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry I drank and gogot about de tank.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 12, 2015)

Lunch? I jad to wait for dinner to have a drink


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

I think the people that work at new Belgium are way drunker than me alrery


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm always in a better mood when I am buzzed, today all posting is free!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2015)

More like the Charlie Brown Christmas tree, but same resukt


----------



## envirotex (Dec 12, 2015)

What's the ratio for whisky to eggnog?


----------



## P-E (Dec 12, 2015)

A lot


----------



## P-E (Dec 12, 2015)

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I'd make it like any other cocktail, 2 oz per drink glass[/COLOR]


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2015)

Vodka


----------



## P-E (Dec 12, 2015)

working on fishing up the Hedy


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Whoops. Tripped and got drunk


----------



## P-E (Dec 13, 2015)

So I bought a pair a shoes from a drug dealer, have I mentioned this?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Wut?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Glasgow mules and cheese. Yes cheese and chips. Such a fatty today. Back on the duets monfay next big meet in April.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't stop eating chips


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Salsa


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Avocado dip whivh is guavolmoe


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Exactly how if feels now.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Moar cheese


----------



## envirotex (Dec 13, 2015)

Yard party.  MOnday's up next.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 13, 2015)

Ugh. Mongday


----------



## P-E (Dec 14, 2015)

I need a beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> I need a beer


Have one on the train.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 14, 2015)

What up doods


----------



## P-E (Dec 14, 2015)

all board! ha ha ha ha ha ha! ay ay ay


----------



## akwooly (Dec 14, 2015)

Glasgow mules!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 15, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Glasgow mules!


Just looked this up...I have some St. Germaine, so I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 15, 2015)

Jameson and ginger. My new fav


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2015)

almost looks like sap


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2015)

Wife's Christmas party! Open bar dude!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 18, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Wife's Christmas party! Open bar dude!


We're gonna need pics.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Dec 18, 2015)

Think I might pass out sink


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

akwooly said:


>


Exactly what I was thinking.  LOL....great movie!

FARVA'S NUMBER ONE!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

View attachment 7708


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2015)

Jameson. Let's get to the pount here. Beer just makes me feel bloated.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2015)

TNF but it Saturdays? Both these teams suck equally gard. Must be hard to be a cowboys fan. Dez boys


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2015)

Choices


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2015)

Easy Scotch. Macallan 18.


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2015)

So many Bertss


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2015)

Hoe Taejon a taxi at ape give


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2015)

Yo lots of berts! Berts Reynolds berts sipmson berts n Ernie


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2015)

Not berts


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2015)

Barts


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

SNL "meet your 2nd wife" first time i have laughed put loud while watxhing nee SNL in at least 8yeFs!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2015)

Hot buttered rum


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2015)

becauae Sunday.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 22, 2015)

Holiday cheer


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Ill have what he's having!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

This is twhere the elite post.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 30, 2015)

In.


----------



## P-E (Dec 30, 2015)

Gonna pass outc had some doubl IPA in werstn ma


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

Yep, got myself good and drunk on New Years.  Been a while since I've puked.  Guiness + Recess Peanut Butter cups coming back up actually didn't taste too bad.  Not that I want to do it again.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 4, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Guiness + Recess Peanut Butter cups


:appl:


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Yep, got myself good and drunk on New Years.  Been a while since I've puked.  Guiness + Recess Peanut Butter cups coming back up actually didn't taste too bad.  Not that I want to do it again.


Certainly stay away from pasta on those nights.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't believe I had dinner, hence the snaking on the PB cups.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 8, 2016)

What up?


----------



## envirotex (Jan 30, 2016)

Slackers.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2016)

heading to some brewery... Need a hwadache!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 30, 2016)

home base for the teens tonight...will be walking them home.  Or Uber.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 30, 2016)

Heading to Vegas.  Flight delayed from Boston 2.5 hrs.  Was supposed to land at 11:50 local time.  That means 2:20am.  Glad I paid for a room tonight.  &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## P-E (Jan 30, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Heading to Vegas.  Flight delayed from Boston 2.5 hrs.  Was supposed to land at 11:50 local time.  That means 2:20am.  Glad I paid for a room tonight.  &lt;smh&gt;


Damn Logan.   Safe travels.


----------



## P-E (Feb 19, 2016)

Lot to vt beer tonite .  Yum


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2016)

well. hello.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

Whose in


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

Inside?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

The drunk tank


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not quite in, but a few damn tasty margaritas!


----------



## P-E (Mar 12, 2016)

Barely have goths ten .  Lots of beers ad neighbor house .   Cruadhv img


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 14, 2016)

Guess I'm a two beer buccaneer tonight.  But it on my defense they are 8% abv beers


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 14, 2016)

And biggy


----------



## P-E (May 14, 2016)

Double IPA?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 14, 2016)

I'm not sure bro, but I just finished number 3 and Um fri k


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 14, 2016)

I'm drunk


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2016)

Here I am now enter rain us


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2016)

Tasting a 13% stout super chocolate taste very good


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2016)

Met the beer advocate brothers. They were sober


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2016)

Makin food ber so good


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2016)

Mac and cheese right


----------



## P-E (Jun 3, 2016)

Many beer lot of stout


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2016)

Are you spamming this thread?  LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh look what I found the drunk tank


----------



## P-E (Jun 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Are you spamming this thread?  LOL


Funny don't remember posting those.


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

Shock Top lemon shandy sucks compared to Leinenkugel.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2016)

Supe said:


> Shock Top lemon shandy sucks compared to Leinenkugel.


Have you tried the grapefruit version?  Also not too bad.  Probably couldn't stand to have more than 1 or 2 of either though.


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

I tried the Leinenkugel grapefruit version last year and hated it.  Not sure why, but it did not mesh with my taste buds, which is a bit of a surprise, since my favorite beer ever (Troeggs Nugget Nectar) has some grapefruity undertones.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 1, 2016)

It's been a rough couple of weeks. I've been so busy at work so haven't had time to post here much... anyway, this isn't really the best root beer.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

All them root beer beers suck...

but how did you get it to stand up sideways?


----------



## P-E (Jul 22, 2016)

Has everyone been sober since early this month?    Following a heady topper with a focal banger .  This should be interesting.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 22, 2016)

floating


----------



## P-E (Jul 22, 2016)

Feeling the focal watching g formula one after tour duh France.  Not sure if anyone cares About either.   Lots of bike crashes


----------



## envirotex (Jul 22, 2016)

saw that


----------



## P-E (Jul 23, 2016)

Same amount of alchilol in tow of those as 5 bud lights


----------



## P-E (Aug 6, 2016)

Here I am agan


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2016)

Not drunk but wish I was- drove a bunch of drunk nurses around and then went to see "bad moms" they are all drunk and laughing way too much...still at the theatre trying to get them to leave... And it's 1 am...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Not drunk but wish I was- drove a bunch of drunk nurses around and then went to see "bad moms" they are all drunk and laughing way too much...still at the theatre trying to get them to leave... And it's 1 am...


That was my night last Thursday


----------



## envirotex (Aug 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Not drunk but wish I was- drove a bunch of drunk nurses around and then went to see "bad moms" they are all drunk and laughing way too much...still at the theatre trying to get them to leave... And it's 1 am...


Haha.  Saturday afternoon in my hood.  Although, it was a bit awkward because there were a bunch of Gwendolyns in the same theater as us.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

some of the movie was a little accurate, when I was the _Cubmaster_ of the pack from our elementary school suddenly my kids started getting the better teachers.. we literally went from the worst of the worst to the best... The PTA mom president was in our pack, the moms in the pack basically treated her like Gwendyln..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2016)

what is this gwendyln reference??


----------



## envirotex (Aug 8, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> what is this gwendyln reference??


President of the PTA in the move Bad Moms...I'm sure you know her...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

I like how Mila Kunis characters husbands was named "Michael"  gave a nice throwback to That 70's show (too bad they couldn't have paid Ashton to make a brief cameo)


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I like how Mila Kunis characters husbands was named "Michael"  gave a nice throwback to That 70's show (too bad they couldn't have paid Ashton to make a brief cameo)


unrelated, I was surprised to see Ashton sitting as a Shark on Shark Tank.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 9, 2016)

My wife got this bottle 4 years ago as a gift and just got around d to opening it. Apparently, the 2002 year got a 100 from wine magazine or something. Can't say it's the best I've ever had..







Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2016)

What are you going to name the new baby?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Olympics drinking games?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 9, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> What are you going to name the new baby?


That's a good question for you, Matt


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not drunk.....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not drunk *yet*.....


Fixt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 10, 2016)

I may need to start drinking though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure.....why not.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2016)

Son of a bitch

Gimme a drink

Son of a botx

Give me a god damned drik

Son of a bitch

Ehhh ehhh ummm clap clap Mecca Mecca mocq bullshit


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 10, 2016)

Daddy, youre acting weird.

Fuck ylu, im drunk.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2016)

^^^ OMG....LOL


----------



## P-E (Sep 24, 2016)

Present


----------



## P-E (Dec 3, 2016)

There I was....drunk again


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Too long since the last post?! FOR SHAME!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep...so much for @P-E's empty promises...


----------



## P-E (Dec 10, 2016)

i'm here


----------



## P-E (Dec 10, 2016)

made it to the vouch


----------



## P-E (Dec 10, 2016)

sat not gonna b good


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2016)

Getting hammered waiting waiting on my kids and concert...

At the mother ship!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Getting hammered waiting waiting on my kids and concert...
> 
> At the mother ship!!!!!


Whoa!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 10, 2016)

Jealous!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuck Yeah birhces


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2016)

BUMPED for @Road Guy!!!!  SHOTS!


----------



## User1 (Dec 16, 2016)

I didnt know this was a thing. I was very drunk once!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> I didnt know this was a thing. I was very drunk once *several times*!


LOL...fixt.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> I didnt know this was a thing. I was very drunk once!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


DANCE FIGHT!

https://youtu.be/6DBi41reeF0?t=101


----------



## User1 (Dec 16, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 29 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: I didnt know this was a thing. I was very drunk once! Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> DANCE FIGHT!


I want to see that. Probably a million times.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2016)

Fuckl now everyone want to go ski tomorrow. Be nice if they told me that 4 hrs ego

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Fuckl now everyone want to go ski tomorrow. Be nice if they told me that 4 hrs egoSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don't go to sleep. Keep drinking. Start stretching. Should prob put the skis on now.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2016)

Had a stone ruination double IPA.  Not my favorite.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 17, 2016)

P-E said:


> Had a stone ruination double IPA.  Not my favorite.


Mmm, I like Ruination. It's not very hoppy tasting for a double IPA though.


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2016)

I feel like I want to always be drunk so I can just hang out in here

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> I feel like I want to always be drunk so I can just hang out in here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'm game! And actually, I think @matt267 PE did that one weekend. So he should be an easy sell too.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2016)

I think there are a lot of people who have been in here for more than a day...just don't forget @engineergurl's rules.


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Always with the rules. Where can I go where I don't have no stinkin rules?!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 17, 2016)

Day drinking cause Mr. Kzieg turns 30 today! 4 tasters down... So many to go.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Day drinking cause Mr. Kzieg turns 30 today! 4 tasters down... So many to go.


YES!!!  Can we do a duplicate celebration in WI when he gets that job?


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 17, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> YES!!!  Can we do a duplicate celebration in WI when he gets that job?


Fckyeah!!!!! Day drinking is the best.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Fckyeah!!!!! Day drinking is the best.


Agreed 100%!


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 17, 2016)

10.2% sour = amazing. Yay birthsaya


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm giving this a shot tonight. We'll see how good it is. 10% content so it could get interesting in here tonight


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't know what they put in here but it was good... glad my kids are old enough to drive home....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm giving this a shot tonight. We'll see how good it is. 10% content so it could get interesting in here tonight


You that's good meetball


----------



## P-E (Dec 18, 2016)

Alter Ego from tree house brewery.  In my top 10


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2016)

I'd like to reserve a spot in this establishment for Saturday night, the 24th of December.  Party of 1.  And I'd like a table in the swearing section, please.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

Smoking or non-smoking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2016)

Master slacker said:


> I'd like to reserve a spot in this establishment for Saturday night, the 24th of December.  Party of 1.  And I'd like a table in the swearing section, please.


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2016)

Just got backw from neigjborss house.  Lots.of great beer.   Ready to pass out.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2016)

Lego train set awaits...







Fcuk autocorrect


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

Elf is so much better when drinking!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2016)

Drinking is so much better when drinking


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Mmmm, woodford reserve double barrel bourbon .


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2016)

Dear diary 

booze is still cold in ample supplied. Wifey wife slapped. Y ass and said that's your last beer

we'll see about that


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

What else do you have to put together? I don't miss that - well maybe a little....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

What else do you have to put together? I don't miss that - well maybe a little....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Dec 24, 2016)

IN-laws just left...wrapping now.  Drinking champagne with little cranberries floating on the top.  this might not go well in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2016)

I gave up on the train.  Cat came by and played hockey with my Lego pile.  They'll just have to do with a train engine some track and a bowl of random pieces


----------



## User1 (Dec 25, 2016)

My best friend got pregnant again so now I can't have delicious slushy wine with her on Christmas. I told her thanks for ruining Christmas. Rude.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone! Santa needed a nightcap.


----------



## User1 (Dec 25, 2016)

> 6 hours ago, Ble_PE said:
> Merry Christmas everyone! Santa needed a nightcap.


Couldn't tell if that was light up straw or reflection for a bit


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2016)

Feeling like I gonna fall slepp on the couch h


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2016)

I feel like I got hit by a bus. Fireball and apple cider...


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I feel like I got hit by a bus. Fireball and apple cider...


I have a bottle of fireball in my desk if you want some hair of the dog..


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm starting happy hour at 3 today. this is your warning.


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm starting happy hour at 3 today. this is your warning.


so it got pushed til 4 because I played settlers of catan at lunch. sorrynotsorry.


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2016)

i had to start late tonight

having more tree house alter ego


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Woodford reserver (again), a stogie and a shit ton of overtime in the new year! Life is good!


----------



## P-E (Dec 30, 2016)

Here I am an gain


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2016)

The level of turnt I hope to be tonight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Coney Island hard root beer is good stuff.


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2016)

onlty trillium tonight


----------



## User1 (Jan 1, 2017)

whole bottle solo #bitchesbetriflin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Also this


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (Jan 1, 2017)

Hoodoo pumpkin ale and kolsch to end 2016!


----------



## User1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year all!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been told I can't drive when I had 3/4 of the bottle... Over like 6 hours...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year! Mother in laws eggnog.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 1, 2017)

Sunday night football and I've moved from beer to Whiskey


----------



## akwooly (Jan 1, 2017)

Saturday number 2 is awesome


----------



## P-E (Jan 1, 2017)

I've moved from single to double IPA .   Though whiskey sounds good.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 1, 2017)

P-E said:


> whiskey sounds good


----------



## P-E (Jan 1, 2017)

wife is asleep.  Where's the hard stuff?...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol. Been drinking vodka all night


----------



## akwooly (Jan 2, 2017)

Get some mikey


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jan 2, 2017)

Try Whistle Pig or Blantons bourbon.....good stuff.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 2, 2017)

Yo I tried some whistle pig when I was in SEA! I loved it!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jan 2, 2017)

Any good suggestions for a Pale Ale? Dales PA and Samuel Smiths (before they changed to a fruit beer company) has been fairly good.


----------



## P-E (Jan 2, 2017)

Trillium double dry hopped fort point pale ale.    If you are ever in the Boston area I can get you that one or one of the fort point pale ale variants.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2017)

Fuck beer. Vodka and tonic bitxhes


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Fuck beer. Vodka and tonic bitxhes


You're gonna need it after that game! And so am I to celebrate! :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 1 hour ago, NJmike PE said: Fuck beer. Vodka and tonic bitxhes
> 
> 
> You're gonna need it after that game! And so am I to celebrate! :thumbs:


:redface:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Fuck beer. Vodka and tonic bitxhes


I think that's what the Giants receiving corp said on that boat trip...

-Low hanging fruit. I had to take it.


----------



## User1 (Jan 9, 2017)

My tally for Saturday Night.. I still have a headache. We started at 5pm though. til 1:30ish, so I had a good buzz but wasn't a mess. more water please.

1 prosecco

1 red wine

1 old fashioned (bulleit)

1 hefeweizen

2 vodka cranberry

1 hard cider

1 shot maker's

1 hard cider

1 hotdog

1 sleep


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2017)

:appl:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> My tally for Saturday Night.. I still have a headache. We started at 5pm though. til 1:30ish, so I had a good buzz but wasn't a mess. more water please.
> 
> 1 prosecco
> 
> ...


NJ's friday night: 

   3/4 bottle of vodka

   floor


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> My tally for Saturday Night.. I still have a headache. We started at 5pm though. til 1:30ish, so I had a good buzz but wasn't a mess. more water please.
> 
> 1 prosecco
> 
> ...


So you're looking for this thread then:


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> NJ's friday Monday night:
> 
> 3/4 bottle of vodka
> 
> floor


Fixt.


----------



## User1 (Jan 9, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> So you're looking for this thread then:


looks like that thread is pretty dusty.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> looks like that thread is pretty dusty.


Indeed. Make the Hangover Clinic great again Julie..... :lmao:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2017)

More videos tonics


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2017)

Be a high fuck enemy one


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Here I a, bitches


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

The beervstarted it and the whiskey ended it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Time to binge watch star tfek on netflix


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Enjoy my friend. Have one for me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Enjoy my friend. Have one for me


I already did. That was the whiskey.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> > 3 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: Enjoy my friend. Have one for me
> 
> 
> I already did. That was the whiskey.


I'm a vodka man, so there's that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't think I have vodka.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2017)

whisky.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2017)

Did you know that there are live online review classes starting soon?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2017)

I do but Im trying to save my liver tonight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Did you know that there are live online review classes starting soon?


I heard


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> I do but Im trying to save my liver tonight


That wors


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Got drunk trying to learn how to play Bridge.  Then I went to Hooters for dinner.  Now I'm drinking rye at home.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

My head hurts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm getting to old for this shit


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2017)

go to bed.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Got drunk trying to learn how to play Bridge.  Then I went to Hooters for dinner.  Now I'm drinking rye at home.


whisky.


----------



## P-E (Jan 14, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> My head hurts.


Means you need more beer.  

Had some stouts earlier.   Good to change it up


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2017)

Give. The Toni's. They and girls


----------



## envirotex (Jan 20, 2017)

This one goes out to POTUS 44...


----------



## P-E (Jan 27, 2017)

double IPA night.    This will problem hurt tomorrow


----------



## P-E (Jan 27, 2017)

Knock knock.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2017)

Who be there


----------



## P-E (Jan 28, 2017)

gladiator


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 28, 2017)

Barrel aged beers, bitches!!!


----------



## P-E (Jan 28, 2017)

Yum


----------



## P-E (Jan 28, 2017)

More IPA here


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 28, 2017)

IPAs suvk


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 28, 2017)

I need a warmer jacket. It's too cold here.


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 28, 2017)

Drunk shopping is a bad idea, but in doing it anyway!!!!!


----------



## P-E (Jan 28, 2017)

Gonna have to disagree with you. IPAs are good and drunk shopping is even better.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 29, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> I need a warmer jacket. It's too cold here.


So did you buy a new jacket?


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 29, 2017)

envirotex said:


> So did you buy a new jacket?


Yup! A crimson Levi's knee length puffer jacket! I love it.


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2017)

Kzieg's new Tinder profile pic:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 30, 2017)

gladiator who?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Knock knock...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2017)

Who's there?

Charlie Pride

Charlie Pride who?

Charlie pried her legs open at the gang bang.....


----------



## P-E (Feb 18, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> gladiator who?


Glad I ate her before the gang bang...


----------



## P-E (Feb 18, 2017)

At the Mt Washington hotel drinking Capt &amp; coke.  Yahrrrr


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 20, 2017)

I had no beer in the house this weekend so I resorted to sipping on some Havana Club Seleccion de Maestros that my in-laws brought me for my birthday. No complaints!


----------



## P-E (Feb 22, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Who's there?
> 
> Charlie Pride
> 
> ...


Knock knock


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2017)

P-E said:


> Knock knock


&lt;I wish I was there&gt;


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2017)

P-E said:


> Knock knock


who's there?

Dwayne

Dwayne who?

dwain the bathtub I'm dwowning


----------



## P-E (Feb 22, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> &lt;I wish I was there&gt;


Mr Bush


----------



## P-E (Feb 24, 2017)

I shouldn't leave here on a beer Friday


----------



## P-E (Feb 24, 2017)

Quiet night ite ite ite ite 

hello ello ello lo lo lo o o o


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2017)

Voice dka. And. Tonic

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2017)

We've been drinking Firefly Apple Pie moonshine the last few days on our vacation. It's dangerously smooth yet gives us a great buzz with no hangover. Not bad for a $14 investment.


----------



## P-E (Apr 2, 2017)

Maine and Vermont beer tonight yum


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> We've been drinking Firefly Apple Pie moonshine the last few days on our vacation. It's dangerously smooth yet gives us a great buzz with no hangover. Not bad for a $14 investment.


Did someone just mention Firefly???


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2017)

Mmmmmmmm, 'shine

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Apr 2, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


>


I'll be in my bunk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2017)

Such a grand show. I was so glad to meet them in person!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2017)

No work tomorrow...will be at the ball park for opening day! :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 3, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> We've been drinking Firefly Apple Pie moonshine the last few days on our vacation. It's dangerously smooth yet gives us a great buzz with no hangover. Not bad for a $14 investment.






YMZ PE said:


>


Be careful, that $14 investment could turn into a lifetime liability!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

so does a 2 day hangover mean that I am just getting old? I swear I did not drink that much, but neighbor had some cheesy Gatsby party and all I remember was still being there around 2 am sunday morning..I am figuring I must have also had a cold, wife and I spent 2 days in the bed texting our kids to go buy us gator ade and crackers!!!!! still feel like SH_T!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 4, 2017)

You finally broke your liver.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

so I am back at work but still haven't really eaten anything other than crackers since Saturday. I tried to make some eggs last night and threw them up? I am hungry as a mf'n hippo..

Think I should just go for it and stop at one of those shed looking Mexican places in the bad part of town and ask for the "hot" sauce  or ease my way into eating with some soup?


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so I am back at work but still haven't really eaten anything other than crackers since Saturday. I tried to make some eggs last night and threw them up? I am hungry as a mf'n hippo..
> 
> Think I should just go for it and stop at one of those shed looking Mexican places in the bad part of town and ask for the "hot" sauce  or ease my way into eating with some soup?


Pickled herring and ghost pepper sauce gets my vote.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Supe said:


> Pickled herring and ghost pepper sauce gets my vote. *And wash it down with 2 shots of tequila. *


Fixt.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Have you tried the *BRAT* diet (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast)? This has helped me in the past.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 5, 2017)

At the Local Natives show... First bartender made my gin and tonic  REAL strong. Then I had two beers. Wednesday what?


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you tried the *BRAT* diet (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast)? This has helped me in the past.


You mean Beer, Rum and Tequilla right?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I am hungry as a mf'n hippo..


This was absolutely adorable in a uniquely RG manner.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> At the Local Natives show... First bartender made my gin and tonic  REAL strong. Then I had two beers. Wednesday what?


No food or water for the better part of 10 months, but its good to see they've got alcohol covered.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2017)

whew!!!!. for a minute I thought I was just an alcoholic but now the kids are also sick so It looks like it was just mostly a virus that happened around the same time we went out drinking!


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2017)

This is like thinking you're pregnant but phew it's only food poisoning.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 6, 2017)

or maybe the kids are alcoholics too.


----------



## P-E (Apr 7, 2017)

Supposed to go out to dinner with another family tonight.   Guess who isn't driving.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2017)

Stewart?


----------



## P-E (Apr 7, 2017)

Tony Stewart?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2017)

Here we go


----------



## P-E (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks like a garden


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Here we go


Holy shit! That looks Wisco style right there! Looks awesome! Bloody mary shots?

:appl:


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 9, 2017)

"Wisco style"...is that a phrase I should know?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> "Wisco style"...is that a phrase I should know?


----------



## Supe (Apr 10, 2017)

Not bad


----------



## P-E (Apr 10, 2017)

My brother was drinking the space dust up in Maine at Sugarloaf over the weekend.


----------



## Supe (Apr 10, 2017)

Has a good taste, but I like more bite on the finish.


----------



## P-E (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll have to try it.   He said it was decent.


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2017)

Up here in Stowe vt.   So many good beers already had a bunch today     New alchemist Called skadoosh.  Yum


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

All I have in the fridge...






What tv show are the kids watching?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 21, 2017)

^I've never seen lilikoi with the apostrophe like that or heard it pronounced that way, so that's new for me. So how fruity was it?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

its a tad more fruity than I care for - but its a good beer in warm weather, Avery is out of Boulder so they are going to try and be as different as possible !


----------



## P-E (Apr 21, 2017)

Just left hill farmstead brewery.   Will be in here later tonight.


----------



## P-E (Apr 21, 2017)

Bruins win!

hit three breweries today.  Great day


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2017)

Fuck I hate drinking downtown and not state oh downteon


----------



## P-E (Apr 22, 2017)

Not sure if I feel like this because of the beer, skiing, getting old or all the above.   Passing ou in 10, 9, 8,7 6 5 2zz


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 22, 2017)

Ssixpoint beer is Mt New fabeorudt

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (May 10, 2017)

I FOUND IT

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (May 10, 2017)

I followed it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (May 10, 2017)

I have to peeeeew

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2017)

Don't break the seal


----------



## Master slacker (May 11, 2017)

That's right.  Go _around_ the seal.


----------



## User1 (May 11, 2017)

Haha. I didn't break the seal! Until I got home and the seal almost broke itself ???

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

I am so in this bitch


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

Bitches


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2017)

I n


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

Want to pee


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

I like pisrachios


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2017)

I like nachos.


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Want to pee


you should go ahead.


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> I n


Hello, Mike.


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2017)

Netflix and chill


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2017)

breaking bad season 5


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2017)

This beer is for harambe


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Supe (May 14, 2017)

I AM MANY BALVENIES SNDBGLENLIBEYSV DEEPB RIGHTB NOW. SUPERBSTRESEd and frustrating ated!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2017)

Vodka and lemonade are gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I FOUND IT
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi mike


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2017)

Fuck Yeah pe


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

So f'n drunk


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

Uber get back home


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm home so fuck uber


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

More beer


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2017)

Fuck beer more vodka


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

Boston drinking Sunday.  Mike cmon up


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

Everyone will be there


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2017)

That's tempting


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

Do it do it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 2, 2017)

Fucking drunk and eating more grind chedd


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2017)

All done  lot k beer


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2017)

Drinking eating


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 3, 2017)

Drun and making hamburge helper with really old meat. Fuck it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2017)

We need a drink tank revival!!!! Of sorts...... man I. Red a few more but have to fret up too damn erly


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2017)

If u be looking at the moon tonight the star closest to it is Jupiter....







The one to the left is Uranus.....


----------



## User1 (Jun 5, 2017)

P-E said:


> Nope


YEP


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2017)

Who else is totally high right now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Who else is totally high right now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rocky Mountain High


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2017)

Ya mon


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Who else is totally high right now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all of us live in Colorado...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2017)

Almost heaven.. West Virginia....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh dear God, RG has smoked himself hippie...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2017)

It's like I don't even know who I am any more man....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 16, 2017)

(We may need to stage an intervention)


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm just predicting an appearance by yours truly around....630 pst...


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2017)

PST = pretty shithoused tonight?


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Supe said:


> PST = pretty shithoused tonight?


magic 8 ball says outlook good


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

It's tough to get drunk at sea level

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It's tough to get drunk at sea level
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're obviously not trying hard enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

I just finished my second round at fat tuesdays...barely even buzzed...


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2017)

Lest of the DDH congress st .  Might sleep here on theism couch.


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It's tough to get drunk at sea level
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can see level have another.


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

P-E said:


> Lest of the DDH congress st .  Might sleep here on theism couch.


No.


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm on #3 Mastersons rye old fashiined

View attachment 9774


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Shared the tots


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Still anxious about multiple posts


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Sitting next to a guy from Georgia (the country), Denver, and virginai


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Different people


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2017)

Post divider


----------



## User1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Uber treats. Penis delivery. What? What a time to be alive?


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ordered my 5th


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

View attachment 9776


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 21, 2017)

So Happy It's Tuesday


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

The back 9f my right knee is numb


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

And I really wanna spell numb knumb


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

#lifeishard


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Drunk tank is no fun when everybody leaves you ???


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Toppppp


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Drunk tank is no fun when everybody leaves you ??? 

Really wanting to delete some posts right about now. Home safe. Dunno if Imma work tomorrow. Bye.


----------



## Supe (Jun 21, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Uber treats. *Penis delivery*. What? What a time to be alive?


You drink in some interesting places.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Uber treats.* Penis delivery. *What? What a time to be alive?






thejulie_PE said:


> Ordered my 5th


Wow, 5? Sounds like an interesting night...


----------



## User1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> > 11 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: Uber treats.* Penis delivery. *What? What a time to be alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmaoo

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I just finished my second round at fat tuesdays...barely even buzzed...


You should confer with @Dexman PE PMP on how to order a drink from Fat Tuesdays. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Jun 21, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Wow, 5? Sounds like an interesting night...


Well hung-over.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You should confer with @Dexman PE PMP on how to order a drink from Fat Tuesdays. :thumbs:


It's not a drink unless it contains a double shot of 151.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jun 22, 2017)

Ah yes......5 o'clock will be fun today!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 22, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Wow, 5? Sounds like an interesting night...


In a row?


----------



## User1 (Jun 22, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> In a row?


what would one alternate with, to make it not in a row??...hypothetically


----------



## P-E (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it's a beer night.


----------



## User1 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm classing it up with wine tonight  :winko:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 22, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> what would one alternate with, to make it not in a row??...hypothetically


Mountains, of course.


----------



## User1 (Jun 22, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> Mountains, of course.


oh.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 23, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> what would one alternate with, to make it not in a row??...hypothetically




I thought it was more a question of 5 in a row versus 5 simultaneously.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm classing it up with wine *whiskey *tonight  :winko:


fixed


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 23, 2017)

Rolling with a "to-go cup" while my wife drives to concert. I'll be in the 'Tank later.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2017)

Drinking me some whiskey tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2017)

I hate tapatalk. Crashes whenever I try to take drunk ohotos.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 23, 2017)

Matt bourbon or scotch?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2017)

JHW 3d said:


> Matt bourbon or scotch?


Actually,  looks like it's brandy. E&amp;J XO Extra Smoth.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 23, 2017)

32 oz Bud Light, $16 at concert. How bad am I getting screwed?


----------



## User1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Tapatalk can't find any of my gallery photos!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jun 24, 2017)

JHW 3d said:


> 32 oz Bud Light, $16 at concert. How bad am I getting screwed?


Sounds like you're the only person who can make that happen.. Or not happen!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jun 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Drinking me some whiskey tonight.


What kiind

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jun 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> > 35 minutes ago, JHW 3d said: Matt bourbon or scotch?
> 
> 
> Actually,  looks like it's brandy. E&amp;J XO Extra Smoth.


Loljk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm on a muscle relaxer and pain killer tonight because apparently I'm 86.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 24, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> > 32 oz Bud Light, $16 at concert. How bad am I getting screwed?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're the only person who can make that happen.. Or not happen!
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yeah budddddddddddy!!!


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 24, 2017)

Wife waaaaay drinker than me. Uber time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

JHW 3d said:


> 32 oz Bud Light, $16 at concert. *How bad am I getting screwed?*






JHW 3d said:


> Wife waaaaay drinker than me. Uber time!!!!!!!!!


With a drunk wive, you better be getting scewed tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Must keep my shit together tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Don't bother. Fuck shit up


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Wait, who let Matt back in?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

In that case, wheres my wife.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Wait, who let Matt back in?


Bite me jersy boy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Don't be jealous of the Armpit


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Daughter turned 10 today. Wtf. Too much drama with 10 year old girls.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Babies like 10 months or some shit. She's k7nda cool.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Don't be jealous of the Armpit


If mass was an arm, ri would be in tye pit.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Let's see how many I these fucked I can drink tonight


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Vodka and fruit juic


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Do it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

24 oz dibe


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Time for karma to be conceived


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2017)

Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuiiii


----------



## P-E (Jun 24, 2017)

Thyme to start drinking.  Think I'll open a sour.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2017)

No thanks


----------



## P-E (Jun 24, 2017)

It's a cherry Brett ale from the Alchemist.   I don't usually like sours, but this is good.


----------



## P-E (Jun 24, 2017)

mrs P-E likes it.  She hates all the beer in my fridge.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## P-E (Jun 24, 2017)

We were tossing ghost peppers into barrel aged beer last night.  Ouch that was painful.


----------



## P-E (Jun 24, 2017)

On to oatmeal stout.  No IPA today.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 30, 2017)

Yep.  Me and Miley.  and @Road Guy , apparently.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 30, 2017)

Here, a;; alone. About to call it.  too tired.  working sucks, when Friday is the best day.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm having the drunk early the can't sleep blues... about to hit up some beer and Tylenol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2017)

Missing my friends in low places....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## csb (Jul 3, 2017)

I drank something out of a mason jar and chased it with mailbu and now I'm headed to beeedddd to i so I can ride my biiikikkeeeee. 

Peace. 

Losers.

Jiust kidding.

I love you guys so hard.


----------



## csb (Jul 3, 2017)

P/S/ AMERICA!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 3, 2017)

Own. Wee love e you too cbs


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2017)

For the republic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

Fuck you


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

Fuck you


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

Fuck lets do some drink LinkedIn ing!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Knock knock...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2017)

Who's thete


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Moose


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2017)

Moose who


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 24, 2017)

27 fucking hours and no pnchline!!! WTF KF


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2017)

LOL, my bad. Was trying to think of something from Super Troopers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## User1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I can never find this place on tapatalk. so mysterious.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I can never find this place on tapatalk. so mysterious.


try following it ( see upper right corner)


----------



## User1 (Jul 24, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> try following it ( see upper right corner)


oh boy oh boy


----------



## P-E (Jul 28, 2017)

Here we are now entertain us.


----------



## P-E (Jul 28, 2017)

Made it to the tank.


----------



## User1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Whiskey for the drunk tank





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2017)

Now is not a time to text or facebook anyone.


----------



## User1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Now is always the time!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2017)

Holy Cow.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Now is always the time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


No.  rea;;y not goosd.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2017)

OMG.


----------



## User1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Totally good! Let the truth be known!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2017)

that shit will hurt you.  stop now. go try on your awesome shoes.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2017)

Hmmm.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2017)

Lots of cobwebs in here


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2017)

Too busy drinking to post.  Yesterday was full of Sierra Nevada Torpedo, Oktoberfest, and some vodka ginger ales.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2017)

I've been getting shnickered in the hotel lobby for weeks now.  Residence Inn has some nice perks.  Unfortunately it's only M-W, but free beer still goes down nice and clean.


----------



## User1 (Sep 19, 2017)

homewood suites has free beer/wine AND DINNER (fixed but rotating menu buffet style) m-th , and free breakfast every day. i'm now loyal.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2017)

Was out drinking with mrs rg's coworkers(nurses). Was needing something to do cause there are only so many stories about things up peoples buttholes, car crash victims wearing penis pumps, and other poor dinner topic discussions I could listen too....


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2017)

Since I mentioned it yesterday, I may as well say that I am still feeling a little shnickered right now.  One of those days where I didn't feel like getting out of bed, but felt fine driving in. However, when getting out of the car and standing up, the feeling of "well, maybe I'm not 100%" hits.  Hate this feeling.  :wacko:


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

I've only had that happen once before (didn't drink too much, but was drinking too late relative to when I had to wake up), but it's the worst!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2017)

Fuck life decisions


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

fuck the liver!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

Get in here motherfuckers!!!!!!


----------



## frazil (Sep 21, 2017)

Present


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

Wjer e me daft tape


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2017)

RG's gotta be lit because he's typing in Swedish.

I've got a couple of PBR tall boys here in the hotel room but I can't drink much more because I have to be up by 4 to get to the airport on time.


----------



## frazil (Sep 21, 2017)

Yum!

edit: that was for RG (though i didnt understand the swedish either).  PBR just gives me a headache


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2017)

It was cheap and I don't have a bottle opener to open the 22 oz bottles they had at the gas station.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

Cognac on Thursday does not mean I have a problem, right?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

It's Courvoisier, so that's basically like dessert, right?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

i'm thinking im really just going to be here all weekend.  except for the 8 hours of work tomorrow


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

In the next lifes


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Fuck life decisions


??


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm ready to put away a few this weekend! Do they serve alcohol at the airport at 5 AM?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

on the plane


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2017)

Maybe an Irish coffee?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2017)

bloody mary or a screwdriver, but a salty dog is the best


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2017)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2017)

Someone noiing me! Getting Dru k at the airport! Hahahaha typos not corrected!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2017)

Lets do this!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 23, 2017)

lynchburg lemonade


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2017)

The chic I co habitats with keeps stealing my booze


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2017)

Trying to prep fro vegasz.....i thinsk


----------



## akwooly (Oct 20, 2017)

Day drinking in SEA!


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

akwooly said:


> Day drinking in SEA!


excuse me, where was my invitation? and I hope you're at radiator whiskey.


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

I see a bear on 1st ave. it's prob @akwooly


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


>


you're here too?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Over here drinking beer and burning a jit





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2017)

Do gummies count on the drunk tank?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2017)

Man


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

If they are rose gummies, yes.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Engaged in drinking promised Dark 'n Stormy. Accidentally (?) poured double shot of rum.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Where are the people


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm following the rules. No drinky no posty

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Easy. Start drinking.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 20, 2017)

Just barely started. Drained the neck of my corona.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2017)

Wwtxhing balde runner, the first o e hahaha I cnat rype


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2017)

This mocie is weird Now someone come join me


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2017)

presentn on the 16th floorr of the Luxor.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2017)

founds a spot that has gambling and drinks!

all the alcohols for @thejulie_PE


----------



## User1 (Oct 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> founds a spot that has gambling and drinks!
> all the alcohols for [mention=32589]thejulie_PE[/mention]


Yaaaaaasssss

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2017)

Check, check, mic check...

So far, my favorite quote from @Road Guy, "Let's get in a fight..."


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2017)

No alcohol in over a week    

Anyone have a glass I can lick?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2017)

I've got fight scenes here!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 26, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 27, 2017)

great song!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 27, 2017)

The spelling in this thread is too good.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2017)

Wendsays are for wrinking!


----------



## User1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Wendsays are for wrinking!


Totes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 29, 2017)

> Totes


McGee


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2017)

Can anyone come pick me up from ththe coronas on 136t?'b

That 3'd mommies margarita was too Guided


----------



## User1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Can anyone come pick me up from ththe coronas on 136t?'b
> 
> That 3'd mommies margarita was too Guided


I'll send you an Uber. Just give me your cc info and billing address :thumbs: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2017)

I talkedg the barkeep lady into giving me a ride homie - if I'm
It back tomorrow call the lawjsben


----------



## User1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I talkedg the barkeep lady into giving me a ride homie - if I'm
> It back tomorrow call the lawjsben


You alive? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I talkedg the barkeep lady into giving me a ride homie - if I'm
> It back tomorrow call the lawjsben


Or do I need to call the lawjsben

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2017)

we had to stop by and pick up her kids on the way but I made it home


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Woot woot!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 8, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Woot woot!!!


Tonight's a Basil Hayden night!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2017)

Fuck yeah dickweeds!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2017)

Ahhhdhhh tequila...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2017)

@dvinny @VTE@sapper@donner and @prancer. @edinNO


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

Fun night at the brewery with the Mrs!!






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm not even home from work yet 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

Now it's time for Christmas vacation!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

You can't see the line, can ya Russ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

If I get a dent here my hair just won't look right. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

You serious Clark?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

Let's go find your sister!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

Worse? How could it get any worse Ellen? We're at the threshold of hell!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2017)

"Jar-garita"? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## P-E (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh My @NJmike PE

im down the road from you in Montclair.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2017)

P-E said:


> Oh My [mention=25522]NJmike PE[/mention]
> im down the road from you in Montclair.


Too fucking g late now. I've had half of the hat


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> P-E said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My [mention=25522]NJmike PE[/mention]
> ...


I'll plan better next time and bring the mad elf.  If I remember correctly you're a bit further north.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2017)

P-E said:


> I'll plan better next time and bring the mad elf.  If I remember correctly you're a bit further north.


that is correct


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I think my yobuhe is melting into my face

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 17, 2017)

.. Tongue

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2017)

I was here in spirit last night.  Three margaritas will do that.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2017)

dont piss me off, art.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2017)

You're goofy.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2017)

I love my family over the holidays.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2017)

View attachment 10667


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2017)

Mid be ty

r yum need more c ber


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2017)

Sinking some collaborative IPA from til lion .  Beer is high fashion


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2017)

envirotex said:


> View attachment 10667


where ya headed tex


----------



## envirotex (Dec 22, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> where ya headed tex


I wish I was headed out of town...apparently even Santa has to wait at the airport.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 23, 2017)

Santa fly commercial?


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2017)

At the parents' for x-mas.  Think I'm going to pour more Oban into my CPAP reservoir tonight!


----------



## User1 (Dec 24, 2017)

I love you all

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 25, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> I love you all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Sure you only say that 'cause you're drunk.


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2017)

akwooly said:


> Santa fly commercial?


So does @Flyer_PE . Happens to the best of them.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2017)

Ne1 near 144th and Huron? Need a ride


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Can you be drunk on. Massage high bc I am

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Ne1 near 144th and Huron? Need a ride


Send me your billing address and cc number and I'll brt

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2017)

How many if these weee gummies am I suppos s tit ale at a time?


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> How many if these weee gummies am I suppos s tit ale at a time?


Haha. Weed or liquor? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (Dec 29, 2017)

Ya man


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes


----------



## akwooly (Dec 30, 2017)

Mario cart


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Another trillium bad idea but Goan a anyway


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW NIGHT 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Tomorrow is here.  Drink


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

The beer I'm holing is called covered in puppies.


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

I thought it was 6.2.   Eyes going bad; 8.2 whoops


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

P-E said:


> The beer I'm holing is called covered in puppies.


Puppiessssssssssa

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new beer!!


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> Puppiessssssssssa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

P-E said:


>


Oh my goodness I need that in my life. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Come to Boston.   There's lots of good beer here.


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

P-E said:


> Come to Boston.   There's lots of good beer here.


I went to Boston once. Ate at a restaurant called Limoncello. Sat across from Sam Adams' grave and drank Sam adams beer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Sam A is the 2nd largest US owned brewer after yingling which I can't spell.  They missed the boat on craft beer.  Harpoon in southie is much closer.   However, Trillium is bostons best beer.


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll still drink Sam, but it is just so so. 

Ulless u have a bottle O Utopias good stuff.


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

P-E said:


> I'll still drink Sam, but it is just so so.


Yea Sam was my gateway beer. Octoberfest. Outside of shit like keystone and other water like substances used for beef pong and other situations I mostly stuck to liquor of the hard and malt varietoes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

You don't want craft beer for pong .  Vodka is better for that.


----------



## User1 (Dec 31, 2017)

P-E said:


> You don't want craft beer for pong .  Vodka is better for that.


Would explain the many times I've had vodka headaches. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Might need heady topper or a haze fo to motto night


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2017)

Tonight


----------



## User1 (Jan 2, 2018)

WAS NOONE DRUNK ON NYE???????????????????????


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2018)

Not me.


----------



## User1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Supe said:


> Not me.


you weren't not drunk or you weren't drunk?


----------



## akwooly (Jan 7, 2018)

Awe yiss


----------



## akwooly (Jan 7, 2018)

Move ovcer Netflix n chill. I’m tryna pizza and plow


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 8, 2018)

I thought it said "pizza and blow" at first. That caught my attention.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2018)

I thought it was Pizza and French Fries?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2018)

I think I can consider myself still all up in this bitch right now.  Went to a restaurant last night where the margaritas flow like wine.  had a few


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2018)

I KNOW that I am not the only one who bailed on dry January.  Where are you?


----------



## User1 (Jan 12, 2018)

© heeeeeeereeeeesssssss

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 12, 2018)

I forget that dry January is even a thing until people talk about dry January 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm thinking if I can maintain during the week then I'm OK. FSS doesn't count.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2018)

and Monday.  Because F*ck mondays.


----------



## User1 (Jan 12, 2018)

And Tuesday. Because Tuesday is the second Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 12, 2018)

And you get thirsty on Thursday right? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2018)

No.  Totally doing dry January every day except the ones that end in y.


----------



## User1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Good on you. I admire your dedication! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm going bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 14, 2018)

Drinking beer and painting, beyooooootches!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2018)

What is dry January?  Is that where you drink the can/bottle dry?


----------



## P-E (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm definitely not doing dry January


----------



## envirotex (Jan 26, 2018)

whisky with no e


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 26, 2018)

Husband and kids are out of town so it's beer and finally binge watching Atlanta (starring Future Husband). Life is good.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

Tequila


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks texy! Shirtless Donald Glover in shiny pants is exactly what I needed!


----------



## User1 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm having a party tonite if anyone wants to come over!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I'm having a party tonite if anyone wants to come over!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok, but RG is in charge if bringing the pole. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 27, 2018)

North or South? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> North or South?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is this like a front or back question?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Is this like a front or back question?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 :dunno: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 27, 2018)

First round’s on me, Julie! Just give me a few minutes to finish putting on my face


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> First round’s on me, Julie! Just give me a few minutes to finish putting on my face


Who are you putting on your face?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Summing up last night in one image:






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 29, 2018)

Well that was absolutely terrifying


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2018)

Donald Glover! Love him.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 2, 2018)

Beer thirty!


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

I hate that my face shows full screen every time I open this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Terrifying is accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 2, 2018)

Gotta get to that next pageeeeee!


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

More drinks leggo! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 2, 2018)

Drinnky drinky drink! Gotta bike home. No, bus!


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes bus! Yes drink! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2018)

Salud!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm suffering through band parent working bingo tonight - but I think all the players are drunk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## envirotex (Feb 9, 2018)

Did everyone bring their own Yeti cup?  That's a dead give away.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

More like the wal
Mart version - but yes


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Old fashioned

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2018)

^ sweet or sour?


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ sweet or sour?


What. I've never been offered that option? Just what whiskey and the answer is rye

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> What. I've never been offered that option? Just what whiskey and the answer is rye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Perhaps it's more of a cultural thing in WI:  https://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/22/case-study-the-old-fashioned-wisconsin-style/

@Supe, please take note of the supper club reference. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps it's more of a cultural thing in WI:  [mention=3230]Supe[/mention], please take note of the supper club reference. :thumbs:


Now I'm curious which is what I usually have. Or if it's entirely different

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2018)

OMG CAN WE BE ON THE NEXT PAGE YET


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2018)

No!


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2018)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## User1 (Feb 17, 2018)

This will likely end well.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 20, 2018)

By winning, I assume you mean?


----------



## User1 (Feb 20, 2018)

I did not win. Almost, but no. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2018)

tj_PE said:


>


----------



## User1 (Feb 22, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 22, 2018)

:rotflmao:


----------



## User1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Testing which is better for an old fashioned. Using bulleit bc there wasn't another brand that had both at the place we got the liquors!?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Testing which is better for an old fashioned. Using bulleit bc there wasn't another brand that had both at the place we got the liquors!?


At 6:30 in the morning?! Well done! True Wisco-style! :thumbs:

:appl:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 26, 2018)

@tj_PE Bulleit Rye is my favorite brown liquor of all time.  I just drank a bottle of it over the course of 2 nights while I was on vacation last week.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 26, 2018)

I like both Bulleit Rye and Bulleit Bourbon! Not the biggest Old Fashioned fan, however.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm drunk and sending LinkedIn requests


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Not the biggest Old Fashioned fan, however.


That's because you've likely not had a good one made correctly. Just like you also haven't had "real" cheese. Another thing to add to your WI travel checklist. :thumbs:



Road Guy said:


> I'm drunk and sending LinkedIn requests


I hope @YMZ PE made the cut this time or she'll likely be disappointed again!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

she always makes the cut


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)

Who needs an old fashioned when you've got Hendrick's and tonic?  No muddling required.


----------



## User1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Tonic b nasty


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)

You're out of your damned mind, and KF knows it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm not a fan of either Gin or Tonic. But when mixed in the proper proportions, and done so with better than average ingredients, it actually makes for a tasty drink.

Contact Lukesh for any further questions/concerns.


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)

That man could serve you piss in a boot, and you'd swear it was a 25 year Scotch!


----------



## envirotex (Mar 2, 2018)

I think I've had enough
I might get a little drunk
I say what's on my mind
I might do a little time
'Cause all of my kindness
Is taken for weakness


----------



## envirotex (Mar 2, 2018)

But then...
 
I don't want to be alone I want to be a stone
I want to sink to the bottom of the ocean
And lie there with you til I'm gone


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello, hello...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

I heart 10% beer


----------



## envirotex (Mar 2, 2018)

No. You should stop now.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

I have an uber coming... later


----------



## P-E (Mar 2, 2018)

I have a beer coming...now


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

Ne1 remember when Tara Reid was hit?


https://media0.giphy.com/media/OaJj4aWBRT61O/giphy.gif


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Shows I open a 12%?


----------



## User1 (Mar 3, 2018)

P-E said:


> Shows I open a 12%?


If that is meant to say should, absolutely.


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> P-E said:
> 
> 
> > Shows I open a 12%?
> ...


It's Am here


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Brewing tomorrow @matt267 PE got anything fermenting ?


----------



## User1 (Mar 3, 2018)

P-E said:


> It's Am here


Is that supposed to mean something?


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Damn no excuse.   Lagunitas Waldo's special on deck.


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Not 12.  11.9


----------



## User1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Rounding conservatively. It's an engineer's life


----------



## User1 (Mar 3, 2018)

I miss lagunitas


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Man this is boosy.


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Brother brought it by.  Been in the fridge for a long while.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2018)

Way to blow up the EB.com FB messenger last night @tj_PE. Must have been a good night! :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2018)

P-E said:


> Brewing tomorrow @matt267 PE got anything fermenting ?


Have a vanilla cream ale in secondary. Was going to bottle yesterday but had no electricity. Hoping to bottle tonight.


----------



## P-E (Mar 3, 2018)

Brewing IPA whirl pooling with citra. Used centennial for bittering in the boil. All grain


----------



## User1 (Mar 4, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Way to blow up the EB.com FB messenger last night [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention]. Must have been a good night! :thumbs:


I still couldn't get online this morning! It works now for some reason. Tapatalk kept alerting me of posts and I couldn't read them! It was terrible!


----------



## User1 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm going to just pretend I got banned like a real rebel.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Way to blow up the EB.com FB messenger last night [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention]. Must have been a good night! :thumbs:
> ...


Umm....that's because TT is awful. Mobile interface works just fine.


----------



## User1 (Mar 4, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Umm....that's because TT is awful. Mobile interface works just fine.


That is a lie. I tried that too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Umm....that's because TT is awful. Mobile interface works just fine.
> ...


Is this like the time you said you had your picks entered in the Pick 'Em league but then didn't save them?


----------



## User1 (Mar 4, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Is this like the time you said you had your picks entered in the Pick 'Em league but then didn't save them? [emoji3]


Why you gotta play me like that


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello world!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

Bastard !!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 15, 2018)

Damn good beer too.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 15, 2018)

Mmmm Anchor Steam!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

It's Thursday and that's a drinking day- be nice to be back in college for one more Thursday night drunk crawls


----------



## User1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> It's Thursday and that's a drinking day- be nice to be back in college for one more Thursday night drunk crawls


vegas!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> vegas!


That was last October. You missed it.


----------



## User1 (Mar 16, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> That was last October. You missed it.


shit


----------



## envirotex (Mar 18, 2018)

current mood


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2018)

Drinking alone and Netflix.....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Netflix and chill drink? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 27, 2018)

Drinking wine from a plastic cup and I don't care.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

Surprisingly this jimmy Buffett tequila is really good - figured it would be like everything else in his restaurant-awful...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 30, 2018)

Rough week at work. A few glasses of wine helped much. Just me and my electronics now. Sometimes social media is much better than real people.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2018)

Day drinking is amazing


----------



## User1 (Mar 31, 2018)

*Hi I'm having a party come hang out dunno why this bold *


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm still drunk from yesterday


----------



## akwooly (Apr 1, 2018)

Be there in 4hrs tejje


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 2, 2018)

My oven isnt workinv right. I think I should fix it.


----------



## P-E (Apr 3, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> My oven isnt workinv right. I think I should fix it.


I think you forgot the lighter fluid.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 3, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> My oven isnt workinv right. I think I should fix it.


Did you put another bun in it?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 6, 2018)

It's a Belgian kinda night! My dog is jealous, but I always let him lick the bottle after pouring my beer.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2018)

https://g.co/kgs/NZCnBo


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> https://g.co/kgs/NZCnBo


@Ramnares P.E., please verify this link. :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 7, 2018)

I am never going to live that ONE time down am I...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2018)

It's safe I swear.... was supposed to be the YouTube video of the song "shots" drunk link fail


----------



## P-E (Apr 7, 2018)

happy bee r day


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2018)

Got sucker e d into going o a work thing at Dave and busters - hoody shit this place is like the pe fof count combination of white trawl and middl class everyon Lee....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2018)

Lots of fat chucks here


----------



## envirotex (Apr 14, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Lots of fat chucks here


Welcometo middle 'merica.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Welcometo middle 'merica.


I resent that comment


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Welcometo middle 'merica.


I resent that comment


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I resent that comment






knight1fox3 said:


> I resent that comment


You also re-sent that comment.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2018)

Can anyone bring me another one of these - can't get up....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2018)

Yyou people suck


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 29, 2018)

im in here for hte first time in a long time.  what?  you got a problem wiht that?  you wanna fight about it?  let's do it.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2018)

Had a handful of margaritas on Cinco de Drinko to take the edge off my back.  Apparently our neighborhood friend (who did not seem drunk at all at the party, she must have really settled into a groove after I left) overdid it.  They spotted the ambulance at her house Sunday morning.  She said she couldn't take anymore puking and was so dehydrated she couldn't stop shaking.  Guess she went in for an IV and anti-nausea meds!


----------



## MA_PE (May 7, 2018)

I guess when you need to call 911 because of a rough night drinking..then it was in fact a rough night drinking.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2018)

Conversely: Shots, shots, shots-shots-shots, shots.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2018)

I'm a total lightweight now, too.  I had three margaritas and one shot over the course of a few hours and felt like shit in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2018)

like... morning-after-drinking-and-I'm-really-hungover firehose shit?

or like a firm turd?


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2018)

Headache/dehydration with a late firm turd.  I think all the rice from the jambalaya was a key factor in binding it together.


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I guess when you need to call 911 because of a rough night drinking..then it was in fact a rough night drinking.


Well, we found out what did it.  Apparently someone brought over coconut moonshine (WTF?), and she thought it was some kind of cheap/weak flavored vodka...


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2018)

Supe said:


> Well, we found out what did it.  Apparently someone brought over coconut moonshine (WTF?), and she thought it was some kind of cheap/weak flavored vodka...


jeebus.  That could've been a fatal mistake.  Wasn't there a label on that gasoline.


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2018)

My guess is either "no", or someone else was doing the pouring.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 13, 2018)

Marco


----------



## MA_PE (May 13, 2018)

polo


----------



## Ble_PE (May 19, 2018)

Beer thirty!!!






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (May 19, 2018)

Got some more trillium on deck.   Finishing a farnsworth


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2018)

Been so sore, had to augment with beer this week.  Leinenkugel as my breakfast beer, Catawba IPA for dinner.


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2018)

Where's the hangover thread?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Where's the hangover thread?


Couple threads down...LOL


----------



## Ble_PE (May 25, 2018)

I'll be spending the next 6 days or so in Mexico at an all-inclusive resort. I could live in this thread if I wanted.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2018)

Man I got pretty drunk last night for a Thursday night, LOL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 5, 2018)

cleaRLY IA M not drunk enough too drunk to post in this threads forum.


----------



## User1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Cider cider cider cirrt


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

You guys.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

Pizza guy hates me because I accidentally gave him the wrong number to use at my call box to get in my building..


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

#whiteclawproblems


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

But also #whiteclawproblems are the best problems to have


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

Also if any of you watch Veep please DM me so i can tell you a v interesting story about that


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

#governmentwins


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

(Notna real hashtag)


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

Why can’t i like my own posts ??????


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 8, 2018)

I feel like I’m v overdue on this thread


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm turn between drinking more and sobering up to go to taco hell


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm trying to kill this bottle of Woodford so I can put something better on my bourbon bar.  I hate Woodford.  I wish people would stop giving it to me as a gift.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2018)

Time for a bloody mary!!!


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Time for a bloody mary!!!


That reminds me... Beef Jerky Outlet has bloody mary flavored beef jerky!


----------



## User1 (Jun 11, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Why can’t i like my own posts ??????


There, liked one for ya


----------



## User1 (Jun 11, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Also if any of you watch Veep please DM me so i can tell you a v interesting story about that


I haven't watched much of it but it's on my list?!


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 11, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I haven't watched much of it but it's on my list?!


You should watch it! It’s very funny.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 11, 2018)

Currently buzzed at a watch party for Trump and Kim Jung Un summit. #DCproblems


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 11, 2018)

Goes to show you can call anyone anything and eventually they will get over it. #littlerocketman


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 12, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Currently buzzed at a watch party for Trump and Kim Jung Un summit. #DCproblems


And here I thought WI was inventive in ways to turn things into social drinking events. Well done DC...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 14, 2018)

Elysian Space Dust IPA.


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Elysian Space Dust IPA.


This has become my go-to IPA.  Not cheap at $13 for a six pack, but it's reliably good.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2018)

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/418/225407/

Not sure if you can get this in North Carolina but I really think you would like it, if you ever see in the left-hand brewing company beers they make some good stuff

@Frazil can verify


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 14, 2018)

It's my first one ever.

Things you see in SFO when you have a 5 hour layover.

I may have another!


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/418/225407/
> 
> Not sure if you can get this in North Carolina but I really think you would like it, if you ever see in the left-hand brewing company beers they make some good stuff


Never seen it - I'll have to check with Total Wine.  If they don't have it, nobody does.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 14, 2018)

Damn this beer is 8.2%!

I may not have another. I'm a light weight.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 14, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Damn this beer is 8.2%!
> 
> I may not have another. I'm a light weight.


Nahhh go for it!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok, just rip up my man card.

Mrs Kevo said no and recommended that I just drink more on the plane.

I said ok. I'm whipped.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (Jun 14, 2018)

kick off to pregaming the congressional baseball game.  :40oz:


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 14, 2018)

Perhaps pregaming too hard that we might not make it to the game. #dcproblems


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2018)

is the game actual congress folks or their staffers?  sounds pretty fun


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Road Guy Actual congressional members!! Very few senators, mostly congressman.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 14, 2018)

We went to a bar that had been rumored to have very strong drinks.. our vodka/sodas were like cups of vodka. Great value tbh


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 14, 2018)

Btw @Road Guy staffers do their own softball games every week. A lot of drinking there too.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Ok, just rip up my man card.
> 
> Mrs Kevo said no and recommended that I just drink more on the plane.
> 
> I said ok. I'm whipped.




That's basically how the conversation went when I was looking into getting my ATF explosives license so I can get the _good_ fireworks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2018)

always easier to get forgiveness than permission


----------



## P-E (Jun 15, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Damn this beer is 8.2%!
> 
> I may not have another. I'm a light weight.


Most double IPAs are ~8%.  You start to feel it after two.  Three can be a bad morning.


----------



## vee043324 (Jun 16, 2018)

View attachment 380F57A4-611A-40A9-89DD-73BBE6FF38F2.mov


----------



## P-E (Jun 16, 2018)

Tonight's beer


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> But it's Lent, asshole!


So did the drunk tank originate after the EB vegas trip?

Who else is in?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2018)

It is being brought


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2018)

WAZZUP!?!?!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2018)

Not sure what all went on Friday night but I found this pic on my phone and maybe that’s why I slept all day Saturday


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm not going to remember this thread in 4 hours, so I'll just go ahead and post.

awhts' up [email protected]#!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2018)

Opening the bottle now.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2018)

WASSUP?!?)?$?!!!! Hi here!  Bitces


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2018)

Stay oat a restaurant fence in between Monday and Werner’s day and there’s green boos.  I must’ve had a lot.  And a also had a steak an the company card.  I aka a badass


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Stay oat a restaurant fence in between Monday and Werner’s day and there’s green boos.  I must’ve had a lot.  And a also had a steak an the company card.  I aka a badass


With gems like that, we may need to keep you visiting that part of Texas!


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2018)

i was in rare form last night.  Saltgrass Steakhouse kicked it off.  I'll take a steak and a beer.  Short or tall, sir? ... uh... tall.  Shortly after, i asked for a short of the same beer.  He grabs a tall glass.  I guess he knew what I really needed.  Get to hotel and free booze.  Reading *BFG*, watching HR derby, and drinking beer and wine.  This place may be trying to rip my soul from me, but I won't let it get a clean and coherent version.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 20, 2018)

Having a Manhattan right now and will probably have a few more before the night's over...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Having a Manhattan right now and will probably have a few more before the night's over...


Ok, you twisted my arm....a beer (or 6) it is...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 20, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ok, you twisted my arm....a beer (or 6) it is...


or a bottle of rose...This has been the worst week in along time.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 20, 2018)

Bourbon is good


----------



## envirotex (Jul 20, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Bourbon is good


rye...but for tomorrow night.  long week long weekend.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 20, 2018)

watching Ready Player One...I've never seen the shining.  Is it really scary? hhahahhaha


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2018)

envirotex said:


> watching Ready Player One...I've never seen the shining.  Is it really scary? hhahahhaha


Doesn't follow the book. Shining is pretty damn good. REDRUM


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2018)

Rum and ginger ale tonight!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone else drinking tonight?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2018)

Woot!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2018)

There’s a thin line between Saturday night and Sunday morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 21, 2018)

@Road Guy I need to travel out there and have some paca Lolo as the Hawaiians say!


----------



## P-E (Jul 22, 2018)

Lots of vt beer.  So good watching hr. Marsian


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2018)

Just let me know when I can pick you up at the airport —- bit honestly that shit gives me a headache


----------



## User1 (Jul 22, 2018)

I had too many drinkses


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 4, 2018)

Woot!!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 5, 2018)

You got nothing.  I got SUndaty.


----------



## P-E (Aug 15, 2018)

just opened ed a second heady topper    this will be interesting


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 16, 2018)

P-E said:


> just opened ed a second heady topper    this will be interesting


Bring some back to MA for me.


----------



## P-E (Aug 16, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Bring some back to MA for me.


Ok. I'll bring some over next pool night.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2018)

Dropped kid off at college- now doing shots!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 17, 2018)

P-E said:


> Ok. I'll bring some over next pool night.


sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## P-E (Aug 17, 2018)

Home and heavily sampling the vt beers I've brought back.  Opened a 9.2.  This will hit hard.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2018)

Black
Gills brown not so good....


----------



## P-E (Aug 17, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Black
> Gills brown not so good....


Did you try the bell tower ?  See coors light and dos which ar good for chugging 

wife just tryed the dregs of the 9.2 out of the can scared - she hated it.  Further proves a great DIPA.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Tried the fire house IPA but didn’t try the bell house Lager -

Was trying to ogle th. Stove American female baretneder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

This is the start ingest drink at the rapid city liquor store


----------



## User1 (Aug 18, 2018)

I got wine at the salon..


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> This is the start ingest drink at the rapid city liquor store


This is heady topper light.   Wife just gave me the evil eye for opening it this late


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I got wine at the salon..


Salon or saloon?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Would lie to try that shit one dya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Would lie to try that shit one dya
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come out to Boston.  Live near MA_PE  good times.


----------



## User1 (Aug 18, 2018)

P-E said:


> Salon or saloon?


You tell me


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> You tell me
> 
> View attachment 11856


I wish I had any of that hair.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Can you send me a fr locks for my EB ladies hair doll?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

We had a couple of blow up dolls kicking arounf the Burlington hash camp event last month but no hair.  Might be on to something.


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

This last beer going kick me are se


----------



## User1 (Aug 18, 2018)

What's an are se?


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

The behind parts


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2018)

Got ub40 red wine on.  So 80s


----------



## vee043324 (Aug 25, 2018)

Life is so good, youguys.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2018)

Ermagerd you guys.   Today fathered sucked.  How about a few beers?  Ok.  I’ll take a few more lease.  And how about some old school grand theft auto vice city?? Ok. That sounds great. I’ll have that too.  Love you guys havand a good night!!!’


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

FUCK UOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! drinking during fantasy football--- GD 8% ers


----------



## P-E (Aug 30, 2018)

Thirsty thes with the neighbors .  Begin a hurt tomorrow


----------



## User1 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have been drinking for 6 hours and we just got this... And then poured our own Jameson and ginger ale fo free 

Started with prosecco, then Guinness tour then teeling distillery tour now happy hour 2 for 1. Not sure how tonight is gonna end.....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

FTS


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 6, 2018)

Has a few beers in the airport tonight. Still have a few hours until I get home so plenty of time to sober up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I have been drinking for 6 hours and we just got this... And then poured our own Jameson and ginger ale fo free
> 
> Started with prosecco, then Guinness tour then teeling distillery tour now happy hour 2 for 1. Not sure how tonight is gonna end.....


We hit a lot of good bars in downtown Seattle over L.D. weekend (stayed w/ friends in Issaquah). But beers were expensive at SafeCo field. We hit Sea Pine brewery and this cool place called Ghost Fish. Dumplings/Potstickers at Dim Sum Fong (sp?) were unbelievable. @Supe would have approved. And now I know what good dumplings/pot stickers actually are.


----------



## User1 (Sep 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> We hit a lot of good bars in downtown Seattle over L.D. weekend (stayed w/ friends in Issaquah). But beers were expensive at SafeCo field. We hit Sea Pine brewery and this cool place called Ghost Fish. Dumplings/Potstickers at Dim Sum Fong (sp?) were unbelievable. @Supe would have approved. And now I know what good dumplings/pot stickers actually are.


We call it DTF


----------



## User1 (Sep 8, 2018)

(din Tai fung) 

Next time go to radiator whiskeyyyyyyyy I demand it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> We call it DTF


Careful with that acronym...


----------



## User1 (Sep 10, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Careful with that acronym...


That's the point....!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> That's the point....!


Potstickers/Dumplings and chill?  :dunno:


----------



## User1 (Sep 10, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Potstickers/Dumplings and chill?  :dunno:


I mean, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## P-E (Sep 10, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Potstickers/Dumplings and chill?  :dunno:


Some PDC


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 11, 2018)

You guysvill never as top advocating for white claw. Don’t @ me. Lmao jk @ me all you want let’s talk!!!

#dcdrinkstoomhxh


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 16, 2018)

ui saw kevin hart tonight and that was amazing. he was amazing. v funny. i wish i could be that funnt.

i'm just so sad that u;'m missing the colts game that is happebing tomorrrow in MD. sad vee. v sad vee. 

i'm going to just drink another white claw and make some food. happy saturday.#dcdrinkstoomuch


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 16, 2018)

kevin hart is v v v funny though. i just wish mroe colts players were talking to me via insta.. sorry not sorry/?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 22, 2018)

Woot!!!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 23, 2018)

Starting early today.

2 fumbles and 10-0. Poor Vikings.

Why can't the Packers be on Fox?

Edit, 17-0. Time for more booze.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 23, 2018)

24-0.

Time for Netflix.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 28, 2018)

Not drunk (yet), but after work, I'm hopping on the train to go straight to the wine store to buy some Koloa dark rum, ginger beer, and limes for some dark and stormy's to drown my sorrows.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 28, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Not drunk (yet), but after work, I'm hopping on the train to go straight to the wine store to buy some Koloa dark rum, ginger beer, and limes for some dark and stormy's to drown my sorrows.


This is a mood.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah what up playas?  Tired of shower wall repair and on the sownward slope     Got some pale ta de mango and some uber froot beverages flowinf.   May you gabe less thinset stuck ro your tools thsn me


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Cerveza esta buena!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Who's buying the first round? :dunno:

EDIT: Funny that this was my 20,000th post. LOL


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 17, 2018)

Beer on the porch!!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 21, 2018)

Why are my coworkers still left in the office not partaking in drinking a beer with me?


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Why are my coworkers still left in the office not partaking in drinking a beer with me?


Ten minutes after this, I got 2/3 to crack open some beers.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 30, 2018)

Where my homies at??


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2018)

I’m hear bitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frazil (Dec 1, 2018)

U talking to me ?!


----------



## User1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh hi


----------



## P-E (Dec 1, 2018)

I needed a beer, so I had six


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 22, 2018)

Happy Saturday mofuggas!!'n


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Happy Saturday mofuggas!!'n


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2018)

Dear 10% beers should be ellegail


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 23, 2018)

Too early for rose cider? Nope. #nflsunday


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 23, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Too early for rose cider? Nope. #nflsunday


No! Prost!


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 26, 2018)

Officially moved into my new place. White claw in the fridge (and in me). Watching food network (obviously). Someone on guys grocery games used orange mermaid spiked seltzer to DEGLAZE TURKEY. I AM SO OFFENDED AND DISGUSTED. at least use white claw for the LOVE OF GOD. Even then GROSS.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 26, 2018)

THE MOST OFFENSIVE PART : when describing her dish, she called it an orange CIDER

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 26, 2018)

UPDATE: THE JUDGES DONT EVEN HATE IT.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 26, 2018)

I AM OS OFFENDED.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 26, 2018)

*eats frozen pizza in living room full of packed boxes and actively judges chefs on foodnetwork*


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 27, 2018)

But for the love of god don’t call seltzer “cider” Jesus Christ


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

I’ve nearly drank a half bottle of milagro since 7... damn I wish I still smoked sometimes:-(


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 27, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I’ve nearly drank a half bottle of milagro since 7... damn I wish I still smoked sometimes:-(


Had to google what Milagro was. Your lungs are happy with your decision. Promise


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 27, 2018)

Update 2: a different chef on this show (the better chef, not seltzer cider bitch) is making pasta carbonara and like omg please sign me up. She better win the whole show.


----------



## vee043324 (Dec 27, 2018)

UPDATE 3: “orange cider” won the whole show. I am disgusted.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (Dec 28, 2018)

Giardiniera is the best snack ever omfg. Where can I buy in bulk please advise


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Oh hi


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2018)

This week sucked but I used up all my heavy drinking time Wednesday //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> This week sucked but I used up all my heavy drinking time Wednesday //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


why limit yourself?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (Dec 30, 2018)

can we make a sober tank thread for those of us doing a dry january


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2018)

Nope


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy nw years.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 1, 2019)

My god who the F are these people singing on dick Clark’s rocking New Year’s Eve show? I mean oh my god do they all suck!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m getting drunk up the Rockies on a Smokey mountain high


----------



## akwooly (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes music suck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy year new. '19 woo


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2019)

If they have this near you it’s pretty damn good


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2019)

I’d try that.  Looks good


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2019)

How long do you think it take to grow one of them Wyatt Earp mustaches?


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2019)

Would your wife be into that?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2019)

My body my choice


----------



## P-E (Jan 5, 2019)

That’s what I say after a bunch of beers.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah boyeeeeez


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> If they have this near you it’s pretty damn good


We have a lot of New Belgium here, I'm going to have to look for this! 10% too no less! That'll do the trick! :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I opened eb like 4-5 times to find the drunk tank last night but I never remember where it is and I was also drunk so I kept forgetting the task at hand.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m going to try the mail
Order bride...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2019)

Damn! I just ran into a coworker in South Dakota? Not sure if that means I have lived here too long or if it’s just a small world....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2019)

Just spent 6 hours in the car driving back from dropping off the eldest at college- let my 15 year old drive the entire way home and I don’t know if I have ever needed a beer more in my life!


----------



## P-E (Jan 6, 2019)

Had a few beers up here in Nh playing hooky from work and going skiing in the am.   Knee a lot better.  See how it goes.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2019)

Shiy


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2019)

Shit nothing like a little 8 aba to soften the disdain of a boss


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2019)

Abv


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2019)

Going to this tonight: https://www.wisn.com/article/pop-up-bar-inspired-by-game-of-thrones-opens-at-cudahy-bar/25862143

Not responsible for the consequences...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes


----------



## P-E (Jan 20, 2019)

Had more than my usual beer.


----------



## User1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh, hellurrrrrrrr


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2019)

What up my bitches? This is me coming to you life from my sofa listening ito angry music full of heavy metal and storm . Keep working hard people’s only a few minutes left to quitting time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2019)

Hers my dog





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 24, 2019)

Man's best drinking buddy!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2019)

Last day at shot job.  Left early because I told my boss I was.  And here I am


----------



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2019)

Come on now...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2019)

On my 4th cocktail.  Where's @engineergurl


----------



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2019)

when you need her?


----------



## P-E (Jan 25, 2019)

Having a n aaalterrr ego from tree house    Really good


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2019)

Who did this?


----------



## User1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Chiropractor used a vibrator on my ass cheek today


----------



## P-E (Jan 27, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Chiropractor used a vibrator on my ass cheek today


I should have been a chiropractor


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Chiropractor used a vibrator on my ass cheek today


I mean, I've heard some guys have trouble finding the spot, but that's just ridiculous!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Who did this?


How many did you eat?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2019)

a few less than your mom


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> a few less than your mom


RG's a slut!


----------



## User1 (Feb 3, 2019)

I spiked the punch


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2019)

Who tje fuck said having kids wa a good idea.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2019)

Your drunken wanker


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Your drunken wanker


Well, he's a dick.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2019)

When the shot aha the News called for an inch of snow and you get a foot


----------



## vee043324 (Feb 6, 2019)

White claw says hello alsoni won the football pool why doesn’t that matter


----------



## vee043324 (Feb 6, 2019)

Also buying a new car tomorrow *takes big sip*


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2019)

Has some of these Superbowl Sunday.    (I think?!?)  WOW


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

Donde esta mi gente?!?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

Due to calories I am just sipping high grade tequila!!!!!!’


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 8, 2019)

"Sipping"


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2019)

OMFG an actual mead


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2019)

^Was it autumnal?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

that's how I felt watching one of my wife's younger co workers drink that Saturday night!

Buff this was at Rueben's in Boulder if you frequented there in your college days - excellent burgers!

Also unrelated We noticed Boulder also has the Taco Bell Cantina! (serves booze) but we didn't make it over there... But are planning a trip


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice. I am not familiar with Rueben's. I was a Dark Horse guy. They had a sweet burger and beer deal for students. Where is that cantina? Is that the Taco Bell across Baseline from campus? That would have been super dangerous in my college days.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 17, 2019)

Gin and champagne are not good for me...


----------



## P-E (Feb 17, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Gin and champagne are not good for me...


Stick with just the champagne then.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2019)

Is Gin good for anyone or anything?


----------



## envirotex (Feb 17, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Is Gin good for anyone or anything?


Some how I always manage to forget that French 75s are really only best for a good hangover...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Is Gin good for anyone or anything?


Hendricks and tonic for life.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2019)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 23, 2019)

I heard that he went home sick?


----------



## P-E (Feb 23, 2019)

Having some Vermont beer


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 3, 2019)

Dunk on st Charles   Getting dem b ads


----------



## User1 (Mar 16, 2019)

We have been drinking since 5. It's almost 2. I can't get it to undl ildn un undeeline the workds. @leggo PE


----------



## User1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lmao. It was underlined. I couldn't figure out how to make it not underlined. And my phone didn't want me to say un underlined.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2019)

I’ll tell you something - I’m sick of watching war movies and westerns that are really just movies about the wars between cowboys and Indians.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2019)

I’m fucked up and it’s only 7!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Lmao. It was underlined. I couldn't figure out how to make it not underlined. And my phone didn't want me to say un underlined.


That’s heavy - are you stoned again?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 5, 2019)

Today was exam day.  I KNOW some of y'all want up in here...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Today was exam day.  I KNOW some of y'all want up in here...


I certainly do.  Just finished taxes.  That was brutal.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2019)

Some non binary folks at the bar today....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2019)

And they are playing ninth do switch... at a bar....


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

I had this last night


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 19, 2019)

Some nice rum tonight with family from Peru!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (Apr 20, 2019)

Up in. This


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Drunk dance party consisted of rap music, downward dog, the splits and broken wine glasses


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Drunk dance party consisted of rap music, downward dog, the splits and broken wine glasses


(Pics or it didn't happen)


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2019)

matt267 PE said:


> (Pics or it didn't happen)


Uhhh do you have snapchat because there's video. Lots and lots of video. Lmao


----------



## akwooly (Apr 21, 2019)

Up I n this


----------



## P-E (May 9, 2019)

Bracing for not so good Thursday


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2019)

Is it normal to tell your family (in town for the kids graduation) that you have to go get gas and then end up at a brewery??


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2019)

New drink!


----------



## Master slacker (May 17, 2019)

mint julep?


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2019)

Barkeep called it a whiskey bash? Was pretty good.. those leaves are not very tasty though


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2019)

This new voodoo range is good


----------



## User1 (May 19, 2019)

I hope you just bit into the leaf like a true herbivore


----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> This new voodoo range is good


That's what I'm drinking now!


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2019)

Fort Collins New Belgium &gt; NC New Belgium


----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Fort Collins New Belgium &gt; NC New Belgium


Just like a typical Coloradan, thinking you're better than others.


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2019)

A buzz is a goodf feelings


----------



## akwooly (Jun 6, 2019)

I’ll take six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2019)

These ducking edibles take too long to kick in


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2019)

For $350 bucks o could be in Vegas in 4 hours and stey drunk for all weekend


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2019)

Wish you could come but I don’t need no woman tagging along


----------



## User1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Lol who are you talking to


----------



## Violator (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello Friends


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone ever try this tequila? It’s pretty good.


----------



## User1 (Jul 12, 2019)

That's a t shirt


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2019)

From_________________?


----------



## User1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Let the games begin


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2019)

Come on with it.  My day sucked ass after 2PM today.  Just poured the last glass from the bottle, and opening another one.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2019)

Really just trying to refrain from sending any work emails or related tonight.  Probably should just sleep it off.  And I backspaced.  Sorry @engineergurl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2019)

In!

Had to do a dick move to a contractor to cover for an owner mistake (rejected some RFC plans that could have been accepted with comments) makes me look like a dick- I just really can’t stand covering for people.. even if they do pay my “invoices”...

Been drinking since 4 ish....


----------



## User1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Cheerssssessss

Neighbors asked my guests "is Julie having another party tonight?" like I kind of used to have a group of people over to wee hours most Fridays but I was just having 2 people for grillin and chillin


----------



## envirotex (Jul 20, 2019)

In here again.  Friday really sucked. More to follow, but not in here.  Only drinking in here...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 20, 2019)

Bonus for floating in the pool today though...lots of perspective, and who paid for the pool...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2019)

Was at the pool a snit went. From 95 to old and hail:-(


But still drinking and I am ticked up!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2019)

And. Hope all is as well as can be E!


----------



## User1 (Jul 27, 2019)

My teeth are numb


----------



## User1 (Jul 27, 2019)

My mouth feels slipcu (spicy)


----------



## User1 (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm frowning for no reason


----------



## envirotex (Aug 10, 2019)

Here we are.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 10, 2019)

//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2019)

I remember when this was a thing...


----------



## akwooly (Aug 18, 2019)

I remember when this was a think. I had to wait until now tonsy that


----------



## akwooly (Aug 18, 2019)

Thing


----------



## akwooly (Aug 18, 2019)

Ate too much bigs and zuke breD


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 24, 2019)

Up in this shit!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 24, 2019)

How many IPA's have I had tonight?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2019)

8.0?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2019)

When you haven’t been to your regular bar I a while but you still get the:


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 4, 2019)

Beer thirty!!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2019)

Beer me!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 16, 2019)

Not much to do on a cold, windy Saturday but drink beer. Salud!!


----------



## User1 (Nov 18, 2019)

i stumbled home friday night with a box of plants...?


----------



## P-E (Nov 18, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i stumbled home friday night with a box of plants...?


Was it weed?


----------



## User1 (Nov 18, 2019)

P-E said:


> Was it weed?


lol nope


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2019)

I didnt drink all weekend   I feel like I let you all down


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I didnt drink all weekend   I feel like I let you all down


NP.  I had enough for you too.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2019)

[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

Whisky smash!


----------



## P-E (Nov 29, 2019)

Drinking wine.  Doubt this will end well.  Never do wine or liquor 

Thant much. Anyhow


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 30, 2019)

I drank an entire bottle of Basil Hayden, plus a healthy pour of Blanton's and Whistle Pig Rye, plus a dozen or so beers over the course of the last few days.  Family really brings out my urge to drink.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Had my first few drinks in a long time over the holiday.  MIL's boyfriend has good taste in booze!  Lots of sipping on Macallan Quest and JW Blue Label!


----------



## envirotex (Dec 11, 2019)

It's Tuesday.  I KNOw I'm not the only one in here. 

OK.  How many birds do you get from your true love during the 12 days of Christmas?  I already know.  I made a spreadsheet...


----------



## User1 (Dec 16, 2019)

envirotex said:


> It's Tuesday.  I KNOw I'm not the only one in here.
> 
> OK.  How many birds do you get from your true love during the 12 days of Christmas?  I already know.  I made a spreadsheet...


i think it depends if you consider the geese as laying down, or laying eggs? and if you consider an egg a future bird.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 16, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i think it depends if you consider the geese as laying down, or laying eggs? and if you consider an egg a future bird.


prebird


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 17, 2019)

envirotex said:


> OK.  How many birds do you get from your true love during the 12 days of Christmas?  I already know.  I made a spreadsheet...






tj_PE said:


> i think it depends if you consider the geese as laying down, or laying eggs? and if you consider an egg a future bird.


Let's break this down.  The use of "laying" in the aforementioned song can imply one of two common outcomes - laying an egg and laying down.  This has already been stated, but I am restating it at the beginning of this problem because "engineer".  The "lay" part for "passing eggs" is obvious.  However, when it comes to posturing oneself or being in a "down" position, the difference between "lay" and "lie" are small, but profound.  "Lay" requires an object to *be* "verbed" and is used when something is to be placed - ex: "Lay down your weapon and step out of the car!"  "Lie", on the other hand, is for when one is moving oneself into, or already in, a down position - ex: "Lie down with your hands behind your back!"

So, going further, "six geese a laying", who is laying the geese?  Themselves?  Are they laying themselves?  Probably not.  They don't have phalanges.  And they're not "six geese a lying" as they would be putting themselves down or this could even be convoluted into a "what are the geese lying about" debate.  That's something the song originators probably thought long and hard about before settling on "six geese a _laying_".

Finally, this song is suggested to be one of religious origin and some postulate secret meanings to this song as a way to teach children about Christmas.  For the sixth day, "laying", the hidden meaning is for the six days of creation.  _Creation_ being the key word.  This lends credence to tj's "future bird" concept.  Interesting.

Ergo, for the sake of this particular Christmas lyric, "Six geese a laying", as we presume they are not laying each other down and the suggested religious origin, the geese are clearly laying eggs (creating) for "future birds".  Whether you want to include "future birds" in your official tally is left for those who have stake in receiving gifts as outlined in this song.

No, I'm not drunk.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> No, I'm not drunk.


Apparently, Tuesdays are it for me...making cookies, drinking eggnog and whipped...

Pretty sure this is winning.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2019)

Also, don’t count your geese before they are hatched.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2019)

You whipped some geese?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> You whipped some geese?


no.  just the cookies.christmas crinkles


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 18, 2019)

envirotex said:


> christmas crinkles


I think you mean Chris Cringle


----------



## envirotex (Dec 18, 2019)

crackle, actually

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cinnamon-crackle-cookies/


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2019)

It’s nice when there is unlimited booze at the Xmas party... like 4 of these bar stations set up...




it’s


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm getting my New Year's drinking in a day early since I have to get up at 3:30 New Year's day to go to the airport!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

Have a good trip and don’t miss your wake up lol...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

I did end up picking up some Basil Hayden....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I did end up picking up some Basil Hayden....


One of my favorites.  Like it?  I'm drinking a Blanton's on the rocks at the moment.  Elmer T. Lee (my absolute favorite brown liquor) and Blanton's are the same grain bill.  But Blanton's is rare here, and Elmer T. Lee is rarer than Pappy Van Winkle.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2019)

I have really enjoyed it!

Currently at the new Belgium brewery in Fort Collins with a few dozen dirty hippies....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2019)

Not drinking a fat tire though.... accumulation..


----------



## P-E (Jan 1, 2020)

Havinr a treehouse juice machine.  No hippies here.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 1, 2020)

Went to Lord Hobo last night.  They have a new triple IPA called Museum.  11-12%. Pretty tasty.  Got a growler and watched 3 Stooges marathon.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 1, 2020)

It's old fashioned time!


----------



## P-E (Feb 1, 2020)

Beer and Bruins


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 1, 2020)

The best way to guarantee you won’t get called back into work...

...is to drink!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 2, 2020)

Why isn't Troy Aikman one of 100 best?


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2020)

With all the hits, it’s a wonder he did as well as he did.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2020)

What’s up Stifler?


----------



## User1 (Apr 10, 2020)

@JayKay PE get in here


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 10, 2020)

IM NOT DRUNK TJ!!!! I just have a heavy accent!!!!


----------



## User1 (Apr 10, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> IM NOT DRUNK TJ!!!! I just have a heavy accent!!!!


u sure?


----------



## User1 (Apr 10, 2020)

@JayKay PE is talking about widening the hole

and @MadamPirate PE is talking about balls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Apr 10, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE is talking about widening the hole
> 
> and @MadamPirate PE is talking about balls


@JayKay PE also suggested the use of Vaseline.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2020)

Seems like ladies night...


----------



## akwooly (Apr 10, 2020)

Stifled


----------



## akwooly (Apr 10, 2020)

Stifler


----------



## akwooly (Apr 10, 2020)

It’s lit


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2020)

It's woke...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2020)

forbidden


----------



## User1 (Apr 10, 2020)

not ladies night. just hangsssss


----------



## User1 (Apr 10, 2020)

what??? should be joinable by link!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2020)

This is the biggest crowd we’ve had i here pretty much since VTE //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


----------



## User1 (Apr 11, 2020)

https://hangouts.google.com/group/wUzXeZL9XmWLzMgk9


----------



## User1 (Apr 11, 2020)

try this one. it must have timed out


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

No.  Still forbidden...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

OK.  That was fun...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

Obviously I need to get started earlier...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

I had to go to the grocery store thoghu before they closed...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

Plus, I was out of wine.


----------



## User1 (Apr 11, 2020)

@JayKay PE is singing about schlongs


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm thinking pancakes are going to be in order for breakfast in the morning...

with sausage.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 11, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE is singing about schlongs


IT’S GERMAN AND CULTURAL!!


----------



## akwooly (Apr 11, 2020)

Road guy. I need biscuits and gravy


----------



## envirotex (Apr 11, 2020)

and a bloody mary.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2020)

We are “trying” to only do biscuits and gravy once a month //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png key word is “trying”


----------



## P-E (Apr 11, 2020)

Feeling sideways.


----------



## P-E (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m not going to remember where I hid all the eggs.


----------



## P-E (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## akwooly (Apr 17, 2020)

Close enough. Beers thirsty


----------



## akwooly (Apr 17, 2020)

Thirty


----------



## frazil (Apr 17, 2020)

Present


----------



## frazil (Apr 17, 2020)

This has been the lingest week. About 60 hours of it spent n virtual meetings.


----------



## P-E (Apr 17, 2020)

Tired and wasn’t going to ope a beer but here I am.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2020)

3 beers in beeches


----------



## P-E (Apr 17, 2020)

@MA_PE going to open one of the glorious next


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2020)

5


----------



## P-E (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## P-E (Apr 17, 2020)

For some reason I’ve been listening to a lot of 80s music over the Echo


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2020)

That is the music if he goes


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2020)

Of the gods


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

BrokeN tooth yellow eye P.A.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Get it? Yellow eye””


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

I.P.a. Jesus it is 7.9% And hit hard


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Yellow eye, like the fish.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

I have been listening to 90s alternatand 90s hip hop from the home office.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Yellow eye rockfish. Prized Alaskan saltwater fish


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Curbside growler fills. Governor mandates making it too easy.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t like ipas. But tonight I really wanted some. It was good


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2020)

Wife pulled out a bottle of coconut rum and starting talking daiquiris later.  Uh oh


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Y


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2020)

Waiting on the wife to make some of her famous skinny margaritas-


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

How’d you make a skinny margarita?


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2020)

We ended up having pina coladas.


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2020)

Now a pumpkin spice Berliner Weisse.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 18, 2020)

If you like pins coladas and getting caught in whatever


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2020)

I have thoroughly suspended my no-drinking policy courtesy of COVID.  I think its the only way my marriage will survive, LOL.  Mrs. Supe loves everyone being home together, while the INTJ in me is dying for personal space.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

akwooly said:


> How’d you make a skinny margarita?


(Ratio up accordingly to make more)

1 OZ Cointreau

2 OZ Tequila

1 OZ Fresh Squeezed Lime Juice

(no sugar added) but we buy a big bag of limes from costco and have a squeezer we make a large batch -


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2020)

I had a couple roommates after college take a bartending class for the fun of it.  Most 16 oz drinks are 1 jigger (1-1/2 oz) of the strong stuff, 1/2 jigger of the weak stuff.

Fill 16 oz glass with ice, pour in the booze, fill with whatever mix, shake and garnish.  I always thought the proper amount of booze was a bit weak.  I would always add more.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> (Ratio up accordingly to make more)
> 
> 1 OZ Cointreau
> 
> ...


but we do put sugar on the rim of the glass to help counter the mostly tequila taste - but we will make a few gallons of these and put in the freezer (its funny they dont even freeze completely) but they are nice to have to take down to the pool - if the karens that run our HOA even open it up this year


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 20, 2020)

akwooly said:


> How’d you make a skinny margarita?


Don’t feed her.


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Don’t feed her.


how do you make a hormone? 

kick her


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 20, 2020)

P-E said:


> how do you make a hormone?
> 
> kick her


Don’t pay her.


----------



## P-E (Apr 20, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Don’t pay her.


That might get you in more trouble.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2020)

Present


----------



## P-E (May 2, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Present


Ditto


----------



## P-E (May 2, 2020)

On the deck with beer


----------



## thekzieg (May 8, 2020)

Made my Moscow mule aliiiiiittle strong. Whoops.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 8, 2020)

I had a hankering for wine today.  Bought a case.  I'm 1 bottle in so far.


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2020)

Let’s do this


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2020)

Not really drunk tank status but I had a bunch of beer and vodka.  Getting ready to pack it in here on the east coast.  Did some grocery shopping today.  Clorox wipes and anything similar and anti bacterial  soaps are still not to be found.  Paper goods are in short supply.  No tp. Surprisingly no paper plates.  Paper towels were scarce but there were some on the shelves.  At bjs no chicken and sparse beef.  At stop and shop supermarket there was a decent selection of meat and chicken available.  End ramble.


----------



## P-E (May 9, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Not really drunk tank status but I had a bunch of beer and vodka.  Getting ready to pack it in here on the east coast.  Did some grocery shopping today.  Clorox wipes and anything similar and anti bacterial  soaps are still not to be found.  Paper goods are in short supply.  No tp. Surprisingly no paper plates.  Paper towels were scarce but there were some on the shelves.  At bjs no chicken and sparse beef.  At stop and shop supermarket there was a decent selection of meat and chicken available.  End ramble.


Definitely drunk tank later.

@MA_PE try Market Basket. We are having better luck there.


----------



## P-E (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mothere Day


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank gerd for Ubre


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 4, 2020)

Just finished the first Hemingway of the night. I had it the other day at a restaurant and decided to buy the ingredients today to make it. Probably should've had something to eat first. Pizza is on the way.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

Time flies when you’re having rum.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2020)

Cheat meal


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

Suprise b!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 14, 2020)

Where are you @engineergurl? Dancing with Mr. Tex tonight in the time when we can't go out.  I backspaced.  Sorry.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 17, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Where are you @engineergurl? Dancing with Mr. Tex tonight in the time when we can't go out.  I backspaced.  Sorry.


I'm still around here and there making my way through life!  We need to catch up though!  NO BACKSPACING!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 18, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Where are you @engineergurl? Dancing with Mr. Tex tonight in the time when we can't go out.  I backspaced.  Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 19429


Were y'all watching cigarettes burn out?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 18, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Were y'all watching cigarettes burn out?


Indeed...


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 20, 2020)

I just realized something.  This forum does not automatically 'correct' two spaces after a period down to one.  Like most all other forums.  Right on.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2020)

ptatohed said:


> I just realized something.  This forum does not automatically 'correct' two spaces after a period down to one.  Like most all other forums.  Right on.


A wild @ptatohed sighting! Hi, buddy!!


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 20, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> A wild @ptatohed sighting! Hi, buddy!!




Hey there leggo!  Happy holidays my friend!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2020)

ptatohed said:


> I just realized something.  This forum does not automatically 'correct' two spaces after a period down to one.  Like most all other forums.  Right on.


i did that just for you


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2022)

Wow 2 years ehh? Soft…


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 28, 2022)

Road Guy said:


> Wow 2 years ehh? Soft…


I was going to ask if that was for my biannual login or the next post in the drunk tank?


----------

